# [Battlefield.com] Battlefield 3 Minimum/Recommended System Requirements *Updated*



## atennisplayah

5870 should med-crush this!


----------



## Munkypoo7

A 560 as recommended, nice


----------



## Substate

So glad I bought a GTX580 yesterday. I be ready!


----------



## ASSSETS

Quote:


> NVIDIA GEFORCE GTX 560 OR ATI RADEON 6950


Wow, RECOMMENDED. Don't remember games with top-line recommended hardware. I hope it will looks great!


----------



## doc2142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7;15000000*
> A 560 as recommended, nice


Yeah I was thinking that's pretty high for recommended. Considering that's not what its going to take to run in high settings with some AA.


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASSSETS;15000012*
> Wow, RECOMMENDED. Don't remember games with top-line recommended hardware. I hope it will looks great!


That's mid-range hardware buddy


----------



## Mactox

If 560 / 6950 are already recommended, I'm curious to see benchmarks on maximum detail ...


----------



## meetajhu

YAY! Looks like Rage is the graphical king


----------



## DayzaStarr

Finally recommended specs are near top line gear. BF3 might be the next "Yeah, but can it run..." I'm excited.


----------



## Vlasov_581

dang a 6950


----------



## Alatar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *meetajhu*


YAY! Looks like Rage is the graphical king


excuse me, but say what now?


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

It's good know. I'll see how my current setup does.

It's currently does awesome with BC2 all settings maxed out(HBAO) at 1920x1200.


----------



## SpuddGunn

I'm thinking maybe a typo but isnt the 560 comparable to a 6850?


----------



## Fooliobass

Quad-Core CPU... that's pretty vague.
How will my Phenom 9650 do... even if I strap a HD6950 on it?
Anyway, I hope the game will support more than 4 cores, I'll have a hexacore by the time I start that game + a HD6950 or HD7xxx


----------



## jacobrjett

Spelt Amd Athlon wrong. "althon"

lol


----------



## Wazige

Glad i upgraded my e5200 to a [email protected] and 4850 to Gtx570


----------



## Eduardv

I knew i was ready


----------



## mega_option101

Pre-ordered already


----------



## Alatar

Quote:



bkohn1 Bob Kohn 
@ 
@zh1nt0 so would one GTX580 run it on ultra? Or do I need two of them?
20 minutes ago
in reply to ↑

@zh1nt0
Daniel Matros
@bkohn1 2


----------



## retrogreq

I really wish they would start including what resolution they tested the hardware out. This helps us out some, but not a lot for those of us with medium-large resolutions. Will this hardware max out the game at 1440x900? 1920x1080? larger?


----------



## Jooky

Looks like it might be time to SLI the rig


----------



## banthracis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpuddGunn;15000116*
> I'm thinking maybe a typo but isnt the 560 comparable to a 6850?


It's more of 6850<560<6870<560ti<<6950

So if they meant the 560ti, then a 6950 in comparison isn't that far off, though a 6870 would have been closer.


----------



## Lampen

Yay! I will make my Tri-SLI setup cry with this game!


----------



## snowman88

Got this from PoopaScoopa in another BF3 thread..

From Twitter

bkohn1 Bob Kohn
@zh1nt0 so can you tell us if the recommended system requirements are enough to run the game on ultra?

zh1nt0 Daniel Matros
@bkohn1 recommended is usually medium

bkohn1 Bob Kohn
@zh1nt0 so would one GTX580 run it on ultra? Or do I need two of them?

zh1nt0 Daniel Matros
@bkohn1 2


----------



## IXcrispyXI

awesome i can make my 560ti cry when the fan gets fixed


----------



## Wek

My only hope is to wait for 7 series


----------



## rdasch3

That seems like a steep recommendation. I am still going to say that two 3gb 580's in sli will run this on 3 screens with at least high settings and 2xaa.


----------



## ASSSETS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


That's mid-range hardware buddy










That's marketing buddy









Considering that above 60 FPS you not gonna see difference. I don't see a reason to buy 6990 or 580 for games..

But this thread not about it..


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


That's mid-range hardware buddy


----------



## rdasch3

something also tells me that this will be similar to crysis in the fact that even when you lower graphics settings from high to medium, there is barely any noticeable difference


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASSSETS;15000284*
> That's marketing buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering that above 60 FPS you not gonna see difference. I don't see a reason to buy 6990 or 580 for games..
> 
> But this thread not about it..


Running this game maxed out is gonna take a hell of a lot more then a single 580 IMO...

However it will probably still look fantastic turned down slightly to accommodate a single 580...


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3;15000303*
> something also tells me that this will be similar to crysis in the fact that even when you lower graphics settings from high to medium, there is barely any noticeable difference


Its the subtle detail my friend


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Can't believe a 6950 is recommended. I wanted to run this sheet on max! Guess I gotta find another one.


----------



## ASSSETS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snowman88*


bkohn1 Bob Kohn
@zh1nt0 so would one *GTX580* run it on ultra? Or do I need two of them?

zh1nt0 Daniel Matros
@bkohn1 *2*


You need 2 580 to run on ultra? that's crazy. Maybe we will use BF3 for benchmarks as Crysis before?


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

If it needs 2 GTX580's the game better burns my eyes out with mind blowing, out of this world ultra graphics.


----------



## pauly94

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ASSSETS*


That's marketing buddy









Considering that above 60 FPS you not gonna see difference. I don't see a reason to buy 6990 or 580 for games..

But this thread not about it..


you do know that more and more people are starting to use 120hz monitors.


----------



## SGT. Peppers

My GtX 460's should be able to get some solid frames on high.


----------



## ASSSETS

Is it 3D?


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SGT. Peppers*


My GtX 460's should be able to get some solid frames on high.


mmm.... medium...


----------



## USFORCES

Well I hope tri-480's at 2560x1600 can just about max it because I'm holding out for the 6 series if it can't.


----------



## jacobrjett

I assume the two gtx 580s hes talking about arent overclocked... if so, hopefully I can OC mine enough too max this puppy out!

Maybe I wont get the u2711...


----------



## rdasch3

lol, Im worried about 5760x1080 with two 580's. I imagine I should be ok. I dont need to max it, as long as it looks good.


----------



## Fr0sty

recomended settings arent so bad actually


----------



## Saizer

This specs are veeeery estimate, I mean when crysis was weeks before it's launch, they put the geforce 8800 as recommended graphics card, and with a 8800 on ultra high settings, from 1280x720 above with no AA, you couldn't run the game at 30 stable fps. Im being fair, thats it.


----------



## pauly94

guys the consoles do bf3 on lets say medium with 30fps. a single 580gtx should be enough for max settings on 1080p.


----------



## dan_ep82

Really need to get my 2nd 6870


----------



## civilian_pr0ject

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASSSETS;15000012*
> Wow, RECOMMENDED. Don't remember games with top-line recommended hardware. I hope it will looks great!


I wonder if they meant a 560 Ti because there is a serious performance gap between a 6950 and a 560.

anyway... neither or top of the line. Especially the 560... that is essentially bottom end for any serious gaming.


----------



## Substate

Meanwhile, in their respective technological lairs, Nvidia and AMD rub their hands with childish glee.


----------



## Shodhanth

Must OC.
And will probably get that 965 C3.


----------



## Dr.X

well time to see if my sli 470s are up to snuff.


----------



## james_ant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dan_ep82;15000451*
> Really need to get my 2nd 6870


You will be fine.


----------



## SpuddGunn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *civilian_pr0ject*


I wonder if they meant a 560 Ti because there is a serious performance gap between a 6950 and a 560.

anyway... neither or top of the line. Especially the 560... that is essentially bottom end for any serious gaming.


Which is why I was thinking it was a typo, either they mean 560/6850 or 560ti/6950


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

People who don't have the recommended requirements will have to test there current machine and adjust accordingly either upgrade a part of there system or upgrade the whole system. People who don't have the money will have to opt to a choice they might not like and go play it on console. I will be getting both because i'm going to play with friends on xbox.

For some reason the recommended requirements it seems to be really nice its not like there recommending a 580 for mid settings. Its a nice mid range card for a nice price.

Hopefully we can all







and discuss our setups and what kinda frames we get so it will give others a better indication of how the game runs when the beta comes out


----------



## iscariot

Well my two 6970s would have been perfect. Shame I have elected to wait for the 7000 series. My poor PC is going to seriously struggle.


----------



## rdasch3

It's time to give my 580's a slight overclock as well. 4.5 ghz cpu overclock plus gpu overclock = nice big fps boost.


----------



## snowman88

I had to mess around with bfbc2 configs AND dual boot with Windows XP just to get it to run properly on my rig.

I don't think I'll have as much luck with BF3







Too bad I can't afford a new rig


----------



## earwig1990

i was so scared my 570 couldnt keep up, i thought i was gonna have to go SLI for sure on this game for MAX! thanks the lord baby jesus (of gaming)


----------



## SkillzKillz

This is good news. I seem to _just_ be safe with my current build.


----------



## Envadzer

i think i need another 6850 :O


----------



## youpekkad

I am not so sure how my rig is gonna handle it.... GTX560(ti?) is recommended, nice.


----------



## Liquidpain

Wow looks like I bet right by snagging 2 580's.


----------



## dan_ep82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james_ant*


You will be fine.










Thanks
Plan was to have it before BF3,might still make it.I know I don't "need" it,just really want it ha


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pauly94*


guys the consoles do bf3 on lets say medium with 30fps. a single 580gtx should be enough for max settings on 1080p.


Consoles will run BF3 at:
1) less than 720p
2) less than medium
3) smaller maps
4) at almost 30FPS


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Envadzer*


i think i need another 6850 :O


And you certainly won't regret it.


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

Question- If i have my destop set to 1080p and play the game at 720 will that help frames also will it like horrible because of the desktop settings


----------



## Liquidpain

Didn't someone from dice say we will be able to max with 2 580's or something like that?


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo;15000766*
> Consoles will run BF3 at:
> 1) less than 720p
> 2) less than medium
> 3) smaller maps
> 4) at almost 30FPS


From my looks in the Xbox/Ps3 Version the maps i wouldnt call smaller i would just say there big not biggest. Still big enough to have jets and all and enjoy the game


----------



## Pryda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liquidpain*


Didn't someone from dice say we will be able to max with 2 580's or something like that?


Its been said on twitter and in an interview.
I wonder how much FPS you get with GTX 580 SLi, I guess you might need a third to take fully advantage off 120hz if you have that


----------



## rasa123

Hope my system can at least handle it at decent settings. I can clock my gtx460 pretty high, so that should help a little. Hopefully.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpuddGunn*


I'm thinking maybe a typo but isnt the 560 comparable to a 6850?


that's sounds about right, they either meant a 560TI or they meant a 6850, because in real world performance a 6950 will blow a 560 out of the water, a 560Ti is about equal.

Either way this isn't particularly good news for us, non-more money than brains, gamers. Though i will possible get a 7970 when it comes out or when i have money for it.


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rasa123*


Hope my system can at least handle it at decent settings. I can clock my gtx460 pretty high, so that should help a little. Hopefully.


with i 460 i really think you will be good. But don't hold me to that. like i said we shall all see when the beta comes out. A lot of setting tweaking and stuff if not ill be happy with the 360 version. But really hope i can join you guys on the battlefield maybe make a server for us to all enjoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*


"big not biggest" = smaller!









Basically, consoles will have to load less into memory and draw less distance which reduces resource load. In addition, less players also mean less effects (smoke, rounds, explosions).


i hate you lol but it will still be big for console gaming


----------



## Liquidpain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pryda;15000837*
> Its been said on twitter and in an interview.
> I wonder how much FPS you get with GTX 580 SLi, I guess you might need a third to take fully advantage off 120hz if you have that


Won't find out until the 29th I guess.







I hope I can Avg. 120 FPS though. I hit limiter on BC2 if its any indication but this will be slightly more demanding.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iXVappzz649Xi;15000808*
> From my looks in the Xbox/Ps3 Version the maps i wouldnt call smaller i would just say there big not biggest. Still big enough to have jets and all and enjoy the game


"big not biggest" = smaller!









Basically, consoles will have to load less into memory and draw less distance which reduces resource load. In addition, less players also mean less effects (smoke, rounds, explosions).


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

(NVIDIA GEFORCE 8, 9, 200, 300, 400 OR 500 SERIES WITH NVIDIA GEFORCE 8800 GT OR HIGHER PERFORMANCE)

what do they mean by that so i need a 460 with 8800 gt or a performance of the 8800 gt so anything at the 8800gt or higher will be the minimum this thread is going to blow up lol with questions and stuff


----------



## doc2142

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iXVappzz649Xi*


(NVIDIA GEFORCE 8, 9, 200, 300, 400 OR 500 SERIES WITH NVIDIA GEFORCE 8800 GT OR HIGHER PERFORMANCE)

what do they mean by that so i need a 460 with 8800 gt or a performance of the 8800 gt so anything at the 8800gt or higher will be the minimum this thread is going to blow up lol with questions and stuff


Anything that is higher than 8800gt.


----------



## Rocket Dog

I think I can manage low on 640x480


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SGT. Peppers*


My GtX 460's should be able to get some solid frames on high.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


mmm.... medium...


He has two of em. Pretty sure SLI GTX 460s on a single screen will be pretty good for high. Maybe not "ultra" with all that AA and AF and gibber jabber.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*


"big not biggest" = smaller!









Basically, consoles will have to load less into memory and draw less distance which reduces resource load. In addition, less players also mean less effects (smoke, rounds, explosions).


And player models which have high polygon counts.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rdasch3*


lol, Im worried about 5760x1080 with two 580's. I imagine I should be ok. I dont need to max it, as long as it looks good.


Nope







.


----------



## Lefty67

SLI 460's should be ok with this game hopefully


----------



## eduardmc

If SLI 580gtx are recommended to play ultra quality..... i smell bad optimization. The same was with crysis, they really wanted to make the best looking game ever but forgot how to optimize the game for different pc hardware. It seems that DICE is doing the same.


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lefty67*


SLI 460's should be ok with this game hopefully










i would think your good for high. I have a non sli mobo so my best bet is to get a serious grpahic card lol


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;15000021*
> That's mid-range hardware buddy


For real lol.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;15000981*
> If SLI 580gtx are recommended to play ultra quality..... i smell bad optimization. The same was with crysis, they really wanted to make the best looking game ever but forgot how to optimize the game for different pc hardware. It seems that DICE is doing the same.


Sometimes, developers do that on purpose so said title gets the name of "most graphic intense". And sometimes they don't have enough time, they wanted to have the most graphic intense title, and PC optimization can't be high on a list on a multi-platform game.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;15001007*
> For real lol.


You're video card performance/cost is ridiculous. I hate you ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Gray Fox

I really hope that my 580's can max this out in surround (without AA) or I'm about to be upset haha. Time will tell, but this game looks amazing.


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rLIF2OLsPA[/ame]

This guy is running a 460se i mean idk how great the res is but he gets decent fps with a low end 460


----------



## PandaAttack

Early access on the 27th means I might have time to order another 570 before the weekend. How thoughtful of them.


----------



## sunnyFTW

mid settings here :'(


----------



## jetpuck73

Should my two 260's be good for now?


----------



## UbNub

Looks like my 5770s arent going to let me play this one in eyefinity







I don't know if I can wait for 7970 to be released now.


----------



## RussianJ

Looks like I'm ordering another 6970 or just suck it up and get a 6990 to trifire.

Wonder how 4gb of hypers will handle this game. May have to step it up if not.


----------



## Liquidpain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gray Fox*


I really hope that my 580's can max this out in surround (without AA) or I'm about to be upset haha. Time will tell, but this game looks amazing.


You might me in the clear because you have 3Gigs of VRam. 1.5 on might be pushing it for me if its as demanding as they say it will be. This is if i want to have max eye candy of course.


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

here is a guy with 5770

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=5fg4jenjM34

maxed out


----------



## TH3 original

a ~180-240 $ card for recommended isnt bad imo


----------



## Dapman02

GTX570 it is than

wondering if I could have survived for a bit with the 6870, buuuuuuuut that pretty much solves that problem


----------



## rdasch3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iXVappzz649Xi*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rLIF2OLsPA

This guy is running a 460se i mean idk how great the res is but he gets decent fps with a low end 460



Didn't see fps at all in that video.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gray Fox*


I really hope that my 580's can max this out in surround (without AA) or I'm about to be upset haha. Time will tell, but this game looks amazing.


You're in the same exact boat I am in.


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rdasch3*


Didn't see fps at all in that video.

You're in the same exact boat I am in.



read the information i really dont think the guy is going to lie


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iXVappzz649Xi;15001089*
> here is a guy with 5770
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=5fg4jenjM34
> 
> maxed out


Alpha had no tessellation, no high resolution textures or AA present.
Yeah, without those things, you'll run it with a 5770 just fine.


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36;15001211*
> Alpha had no tessellation, no high resolution textures or AA present.
> Yeah, without those things, you'll run it with a 5770 just fine.


thats what im trying to say


----------



## StarDestroyer

I hope i5-2500k + 6950 2gb CF will max it at 1080p with a solid 60fps


----------



## Licht

Now we are getting down to business.


----------



## Shadowness

And i hoped that my Laptop could run this. Well, i guess i am going to go either 1600x900 or 1280x720 to enjoy it. i think my GTX570*M* should run it on those lower resolutions at medium at least ( DX11 ).

EDIT : Lets see how this ends. I think at the end i will be overclocking my card to its limit. I am not going for buy second GTX570 or even 580....i just hope Kepler comes out soon. Please, please come soon.


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

wow those are some steep recs for the game....what settings are the 560/6950 rec'd for? Medium or high? That would make sense then I suppose. Anyway, I will need a serious upgrade and won't be getting it for PC for a while anyway. All my friends are on PS3 for this game due to clan ties.


----------



## atennisplayah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *meetajhu*


YAY! Looks like Rage is the graphical king


old school fanboy still stuck in physx-hype era...


----------



## Kieran

Looks like my 6850 will at least run it. I was planning a GPU upgrade anyway. Either another 6850 for crossfire or another GPU to fit my budget of about Â£300.
I would be able to fit in a crosshair formula V if i went with crossfire 6850's but it might be worth staying with my current motherboard if i can find a GPU that is better.


----------



## StarDestroyer

every time he died in that video he falls on his right side, thats seems foolish

is it only/always like that???


----------



## Shadowness

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ASSSETS*


Is it 3D?










Lol xD I totally forgot about my 120hz LCD....This gonna hurt, dudes. A lot !


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Can't wait to see if I can fully max this game out and what frame rates I'll be able to pull (at 1080p).


----------



## ehpexs

Damn, looks like I'm going to need a new GPU soon (only had this one about 8 months.) Oh well, this one was only $130, so hopefully the 660s or 760s will come down to the same price with time.


----------



## bavarianblessed

20 freaking geebees??
Gonna have to clean out the SSD a bit.


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

from the vid i posted on prev page the hd5770 on high got great frames in the alpha so i think ur 460 will get good


----------



## Tempest001

The alpha was minimum settings and it still looked pretty good. I'm expecting to play this game with a mix of med/high settings, with ultra res textures. If 2gb ram can't give me ultra textures... I'll be so disappointed I might have to punch a puppy. You don't want me to do that now, would you DICE?


----------



## lightsout

My 580 just left for rma. Might have to play a day or two with a gt 240 lol.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## blodflekk

wow, it looks like to run it at 1080p and everything set to max its going to take like tri sli 580s


----------



## JonnyMark

Man after reading those I might not be able to play the same at max settings with my specs, I might need to find an other 470GTX.


----------



## dmhnc

I guess it's about time for me to upgrade.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blodflekk*


wow, it looks like to run it at 1080p and everything set to max its going to take like tri sli 580s










I hope not...


----------



## Greg0986

hmm, my dual 6870's should breeze past this


----------



## Jump3r

I'm wondering if ill get playable framerates at my resolution of 5760x1080 on my sig rig.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greg0986*


hmm, my dual 6870's should breeze past this










we can only hope.


----------



## calibrah

I hope ill be able to play on high on a single overclocked GTX 285 with a q9950. My res is 1680x1050

bc2 is no problem on my setup


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

I'm just going to OC my single 6870 and see how well that works at 1680 x 1050


----------



## secretsexyninja

Yeah, time to OC my 580 and CPU







I'm content with what I'm running.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iXVappzz649Xi*


from the vid i posted on prev page the hd5770 on high got great frames in the alpha so i think ur 460 will get good


Because low settings, low res, no tesselation and more = high

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk


----------



## Nitronium

Eh, until I get around to building my new rig from scratch, I may be forced to try this on my HTPC with my lovely GT430. Either that or my Macbook Pro with the 8600M. I wonder how they compare to the 8800GT...I may not be playing at all...

Also making me question going for the 570 for the new rig...may need to go 580


----------



## Tempest001

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*   Because low settings, low res, no tesselation and more = high

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk  
to be fair, the alpha did have settings ranging from low to high, but they did pretty much nothing when changed. 
  
 You Tube


----------



## Jump3r

At this stage im thinking ditch my GTS 250, pick up another GTX 480 for quad to get some playable framerates.


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *meetajhu*


YAY! Looks like Rage is the graphical king


lol wut?

On topic: I am happy I got my ref 6950 and got this sucker running over 6970 speeds with full shaders unlock too. This was all done with BF3 in mind... oooohhh yeah!


----------



## Xyxox

I hope my 560ti SLI setup will run it in 3D. I'll have to check the SSD array to see how much space I have and if I need to move off some games to platter.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jump3r*


At this stage im thinking ditch my GTS 250, pick up another GTX 480 for quad to get some playable framerates.


i wait for the beta before doing that. I just hope they use directx 11 the right way. Good eye candy without huge performance hit. isn't that one of the great things about it ? Its way better in be opitomized then dx 9 or dx 10 ever was ? I might be wrong. I just thought most of the dev. teams out there that just throw dx 11 in last min and thats why it was so crappy. I hope dx11 was the foundation of bf3.

Quote:



*DirectX 11 includes numerous improvements. It's designed to be more efficient, leverage the power of today's multi-core processors*, and provide support for sophisticated shading and texturing techniques such as tessellation. The result: smoother 3-D animation, and graphics more lifelike and nuanced than ever before.


Dirextx 11

Im probably wrong in my whole theory idk lol.


----------



## Strat79

Since when did everyone start believing the requirements put on games? I thought they were usually one extreme or the other. Company either puts stupid low specs to make it look like it can play on any computer or they make them crazy high to declare graphical superiority. Or does EA have a good history of being pretty straight up on recc specs?

I think everyone may be overreacting a little. To maxx out completely I can see worrying, but I don't think people with mid range should be fretting so much imo. I'm not worried in the least with my 5770's or 460's.


----------



## mattlyall06

Do you guys think the beta will be a fair graphical representation of the final product?


----------



## Tempest001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mattlyall06*


Do you guys think the beta will be a fair graphical representation of the final product?


Well, if the rumors are true and dice had to wait 2 weeks for sony and MS to approve their beta, and it's not coming out until next week, I'd say it's pretty fair to say that the beta build will be at least a month old. That being said, I can't see too many graphical details being added in this last frame of time. I think it'll be a damn good, if not near exact, representation of the final product. I think performance may vary from beta to final, given that the time gap will be 1 month from beta build to the gold build, and then another month from gold build to day 1 patch.


----------



## vinton13

Fellas you guys think I should buy a card or...wait for the newer cards to come out so the current one would drop? I'm a student, so therefore I'm poor, but I could afford a 6970 or a 570 if I want. What do you guys think?


----------



## mattlyall06

^I'd say get a new card regardless of what it is!


----------



## Bluecow003

When is Nvidia supposed to come out with new cards? Isn't the 580 almost a year old? Just trying to see if it's worth holding out for the new stuff or not because I don't think my 285 is going to give me a great experience.


----------



## calibrah

Wait to see how your current setup plays the beta, then go from there^^


----------



## vinton13

'Kay.


----------



## Am*

$10 says the requirements are super-exaggerated...I bet even an old E8400 with a light OC will run this fine maxed at around 30-40ish FPS. Hell, this i3 managed fine with a 5770...If it really needed a quad core, it would specify what clock speed/architecture it needed...since it's just a "QUAD CORE" recommended, it probably runs perfectly on a Q6600 or even a crappy first gen Phenom.

  
 You Tube


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Am**


$10 says the requirements are super-exaggerated...I bet even an old E8400 with a light OC will run this fine maxed at around 30-40ish FPS. Hell, this i3 managed fine with a 5770...If it really needed a quad core, it would specify what clock speed/architecture it needed...since it's just a "QUAD CORE" recommended, it probably runs perfectly on a Q6600 or even a crappy first gen Phenom.


I thought the alpha was missing high res textures, tessellation, DX11, etc.


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

That video is up already couple of pages back...All good tho... I think its over exaggerated. Nvidia told the, to do it lol


----------



## Cmdr.Shephard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iscariot*


Well my two 6970s would have been perfect. Shame I have elected to wait for the 7000 series. My poor PC is going to seriously struggle.


2012 .. bad move


----------



## Cee

Looks like there will be lots of eye candy


----------



## Da1Nonly

Are they recommending the 1gb 6950 or 2gb 6950? And Im guessing an unlocked 2gb 6950 should be ok for high. Not ultra?


----------



## Am*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Biscuits_N_Gravy*


I thought the alpha was missing high res textures, tessellation, DX11, etc.


If that was the case, it would need above 1GB of VRAM in the recommended specs. I'm sure they've improved stuff since then, including textures etc, but from the looks of things it was optimized to run just as well or better than the alpha.


----------



## blackbalt89

Glad I recently upgraded to Sandy with two 580s.


----------



## Tempest001

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Am**   $10 says the requirements are super-exaggerated...I bet even an old E8400 with a light OC will run this fine maxed at around 30-40ish FPS. Hell, this i3 managed fine with a 5770...If it really needed a quad core, it would specify what clock speed/architecture it needed...since it's just a "QUAD CORE" recommended, it probably runs perfectly on a Q6600 or even a crappy first gen Phenom.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fg4jenjM34  
Why don't you guys seem to understand that the ALPHA, was played on minimum settings. The settings present in the alpha, low, med and high, did nothing when changed. See for yourself:
  
 You Tube  



 
 thats i3 and 5770 managed fine on LOW, DX10 settings. 
I hope you read and understand what I am saying, because you guys really need to stop spreading this kind of 'information'.


----------



## Hammerstein

Oo cant wait just hope my system will run it ok , fingers crossed


----------



## sLowEnd

Ocrap. I guess I can't run this on my lappy if the min specs hold true. (GT540m < 8800GT)


----------



## PrototypeT800

This is going to be fun seeing how well my overclocked 560ti runs the game. I should probably overclock my CPU while I am waiting too...


----------



## earwig1990

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tempest001*


Why don't you guys seem to understand that the ALPHA, was played on minimum settings. The settings present in the alpha, low, med and high, did nothing when changed. See for yourself:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1MtT54Jeg8

thats i3 and 5770 managed fine on LOW, DX10 settings. 
I hope you read and understand what I am saying, because you guys really need to stop spreading this kind of 'information'.


im stoked for this game but was it just me or did the tree falling physics look aweful?


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *earwig1990*


im stoked for this game but was it just me or did the tree falling physics look aweful?


That was Alpha footage and all settings were on Low. You could not adjust to higher settings.

So, Low detail on everything. Thew beta should be different.


----------



## Am*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tempest001*


Why don't you guys seem to understand that the ALPHA, was played on minimum settings. The settings present in the alpha, low, med and high, did nothing when changed. See for yourself:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1MtT54Jeg8

thats i3 and 5770 managed fine on LOW, DX10 settings. 
I hope you read and understand what I am saying, because you guys really need to stop spreading this kind of 'information'.


And why don't you seem to understand what I explained? I said it's light on CPU requirements, NOT the GPU, if you had read my post properly the first time around. Regardless of what GPU settings you use and how low or high texture settings are, the CPU performs the same, excluding shadow settings which are always CPU dependant. If the CPU is "just good enough", it will cap your FPS to a playable level, if it's poor/not good enough, it will drop during physics and environmental effects; you can turn on tesselation and whatever the hell you want on top, the CPU will perform the same. I never said a 5770 will max this game, what I said was a high end dual core will run this game just fine from what I've seen.

P.S. from what you posted, there's hardly a noticeable difference between high and low settings. I certainly don't see any more demanding environmental effects that are going to strain CPUs any more than low settings.


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tempest001*


Why don't you guys seem to understand that the ALPHA, was played on minimum settings. The settings present in the alpha, low, med and high, did nothing when changed. See for yourself:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1MtT54Jeg8

thats i3 and 5770 managed fine on LOW, DX10 settings. 
I hope you read and understand what I am saying, because you guys really need to stop spreading this kind of 'information'.



you know why people dont understand because if thats low settings then people will be happy with it because it looks pretty good. Thats why people want to know if they can run it and still have it look good

AM +1


----------



## earwig1990

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Biscuits_N_Gravy*


That was Alpha footage and all settings were on Low. You could not adjust to higher settings.

So, Low detail on everything. Thew beta should be different.


i was also gonna say both High and Low looked identical
lol


----------



## TitaniumClocker

Suddenly, my 6990 looks quite lonely


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

ill be happy with a SC 460 or a MSI 460 that i clock high myself really it looks like if thats low graphics im happy.


----------



## rdasch3

As long as it looks good, thats all Im looking for and if it barely changes like that, 5760x1080 will be just fine (5980x1080 bezel adjusted). Just got a sound card and pc360. Will have it setup just in time for the beta







I'm so psyched. Next psych up session: skyrim.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Interesting that they have the 560 (non Ti) on equal grounds with the 6950. Nvidia fares better in this game perhaps? I am just glad I will not have to worry about my setup being able to handle this game on med-high settings. This wasn't too far off from the unofficial requirements we had for a long time: 
Quote:



OS: Windows 7 64-bit
Processor: Quad-core Intel or AMD CPU
RAM: 4GB
Graphics card: DirectX 11 Nvidia or AMD ATI card, GeForce GTX 460, Radeon HD 6850
Graphics card memory: 1 GB
Hard drive: 15 GB for disc version or 10 GB for digital version


----------



## Faster_is_better

Hmmm might have to fix the broken Ultra and SLI.... they shall scream for mercy though.


----------



## WhitePrQjser

I wonder how dual GTX 460 (800/2000) would run it... Kind of fearing the worst


----------



## Jump3r

To be honest it was obvious it would be nearly the same to dirt3 because they both use forstbite 2.0.

Here is dirt 3 requirements.


----------



## raven117

my 460se has been the little card that could so far. I hope this isnt the brick wall that breaks it. Hoping my middle of the road resolution helps me out Alot of hope going on here


----------



## evilnome

Why would they have minimum directX 10 and not 9? I can see a lot of 'casual' pc gamers having to upgrade their gpu over this.


----------



## Kvjavs

Wonder if BF3 will utilize more than 4 threads.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilnome;15002496*
> Why would they have minimum directX 10 and not 9? I can see a lot of 'casual' pc gamers having to upgrade their gpu over this.


Why not? DX9 is only holding games back when it comes to technological advancement. It's old, and needs to die.

Most PC gamers I know of are upgrading for BF3 anyway...


----------



## Am*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better;15002400*
> Hmmm might have to fix the broken Ultra and SLI.... they shall scream for mercy though.


Daamn, you're still running a pair of 8800 Ultras; those are some legendary cards dude. I bet they still tear up most games with decent settings.


----------



## hyperSPEED

I am on minimum list hurmmmm... gonna try 1st before upgrade to 560 hawk:thumb:


----------



## raven117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyperSPEED;15002614*
> I am on minimum list hurmmmm... gonna try 1st before upgrade to 560 hawk:thumb:


might want to upgrade the q6600 to, mine was feeling it during bad company 2.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jump3r;15002464*
> To be honest it was obvious it would be nearly the same to dirt3 because they both use forstbite 2.0.
> 
> Here is dirt 3 requirements.


that is a total marketing scheme


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jump3r;15002464*
> To be honest it was obvious it would be nearly the same to dirt3 because they both use forstbite 2.0.
> 
> Here is dirt 3 requirements.


What? Frostbite 2.0 is an EA exclusive engine.

DIRT 3 uses the EGO engine.


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Guess I need to buy another 6870.


----------



## rocklobsta1109

god I'm terrified that my 580 is gonna get crushed at 1600p


----------



## Kosire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rocklobsta1109*


god I'm terrified that my 580 is gonna get crushed at 1600p










We will be fine


----------



## excoracer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dan_ep82*


Really need to get my 2nd 6870


I'm thinking the same thing!

I am upgrading my cpu to a 2500K before game launch. (Don't worry lol)
but i wasn't wanting to upgrade my video card some more, i just put this baby in!


----------



## Inverse

I'm sure my 295 will handle the game easily. I already do 120fps+ on BC2, and without the DX11 features bogging my system down (I really don't care about tesselation or any of that nonsense) I'm pretty sure I'll max this game at 60fps+. If I have to sacrifice something to do it, I will~ but I'm not worried about it running well.


----------



## n0ypi

gonna wait for youtube vids to pop-up on how the GTX 560 ti and GTX 570 do... OMG I CAN'T WAIT!!! ahaha


----------



## Yvese

Looks like 2 GTX580's will be needed for 'Ultra' settings

Quote:



Wondering about PC system specifications? Dice has officially clarified minimum and recommended system specs which you can view here. Trying to get more specifics, one fan asked Mr. Matros if one GTX580 could run the game on ultra setting, or whether or not two would be required. Mr. Matros simply replied, "2."


http://www.overclock.net/video-game-...clusively.html


----------



## Pheatton

So I imagine my 4870X2 should handle this then.


----------



## Liquidpain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yvese*


Looks like 2 GTX580's will be needed for 'Ultra' settings

http://www.overclock.net/video-game-...clusively.html


Well I guess that's that. There goes my 120 fps minimum on max goal. Lol


----------



## Riou

I think I will wait for Haswell and HD 8000, GTX 800.


----------



## Sazar

I'll play it at minimum, no sweat.


----------



## L.Hemsley

God bless CRTs. Will have no problem maxing this out at 1050p...hahahaha


----------



## DarkFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese;15003001*
> Looks like 2 GTX580's will be needed for 'Ultra' settings
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/video-game-news/1121680-mp1st-bf3-veterans-get-m1911-exclusively.html


Just saw that earlier myself, BS.

I think they're just trying to generate Video Card sales. I don't doubt the game will effectively use Mid-Enthusiest hardware.

But (2) GTX 580's for 1920 x 1080?!?!

...Yeah, maybe if you're a surround user.


----------



## L.Hemsley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15002931*
> I'm sure my 295 will handle the game easily. I already do 120fps+ on BC2, and without the DX11 features bogging my system down (I really don't care about tesselation or any of that nonsense) I'm pretty sure I'll max this game at 60fps+. If I have to sacrifice something to do it, I will~ but I'm not worried about it running well.


Agreed. The requirements are exaggerated. Doesn't add up seeing as there isn't any visual cues pointing to such high specs. Or maybe DICE is screwing up optimization again. 2 gtx 580s to max the game is ridiculously stupid.


----------



## dan_ep82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *excoracer;15002874*
> I'm thinking the same thing!
> 
> I am upgrading my cpu to a 2500K before game launch. (Don't worry lol)
> but i wasn't wanting to upgrade my video card some more, i just put this baby in!


Well I have to upgrade PSU aswell lol
Guess we will see


----------



## Mad Pistol

Pretty sure my 5870 will be fine for med-high settings. Maybe more since the recommended is a 6950 (and a 5870 and 6950 are roughly equal in everything BUT high-level DX11 features like tessellation). I probably won't be able to max this out, but that's ok. I'm on a budget.


----------



## somebodysb2

Hopefully 3x 480's will be enough for 1440p...


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kosire;15002814*
> We will be fine


i'm scare that my SLI GTX 580 won't be enough to max out this game aswell. I keep hearing all the hype about this game. One developer said that there's still no hardware available to max out BF3. I don't care about AA i just want all my setting in ultra and be able to maintain 60fps.


----------



## (MAB)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;15003437*
> i'm scare that my SLI GTX 580 won't be enough to max out this game aswell. I keep hearing all the hype about this game. One developer said that there's still no hardware available to max out BF3. I don't care about AA i just want all my setting in ultra and be able to maintain 60fps.


Where did you here that?


----------



## Eduardv

Damn i think i'll need to go with a second GTX 580,i want to play BF 3 at its full beauty.

Anyone know with what seeting i can play with my rig?


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;15003437*
> i'm scare that my SLI GTX 580 won't be enough to max out this game aswell. I keep hearing all the hype about this game. One developer said that there's still no hardware available to max out BF3. I don't care about AA i just want all my setting in ultra and be able to maintain 60fps.


A GTX 580 SLI can max out virtually anything now or in the near future. If BF3 can't be maxed out by a pair of GTX 580's, EA/Dice is shooting themselves in the foot. This will be another Crysis, only worse.


----------



## Eduardv

The question is,in what setting a gtx 580 will be able to run?

Maybe i have to start considering the possibility to lower the resolution to play it in ultra


----------



## b.walker36

I have a feeling it will be things like aa that really hinder normal setups from getting 60frames on high. I fully intent to play this on high with around 60 frames with my sli setup. If i cant whatever ill put some stuff medium.

I will be playing this game for a while so ill get to see it maxxed eventually


----------



## Yor_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eduardv;15003516*
> The question is,in what setting a gtx 580 will be able to run?
> 
> Maybe i have to start considering the possibility to lower the resolution to play it in ultra


High.

Running any game on a lower resolution than the native resolution of an LCD monitor, is always a terrible idea. You're better off lowering graphics to high than lowering resolution in your current monitor (it will look terribad)


----------



## kikkO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASSSETS;15000012*
> Wow, RECOMMENDED. Don't remember games with top-line recommended hardware. I hope it will looks great!


6950 is mid-range, top of the line would be 6990/590


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikkO;15003650*
> 6950 is mid-range, top of the line would be 6990/590


Anything in the 6900 or 500 series is top of the line as far as the market is concerned. The majority of PC gamers don't have anything better than a GTX 260.


----------



## jdg123456

Thanks for posting the specs, it seems im going to have to do a couple upgrades do get the best quality


----------



## BradleyW

AMD 6950 needed? This game is going to be brilliant!


----------



## TheRockMonsi

I hope the 28nm GPU's can smash this game. I really don't want to have to SLI for the best graphics, but I'm definitely willing to upgrade to a better GPU down the road.


----------



## 222Panther222

Wow that's some high requirements.


----------



## uncholowapo

Sweet, I'm so glad I SLI'd the rig. Can't wait at all!


----------



## (MAB)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yor_;15003606*
> High.


High!?! With a $500+ card, youve got to be kidding me!


----------



## Stuuut

So with my setup it will be low/medium







that sucks :S


----------



## Yor_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *(MAB);15003806*
> High!?! With a $500+ card, youve got to be kidding me!


Yep. I'm saying it based on the alpha performance and zh1nt0's comments on twitter. I played the alpha on high (with my sig rig), and it was satisfactory performance.


----------



## andrews2547

Does anyone know if my Sigrig + VTX HD6770 1GB will be able to run this on medium-high settings








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;15000021*
> That's mid-range hardware buddy


Maybe on OCN, but for most people its high-end


----------



## adamkatt

My 570 will eat this game


----------



## Eduardv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamkatt;15003849*
> My 570 will eat this game


are you kidding right?,you rig wil be able to play it a mid settings.


----------



## Eduardv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15003847*
> Maybe on OCN, but for most people its high-end


Yeah,but it isn't true,it is in fact mid range hardware


----------



## SSquared

I doubt I will have any issues on high @ 1680x1050. I might not have hardcore AA etc. but Im pretty confident in my system. If not, then I'll have to buy some blocks and rads and overclock the life out of it.


----------



## [email protected]

Jeez i didn't realize it's such a high requirement? Check my sig guys.. looks like my gtx 460 can sorta handle it even if i have such a good processor and ram and HD.

Guess it's up to me to pull the trigger on a new video card. Looks like i am actually probably gonna buy a 570. My god they're expensive and glad i was actually saving money. Well for Black Fridays intentionally. Now i'm stuck in a rut. Hopefully EVGA GTX 570 aren't so expensive compared to 580's.

Wish there were some benchmarks so all of us could see what we should get before it comes out lol.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

The rest of my laptop seems ok, but what about my 5650 1GB?


----------



## (MAB)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yor_*


Yep. I'm saying it based on the alpha performance and zh1nt0's comments on twitter. I played the alpha on high (with my sig rig), and it was satisfactory performance.


 I was able to play the aplha at high settings with my 4890 with good fps! I was planning a new build with a GTX 580 for BF3 and zh1nt0's comment is disipointing to say the least. Was expecting to completley max it out!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*


The rest of my laptop seems ok, but what about my 5650 1GB?


Computer says no (










































) it might just about run but only on the lowest settings.


----------



## RPXZ

Well, I was just planning on sticking with my sli 560 ti's. But I really don't think that is going to cut it. So I ordered 2 580s







In the event that 2 560 ti's can run it on high Ill just return the 580s


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


Computer says no (










































) it might just about run but only on the lowest settings.


Grrr.... Wonder if I could upgrade the GPU in this? The 5650 was the highest option for this laptop series...


----------



## RPXZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSquared;15003882*
> I doubt I will have any issues on high @ 1680x1050. I might not have hardcore AA etc. but Im pretty confident in my system. If not, then I'll have to buy some blocks and rads and overclock the life out of it.


Medium/Low is going to be my guess.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


AMD 6950 needed? This game is going to be brilliant!


Or really poorly optimized. Time will tell.


----------



## pursuinginsanity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


mmm.... medium...


Uh, no. 2 460s? Waay more powerful than one 560 ti or a 6950. THAT's medium. 2 460s are faster than a 580 (slightly) at 1080p. That's high, maybe even a glimmer of ultra in a setting here or there.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


Or really poorly optimized. Time will tell.


Look at the low end hardware the game will run on - that's not poorly optimized.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pursuinginsanity*


Uh, no. 2 460s? Waay more powerful than one 560 ti or a 6950. THAT's medium. 2 460s are faster than a 580 (slightly) at 1080p. That's high, maybe even a glimmer of ultra in a setting here or there.

Look at the low end hardware the game will run on - that's not poorly optimized.


It says 8800GT. That SUCKS for low end.


----------



## jdg123456

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*


Grrr.... Wonder if I could upgrade the GPU in this? The 5650 was the highest option for this laptop series...


i doubt you would be able to upgrade a gpu in a laptop, they aren't the easiest to upgrade!


----------



## [email protected]

I might wanna wait til i try the beta so i can get the idea what it looks like then perhaps upgrade my video card in time before the release, at least we'll get the Batman game for free so basically you save money!







That is if you order EVGA









I ran this just fine when i tried the alpha testing but we all know it wasn't finished. The Beta may differ because extra settings will be thrown in and it's close to a complete game but unfinished bugs needs to be fixed thus us testing it for the devs


----------



## KingFrizzy

Definately gonna OC, just hope it runs well on high on my rig!


----------



## Xyxox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RPXZ*


Well, I was just planning on sticking with my sli 560 ti's. But I really don't think that is going to cut it. So I ordered 2 580s







In the event that 2 560 ti's can run it on high Ill just return the 580s










My 560ti SLI setup generally outperforms a single 570 in most benchmarks, so it'll work for now.

Gotta do the same and get two 580s, though.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Meh. I'll get her working. Maybe I'll be part of the team of random dudes who try to squeeze every single FPS possible out of the game, until I build my next PC.


----------



## pursuinginsanity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Jeez i didn't realize it's such a high requirement? Check my sig guys.. looks like my gtx 460 can sorta handle it even if i have such a good processor and ram and HD.

Guess it's up to me to pull the trigger on a new video card. Looks like i am actually probably gonna buy a 570. My god they're expensive and glad i was actually saving money. Well for Black Fridays intentionally. Now i'm stuck in a rut. Hopefully EVGA GTX 570 aren't so expensive compared to 580's.

Wish there were some benchmarks so all of us could see what we should get before it comes out lol.


A second 460 will get you way farther than a 570 and for way less money.


----------



## SSquared

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RPXZ*


Medium/Low is going to be my guess.



Really? Is it going to be that intense at 1680x1050??

Now I wish I would have spent the extra $20 for an evga card so I could step up..


----------



## RPXZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSquared;15004223*
> Really? Is it going to be that intense at 1680x1050??
> 
> Now I wish I would have spent the extra $20 for an evga card so I could step up..


I'm just trying to be conservative. Might have to do a mixture of med/low settings. Truth is no one is going to know until the beta release on the 29th. That is when we can get the first glimmer of what kinda power this game is going to require.

I am really hoping these specs are over estimated because in general a lot of people arn't going to be happy knowing there 600 buck sli setup cant even run it at ultra.


----------



## Doodlebro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wazige*


Glad i upgraded my e5200 to a [email protected] and 4850 to Gtx570










I sense a bottleneck...


----------



## TAr

I'm good to go 3 6970 trifire and a Gtx 580 for physics in my beasty rig
Oh yea bring it on EA I want to see what you got for me


----------



## adamkatt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Jeez i didn't realize it's such a high requirement? Check my sig guys.. looks like my gtx 460 can sorta handle it even if i have such a good processor and ram and HD.

Guess it's up to me to pull the trigger on a new video card. Looks like i am actually probably gonna buy a 570. My god they're expensive and glad i was actually saving money. Well for Black Fridays intentionally. Now i'm stuck in a rut. Hopefully EVGA GTX 570 aren't so expensive compared to 580's.

Wish there were some benchmarks so all of us could see what we should get before it comes out lol.


Do it.. a 570 will have no problem. Unless your like a "its not 80fps!" lol


----------



## Eduardv

Guess i'll OC my GTX 580 to around 850 core clock.

i am aiming for a mixture of High/ultra settings


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pursuinginsanity*


A second 460 will get you way farther than a 570 and for way less money.


But i have a dilemma, i'm using EVGA 460 Superclocked 768mb version and they don't sell these anywhere anymore. No clue where i should look first if i wanna SLi them.

How can you be so certain they get way farther than a GTX 570? Only by a slight margin right?

I still think a GTX 570 Superclocked version would be better ya think?


----------



## Fallendreams

I wonder how my rig going to do at 1080p :/ starting to get a little worried.

I wonder if these requirements are like a marketing purposes. Why would gtx 560 be better then 6950 in this game. unless they meant to put 6850...


----------



## Bunnywinkles

Will they have a setting called "Minecraft", because thats about all I will be able to run..


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

I guess we did want to the to look bat **** crazy. We wanted it to be the best looking game out there.

With what they have listed as requirements, I'm guessing they will provide one of the best looking games ever made...I hope.

If not, I call Shenanigans.


----------



## _GTech

I'm calling the recommended video cards a lie...


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_GTech*


I'm calling the recommended video cards a lie...


I don't think it's a lie. Then again i don't know man.. i did test the beta alpha,i could play Ultra settings with my specs below but however we all know the alpha didn't have anything added at the time of the testing. Beta might have more features added and more now we'll be able to see how it runs. It runs a bit faster to me on High but Ultra did worked fine for me too. Meh.. we'll have to wait and see and no i don't think they're lying at all. Why else you see NO dx9?? This is serious business


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


I don't think it's a lie. Then again i don't know man.. i did test the beta alpha,i could play Ultra settings with my specs below but however we all know the alpha didn't have anything added at the time of the testing. Beta might have more features added and more now we'll be able to see how it runs. It runs a bit faster to me on High but Ultra did worked fine for me too. Meh.. we'll have to wait and see and no i don't think they're lying at all. Why else you see NO dx9?? This is serious business










but why would the say either gtx 560 or 6950.. the 6950 is faster then gtx 560 (Standard)


----------



## _GTech

A GTX 460 will play this game well, I'm positive..


----------



## Xyxox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*


but why would the say either gtx 560 or 6950.. the 6950 is faster then gtx 560 (Standard)


My guess is they meant GTX 560ti.


----------



## WolfenWind

Good thing I'm keeping my 570 SLI then eh?


----------



## Tman5293

Those are some pretty high graphics card requirements. I call BS..................


----------



## Xyxox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WolfenWind;15004531*
> Good thing I'm keeping my 570 SLI then eh?


I'd almost bet that will run the thing maxed since a 570 SLI rig should outperform a single 580.


----------



## Yvese

What I don't understand is people complaining about the requirements.

You wanted a game to take advantage of DX11 and your GPU's. BF3 offers it, yet now you're QQing?

I'm baffled. Even I knew I wouldn't be maxing this game with my 5850. I'll settle for 'High' instead of 'Ultra'.

Seriously, settings are there for a reason people. If we never had to upgrade for a game then what use is there for AMD/Nvidia to release new generation cards? Think people, think! Be glad we're finally getting a true DX11 game! Battlefield no less!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Sweet. My system is right in the middle so I'm aiming for medium settings at 1440x900 no AA hopefully


----------



## Mad Pistol

DX 11 cards have been out for 2 years. DX10 cards have been out for 5 years. This game can be played on a 5 year old GPU (8800 GTX, 8800 GT). That's pretty stellar. Considering that the lower end graphics on this game don't look like utter crap is icing on the cake.

This game is going to look epic, even at low settings. BC2 still looked pretty decent at low settings. BF3 is going to look amazing one way or another.

And for those of you wanting to upgrade your 1 GTX 580 to 2 GTX 580's, give me a break. You're not going to need 2 GTX 580's to play this game maxed out. That would be stupid.


----------



## 2danimm

everything to please pc fanboys


----------



## Sonikku13

Looks like Hedgehog I won't be able to run at max settings. Oh well, Hedgehog II should be powerful enough, but I'm waiting...


----------



## Xyxox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol;15004605*
> DX 11 cards have been out for 2 years. DX10 cards have been out for 5 years. This game can be played on a 5 year old GPU (8800 GTX, 8800 GT). That's pretty stellar. Considering that the lower end graphics on this game don't look like utter crap is icing on the cake.
> 
> This game is going to look epic, even at low settings. BC2 still looked pretty decent at low settings. BF3 is going to look amazing one way or another.
> 
> And for those of you wanting to upgrade your 1 GTX 580 to 2 GTX 580's, give me a break. You're not going to need 2 GTX 580's to play this game maxed out. That would be stupid.


You do if you want to do surround in 3D









2 X 3GB GTX 580s, that is


----------



## That Guy

To those that posted "Upgrading for BF3"
I told you all that you would be fine with what you had... and I was right.









/gloat

BF3TOTHEMAX


----------



## doomlord52

Sounds good, but video mem =/= perf. The 2gb GTX 550 or whatever will be eaten by a 1.5gb GTX 580.

I think i'll be fine, but ill be somewhat disappointed in Dice if I can run the game at absolute max at over 100fps. My HOPE is that the game is graphically detailed enough that max w/ 4x AA gives me ~50fps. Im sick of modern "amazing graphics" games being easy to run.

Metro 2033 had the guts to give me ~30fps in the menu on max


----------



## CattleCorn

Looks like my decision to go SLI paid off. My system is ready, yo.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*


And for those of you wanting to upgrade your 1 GTX 580 to 2 GTX 580's, give me a break. You're not going to need 2 GTX 580's to play this game maxed out. That would be stupid.


Why would it be stupid? As long as the game can be played on lower settings with lesser hardware I don't see any problem in requiring very powerful hardware to run the maxed settings. Gives the game some longevity with the graphics.


----------



## xJavontax

560ti or just 560?


----------



## pengs

Looks like I'll be using my video card instead of the furnace this winter. 
*Increases voltage


----------



## TriviumKM

My Mobo can't do CF/SLI so high or ultra is definitively not an option. 7 series can't come fast enough.


----------



## tianhui

****, a day before my final SAT- then college app crap~

Missing the launch of bf3.

Rage quit.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doomlord52*


Sounds good, but video mem =/= perf. The 2gb GTX 550 or whatever will be eaten by a 1.5gb GTX 580.

I think i'll be fine, but ill be somewhat disappointed in Dice if I can run the game at absolute max at over 100fps. My HOPE is that the game is graphically detailed enough that max w/ 4x AA gives me ~50fps. Im sick of modern "amazing graphics" games being easy to run.

Metro 2033 had the guts to give me ~30fps in the menu on max










I don't understand your mentality at all. If the graphics are impressive, but optimized to give you 100+ frames on your hardware... isn't that enough creatively? Are you aiming for frames or graphic representation?

Let's not forget what these cards were meant to do. It's not about getting high fps~ it's about rendering the effects optimally.

If someone made a game that looked 10000x better than BF3, but ran at higher framerate because of some really snazzy coding, by your mindset, you'd be disappointed.

It's not hard to make a game tax your system. That's freaking EASY. What makes a game impressive is its ability to utilize your system optimally while impressing the pants off of you. When STALKER came out, it also bogged down systems... yet the artistic payout wasn't that high in my opinion.

Performance =/= graphic quality.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alatar*


Why would it be stupid? As long as the game can be played on lower settings with lesser hardware I don't see any problem in requiring very powerful hardware to run the maxed settings. Gives the game some longevity with the graphics.


Because a single GTX 580 is already $500. Two of them is a grand. 3 of them... now you're talking about building a seriously nice computer for the same price as 3 GTX 580's.

As someone else pointed out, 3D surround will require some extra pixel power. There's no doubt about it. For most users though, it's pure overkill.


----------



## Xyxox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doomlord52*


Sounds good, but video mem =/= perf.


But it does = larger graphical display area and makes surround run much smoother.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyxox*


But it does = larger graphical display area and makes surround run much smoother.


Only when coupled to a card that can make use of the extra framebuffer. Otherwise, it's useless.


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Guess i will have to be getting a new graphics card for this game! I'm so excited


----------



## Krud

mmm mmmmmmm, time to see what my crossfire 6970's can do! Time to bump the clocks up and fine tune custom fan settings.

Oh and i gotta buy that HP 27" monitor with the crazy resolution


----------



## adamwzl

loooking forward to how my 6950's flash to 6970s do @ 5760x1080. Just ordered a new rad for the system, more overclockin on its way.

For those who pre ordered or have MOH we will be playing on the 27th!


----------



## Enfluenza

i guess mr franken rig cant handle this game. Win XP and DX9 GPU








i wonder if my mom's opty 170 and 4670 can handle it @ 1024x768 res! cant wait to bench!

Quote:



OS: WINDOWS 7 64-BIT
*PROCESSOR: QUAD-CORE CPU*
MEMORY: 4 GB
HARD DRIVE: 20 GB
GRAPHICS CARD: DIRECTX 11 COMPATIBLE WITH 1024 MB RAM (NVIDIA GEFORCE GTX 560 OR ATI RADEON 6950)
SOUND CARD: DIRECTX COMPATIBLE
KEYBOARD AND MOUSE
DVD ROM DRIVE


damn.
hurry up bulldozer...PLEASE!

at least my 6870 CF should tear thru this game easily. my X3 B50 wont. i hate bottlenecks.


----------



## Zastugueen

*DVD ROM DRIVE*
What.


----------



## dioxholster

until a better card comes along, its "very high" for me, hope i can turn ambiant occlusion on, it made a whole lot of difference in bfbc2.


----------



## gbatemper

Hmm, I'm not sure if my rig can run this game.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zastugueen*


*DVD ROM DRIVE*
What.


what were you expecting?


----------



## Garvani

woop! glad i didnt wait for BD. im ready to go.. thank god they included NZ in the beta, there would have been tears!


----------



## Spct

Quote:



Originally Posted by *secretsexyninja*


Yeah, time to OC my 580 and CPU







I'm content with what I'm running.


Me too. Feel very good about my set up.


----------



## Zzari

ughhh I can't decide if I want to buy another 580 or not...I'm only playing on single monitor at 1080p...


----------



## Garvani

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zzari*


ughhh I can't decide if I want to buy another 580 or not...I'm only playing on single monitor at 1080p...


Play the beta then decide.. pretty easy decision then really


----------



## Zzari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Garvani*


Play the beta then decide.. pretty easy decision then really


Good call. Probably what I'll do.


----------



## Garvani

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zzari*


Good call. Probably what I'll do.



















Damn glad i got another 6870, wouldnt have been a happy chappy with just one!


----------



## adamwzl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gbatemper*


Hmm, I'm not sure if my rig can run this game.


Yea it probably cant...

But at least it can host the server


----------



## Zzari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Garvani*










Damn glad i got another 6870, wouldnt have been a happy chappy with just one!


Yeah a single 6870 wouldn't have been ideal. GTX580's are going pretty cheap on OCN marketplace right now, <$350. I'll keep looking for a Newegg OB catch


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zzari*


ughhh I can't decide if I want to buy another 580 or not...I'm only playing on single monitor at 1080p...


I hope it wouldn't take $900-1000 worth of GPUs to max a game at 1080p.


----------



## Liquidpain

The real question is whats max to some people? To me, a game is maxed when every single setting is cranked to its highest point with min FPS is 60 or above. At its native resolution. Someone else might say everything cranked with Avg. Fps at 30.
I think the term max should have a little disclaimer by it saying "subjective". Just my 2 bucks.


----------



## BIGWORM

I think my i5 750 @ 4.0 and GTX 550 Ti should be fine. =D


----------



## Astonished

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BIGWORM*


I think my i5 750 @ 4.0 and GTX 550 Ti should be fine. =D


Maybe at medium









Glad I got my 6950's instead of my 560ti


----------



## Zzari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


I hope it wouldn't take $900-1000 worth of GPUs to max a game at 1080p.


I guess it depends on your definition of maxed. I don't think my GTX580 will *max every single setting* and still get AVG FPS of 40+.


----------



## 21276

Hopefully my 5850's don't get burned..


----------



## rocklobsta1109

This is going to end up being my most expensive game purchase ever.

1.Play BF3 beta
2.Realize 30"+ single 580=murder
3.??????
4.anti-profit


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zzari*


I guess it depends on your definition of maxed. I don't think my GTX580 will *max every single setting* and still get AVG FPS of 40+.


In game settings.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rocklobsta1109*


This is going to end up being my most expensive game purchase ever.

1.Play BF3 beta
2.Realize 30"+ single 580=murder
3.??????
4.anti-profit











I was thinking the same for myself and i don't want to go SLI or 590. I hope I can wait long enough for the next gen of GPUs


----------



## Brutuz

Glad I got this 470.

Going to pick up a second one used once I get a new CPU and board.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Glad I picked up 2x 6950's 2gb. I should be set


----------



## RPXZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zastugueen;15005242*
> *DVD ROM DRIVE*
> What.


I know, right? *** is that? lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gbatemper;15005292*
> Hmm, I'm not sure if my rig can run this game.


Quad SLI, You probably won't even be able to run it at medium


----------



## rocklobsta1109

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*


I was thinking the same for myself and i don't want to go SLI or 590. I hope I can wait long enough for the next gen of GPUs


Yeah that's my plan. If it really does end up being that brutal, I may consider another card, but I'd really like to wait for the next gen and just get the top of the line single card then.


----------



## guyladouche

At the risk of being flamed,

No XP love. :'(

Meh, I probably would have only enjoyed the single-player aspect of it anyway.


----------



## Cyrilmak

Looks like a GTX 470 will be just fine then as that's right on par with a GTX 560, and if OC'd a bit better.


----------



## Zastugueen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock;15005295*
> what were you expecting?


Digital download only. I wasn't aware that the hard copy of BF3 would come with a CD, sounds silly though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrilmak;15006089*
> Looks like a GTX 470 will be just fine then as that's right on par with a GTX 560, and if OC'd a bit better.


I'm glad I went with a 560 Ti.
Here's to hoping they meant 560 and not 560 Ti









Looks like I'm going to get a bigger psu and another 560 in the future.


----------



## gooface

my body is ready... and so is my PC, I hope...


----------



## RPXZ

Zotac 1.5gb 580 on sale at microcenter for 399.99 if anyone is looking to upgrade.


----------



## bgtrance

Fuuuuuu

Edit: I'm getting a second GTX 460 and see how that would run.


----------



## (MAB)

^^^Getting an EVGA GTX 580 SC at microcenter for $395... One more to go?


----------



## 45nm

Looks like I don't meet the recommended in terms of Video Graphics Adapter. Still nevertheless I am curious as to how my GPU's will perform under Battlefield 3.


----------



## Zastugueen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm;15006420*
> Looks like I don't meet the recommended in terms of Video Graphics Adapter. Still nevertheless I am curious as to how my GPU's will perform under Battlefield 3.


All of those awesome specs and you're still running a 4870 x2?
UPGRADE TIME!


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zastugueen;15006443*
> All of those awesome specs and you're still running a 4870 x2?
> UPGRADE TIME!


Two of them actually in CrossfireX (Quad-Fire) . However I'll be looking into a Massive overhaul beginning sometime in 2012. Was looking at purchasing GTX 580's in SLI earlier but I cancelled that order as I'll be waiting to see what the GTX 6/7 and the Radeon HD 7XXX series hold in stock.


----------



## PhRe4k

So much QQ in this thread.. I don't care what settings I will be able to run it *as long as I finally get to play the game.*


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

I thought a 4870x2 was close to a 5870. Then a 5870 was on par with a 6950. All DX10 of course.


----------



## MarvinDessica

Must GET 580 before the 27th


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

I wouldn't buy anything new just yet. Wait until you have tried out the Beta.

No need to throw down some serious cash when you really don't know how well it will play. Especially if it will play well enough for you.

Now if you have an Geforce 8400 or HD 4670, yes you might want to go ahead and upgrade.

OR better yet, you don't have a Dedicated GPU.


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biscuits_N_Gravy;15006560*
> I wouldn't buy anything new just yet. Wait until you have tried out the Beta.
> 
> No need to throw down some serious cash when you really don't know how well it will play. Especially if it will play well enough for you.
> 
> Now if you have an Geforce 8400 or HD 4670, yes you might want to go ahead and upgrade.


Well I have no GPU. My last Crossfire set up had one of the cards emitting a burning smell so I returned them both. So now I'm just waiting to buy a 580.


----------



## Celeras

Wow 64bit, first time I've ever noticed that in recommended specs. But maybe I just havent been paying attention.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica;15006583*
> Well I have no GPU. My last Crossfire set up had one of the cards emitting a burning smell so I returned them both. So now I'm just waiting to buy a 580.


I Ninja added a line cause I noticed you were missing a GPU.


----------



## 0x62 0x70

I wonder how high I can run this game with the 6870. May have to CF it if it doesn't cut it at high/ultra settings but I'm wary if it may create problems...

I had so many damn problems with the Cat drivers (playing all my games). Just so I don't have that stupid "amdkmdap" problem, I needed to downgrade to 11.1... (Witcher 2 kept flickering to a black screen, as well as games such as Flight Sim X, when theres 0 problems with Metro 2033, Crysis 2, etc.). BF2 kept crashing me to the desktop every 15 mins when I was using 11.7 lol. Now I'm on 11.1, everything is super stable.

I really hope theres no weird problems when I get this game.


----------



## kikkO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celeras;15006632*
> Wow 64bit, first time I've ever noticed that in recommended specs. But maybe I just havent been paying attention.


Because a x86 OS wouldn't support the recommended 4GB requirement.


----------



## qwertymac93

Isn't a 6950 faster then a gtx560? why not recommend a 6870?


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwertymac93;15006711*
> Isn't a 6950 faster then a gtx560? why not recommend a 6870?


It's been brought up a few times in this thread. Most likely a typo and should have been GTX560ti.


----------



## l No l FeaR l

I got a 6770 1GB 128-bit GPU...would that be good enough to play this game decently high you guys think?


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l No l FeaR l;15006747*
> I got a 6770 1GB 128-bit GPU...would that be good enough to play this game decently high you guys think?


Most people would say it depends on the resolution.

I have 2 5770's and am expecting Medium High.


----------



## l No l FeaR l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biscuits_N_Gravy;15006768*
> Most people would say it depends on the resolution.
> 
> I have 2 5770's and am expecting Medium High.


1920x1080


----------



## Eduardv

Maybe put down a bit the resiolution and crank all up to ultra


----------



## narmour

Good to see more stress on the GPU and not CPU if these are correct.


----------



## Eduardv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *narmour;15006874*
> Good to see more stress on the GPU and not CPU if these are correct.


Me personally i am not liking that all games today are focusing on GPU load

It has to be balanced.


----------



## qwertymac93

So, if i can run BC2 maxed out, should I expect at least medium settings on BF3? high settings?


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l No l FeaR l;15006836*
> 1920x1080


I'm doing 1920x1200. Only really expecting medium high with my crossfire setup.


----------



## roberts91

Hahaha. Well so much for running this game on my monitors native resolution @ 2560 x 1600 my 2x5850's looks like it's barely gonna be able to handle 1920 x 1200 on ultra.


----------



## Motive

Wonder if I can run it ok..


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motive;15007002*
> Wonder if I can run it ok..


I don't know. That's not really a powerful card...


----------



## NastyFish

My 6850 and I are not amused









Hopefully with a healthy overclock on my CPU and GPU I'll be fine untill I get a 2nd 6850.


----------



## Seid Dark

My GTX 470 with 860MHz core should run BF3 on high without problems. It's faster than stock GTX 480 and 570. I will most likely turn bloom off for mp so that will give me more fps. For single player I will try ultra settings, gotta see how gorgeous it is, no matter the low fps


----------



## RallyMaster

Historically speaking, the last actual Battlefield game (BF2) was a system killer during its time and used 2GB of memory when everyone had 1GB as a standard. I expect this to do the same.


----------



## Motive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biscuits_N_Gravy;15007038*
> I don't know. That's not really a powerful card...


Ah, I meant like with a 120 monitor or something. People are freakin' me out in this thread.


----------



## c0nnection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wazige;15000148*
> Glad i upgraded my e5200 to a [email protected] and 4850 to Gtx570


Better overclock that Q9400 to 4.0. My previous processor was a Q9650 and when I overclocked that badboy from 3.0 to 4.0, my FPS in BC2 went up like a woman's skirt.


----------



## srsparky32

if the 560 is recommended the 470 can do it.


----------



## charlesquik

I hope the toxic sapphire I ordered 1 week ago will unlock and that i will get a decent fps with my 2600k <3


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motive;15007002*
> Wonder if I can run it ok..


580's in SLI are more than the recommended system requirements. You will be able to run it well.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsparky32;15007388*
> if the 560 is recommended the 470 can do it.


I would have to think so as well


----------



## BlackVenom

Nice. Hopefully we'll see that difference in performance requirements in game. 8600gt could run BC2. Oh... I may give in to Origin.... Bah. Me only want Steam.


----------



## xPwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142;14999967*
> Source
> 
> Its from the BF site so it must be official.


HD6950 or GTX560? The GTX is a rebranded GTX460


----------



## P3anutg

Bought my GTX 580 a couple of days ago, my body is ready wooo.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm;15006420*
> Looks like I don't meet the recommended in terms of Video Graphics Adapter. Still nevertheless I am curious as to how my GPU's will perform under Battlefield 3.


You wouldn't be able to max it out cause of the lack of DX11, but assuming decent scaling you'll be perfectly fine, your quadfire theoretically matches a HD5970.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0x62 0x70;15006676*
> I wonder how high I can run this game with the 6870. May have to CF it if it doesn't cut it at high/ultra settings but I'm wary if it may create problems...
> 
> I had so many damn problems with the Cat drivers (playing all my games). Just so I don't have that stupid "amdkmdap" problem, I needed to downgrade to 11.1... (Witcher 2 kept flickering to a black screen, as well as games such as Flight Sim X, when theres 0 problems with Metro 2033, Crysis 2, etc.). BF2 kept crashing me to the desktop every 15 mins when I was using 11.7 lol. Now I'm on 11.1, everything is super stable.
> 
> I really hope theres no weird problems when I get this game.


Did you try lowering your OC on RAM, GPU and CPU? That may be the cause.

I say that because I've never had any major issue with ATI/AMD drivers, as have numerous other people.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xPwn;15007739*
> HD6950 or GTX560? The GTX is a rebranded GTX460


There's a small clock for clock increase, as well as significantly reduced power draw.


----------



## olliiee

I assumed the 560 was a typo and they meant the 560ti... The 560 is leagues behind the 6950.. whats going on here?


----------



## Geforce man

I think I should be able to play all high, I have another monitor at 1280x1024 and it looks better than my bigger one lol


----------



## RPXZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olliiee;15008196*
> I assumed the 560 was a typo and they meant the 560ti... The 560 is leagues behind the 6950.. whats going on here?


I believe we concluded it was a typo.

Or they just aren't being specific enough.


----------



## Carlos Hilgert Ferrari

damn, my CFX will suffer.


----------



## RobotDevil666

I'm fairly confident my GTX590 will run it maxed out on ultra in 1080 , the only people that will need more than GTX590 or GTX580 SLI to max it out are those who run 3D Vision.
And on the other side 6990 or 6970 CF will be easily enough for max detail.


----------



## KorgothOfBarbaria

Hmmmm how will 2 460GTX's do on at 1920x1080 resolution


----------



## StreekG

Bf3 are and Diablo 3 are the main reasons i built my new PC.
Mind you I could've ran D3 maxed on my old setup, but I didn't want to risk it.


----------



## [\/]Paris

Glad I upgraded my GPU...hope my CPU isn't too much of a bottleneck seeing how BC2 already almost maxes it out eek.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[\/]Paris;15009046*
> Glad I upgraded my GPU...hope my CPU isn't too much of a bottleneck seeing how BC2 already almost maxes it out eek.


I max out BC2 but I put the 'level of detail' on medium for gameplay reasons lol.


----------



## secretsexyninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666;15008939*
> I'm fairly confident my GTX590 will run it maxed out on ultra in 1080 , the only people that will need more than GTX590 or GTX580 SLI to max it out are those who run 3D Vision.
> And on the other side 6990 or 6970 CF will be easily enough for max detail.


I will be running in 3D vision and OCing my CPU and GPU. I'm definitely interested to see what kind of results I can get


----------



## 0x62 0x70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brutuz;15008164*
> I say that because I've never had any major issue with ATI/AMD drivers, as have numerous other people.


It can't be it. It does the /same/ thing under stock settings before I even switched over to a Crosshair V (I used to run it stock with an MSI board with a 700w antec psu).

Also, it makes no sense that Crysis 2 at Ultra (every single thing - even though it's no C1, it will still stress the GPU ) runs fine but I can't even run BF2 for 15 minutes. Flight Sim X I would understand ( don't know of anyone who can run this at high frame rates @ highest settings ), but how would downgrading explain making it work all of a sudden.

Before I went to 11.7, same settings, everything worked fine. Once 11.8 was released it fixed the BF2 issue.

That has to be software related. I actually indulged in hours of BF2 over the week. I also played over 7 hours of Witcher 2 yesterday lol...( couldn't play this with 11.8, had to go to 11.1 and it worked fine... as did BF2 as well, and FSX! )

Anyways, back to topic. I really can't wait to test this game on my system


----------



## mad0314

Is that a 560, non Ti?


----------



## brandon6199

Now the question is...

Do I buy another GTX 480 for SLI? Or am I better off just buying a GTX 580?


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mad0314;15009610*
> Is that a 560, non Ti?


Most likely should be GTX560ti.


----------



## mad0314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StreekG;15009027*
> Bf3 are and Diablo 3 are the main reasons i built my new PC.
> Mind you I could've ran D3 maxed on my old setup, but I didn't want to risk it.


Really? So you got a 990X?


----------



## Liquidpain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199;15009617*
> Now the question is...
> 
> Do I buy another GTX 480 for SLI? Or am I better off just buying a GTX 580?


If your case can withstand the heat, go the SLi route.


----------



## jellis142

I literally just picked up a 6950







Meet the recommended perfectly, now I don't have to worry. Thank you Newegg.


----------



## kikkO

So we have 9 pages (depending on your settings) of people that are stating the obvious, whether they can or cannot run the game. Ok.....


----------



## Evil-Jester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikkO;15010609*
> So we have 9 pages (depending on your settings) of people that are stating the obvious, whether they can or cannot run the game. Ok.....


36 if you didnt mess with them


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *0x62 0x70*


It can't be it. It does the /same/ thing under stock settings before I even switched over to a Crosshair V (I used to run it stock with an MSI board with a 700w antec psu).

Also, it makes no sense that Crysis 2 at Ultra (every single thing - even though it's no C1, it will still stress the GPU ) runs fine but I can't even run BF2 for 15 minutes. Flight Sim X I would understand ( don't know of anyone who can run this at high frame rates @ highest settings ), but how would downgrading explain making it work all of a sudden.

Before I went to 11.7, same settings, everything worked fine. Once 11.8 was released it fixed the BF2 issue.

That has to be software related. I actually endulged in hours of BF2 over the week. I also played over 7 hours of Witcher 2 yesterday lol...( couldn't play this with 11.8, had to go to 11.1 and it worked fine... as did BF2 as well, and FSX! )

Anyways, back to topic. I really can't wait to test this game on my system










Hmm, fair enough.

I've seen quite a few people blame AMDs drivers for stuff, when it turns out their OC is very slightly unstable (AMD drivers tend to react more than nVidia drivers, for whatever reason...) or auxilliary software. Like one guy who was having video troubles, went on a massive rant about AMDs drivers and then, after he'd gone to nVidia, worked it it was flash.


----------



## HK_47

does this mean my 560ti can play the game on high?


----------



## renaldy

I will be able to play in Ultra setting at 100fps
2-way GTX 580 sli


----------



## renaldy

Battlefield 3 Information:

You can use three screens with the game

Next 1 - 3 weeks will bring more information about maps

Battlelog application for iPhone/iOS (free). No word on Android.

Battlelog is updated separately to allow game updating to be a bit more flawless

More community events in the works (some happening here on enterbf3!)

Mod tools are still a possibility

Two nVidia GTX 580's can run the game on ultra


----------



## bcham

ps3 and xbox360 will play this ,and look amazing ,and they only use low end graphics cards,


----------



## Evtron

Do you have to pre-order from Origin to get into the beta/early access or can you go to like Amazon.

Also, I wonder if 2x6970s can handle max at 2560x1600 resolution!


----------



## EmL

Aw shi- My rig is scared.


----------



## jellis142

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bcham*


ps3 and xbox360 will play this ,and look amazing ,and they only use low end graphics cards,


Optimization is a wonderful thing


----------



## Chrono Detector

The specs are much higher than I thought, I wonder how much FPS will I get on my current setup.


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector;15011213*
> The specs are much higher than I thought, I wonder how much FPS will I get on my current setup.


Im sure your rig will rock , and i know so will mine


----------



## fibre_optics

YUP! recommended requirements!

Bf3 here i come!


----------



## nitd_kim

ill just play in dx10 high...? :[ 5770 is trash now


----------



## pale_neon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bcham*


ps3 and xbox360 will play this ,and look amazing *for a console game*,and they only use low end graphics cards,


fixed


----------



## Kauke

Will my 5670 DDR3 max it out in full HD resolution?


----------



## SpuddGunn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kauke*


Will my 5670 DDR3 max it out in full HD resolution?


Short answer no

Long answer noooo


----------



## NAM_killer

Quote:



KEYBOARD AND MOUSE


DAMNIT I need to get me a keyboard and mouse sharpish!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bcham*


ps3 and xbox360 will play this ,and look amazing ,and they only use low end graphics cards,


yes ... at half the res and 30fps

i wouldnt call that a full experience ... add to that the lack of 64 player mode


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bcham*


ps3 and xbox360 will play this ,and look amazing ,and they only use low end graphics cards,


Probably at low on the 720p reduced thing they're doing.

Instead of ultra at 1080p on PC.


----------



## KaHuNaZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by gbatemper 
Hmm, I'm not sure if my rig can run this game.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *RPXZ*


Quad SLI, You probably won't even be able to run it at medium










Dont stroke the epeen!


----------



## BradleyKZN

Quite honestly, I dont care what it looks like.
As long as it runs 1920x1080 low, 60fps+ I am happy


----------



## xion

My rig is ready..


----------



## Zastugueen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brutuz*


Probably at low on the 720p reduced thing they're doing.

Instead of ultra at 1080p on PC.


Don't forget DX9 and smaller maps for consoles.


----------



## Shaded War

NVIDIA GEFORCE GTX 560 OR ATI RADEON 6950

For some reason I can't really imagine that is necessary to max it with AA and get decent frames.


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shaded War*


NVIDIA GEFORCE GTX 560 OR ATI RADEON 6950

For some reason I can't really imagine that is necessary to max it with AA and get decent frames.


Because it's not , since when recommended equals maxed out ?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shaded War*


NVIDIA GEFORCE GTX 560 OR ATI RADEON 6950

For some reason I can't really imagine that is necessary to max it with AA and get decent frames.


yeah it's not.

You need 2 580s.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zastugueen*


Don't forget DX9 and smaller maps for consoles.


The actual difference in terms of looks between DX9 and DX10/11 is very small, but the efficiency is far higher with DX10 and above.

(i.e. They can fit a lot more polygons, textures, etc in the same performance bracket)

So it's kind of inadvertently increasing performance.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Biscuits_N_Gravy*


I thought a 4870x2 was close to a 5870. Then a 5870 was on par with a 6950. All DX10 of course.


even in DX10 a 6950 is about 20% faster, and with OC its even faster, and in Dx11 the 5870 isn't even in the same league


----------



## jellythecake

Now, which video card to get?

Crossfire? Sli? Keep it single? Head hurts so much.


----------



## bluedevil

I am good.


----------



## txtrkandy

Wonder how my 5770/5750 CF setup will run this... I will probably be asking for a 6950 from Santa this year then


----------



## Senator

Crap. What do I need for 3 screen gaming at ultra... Tri-Sli 580's? Bah why is the 7XXX series pushed back.


----------



## Jump3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Senator;15012746*
> Crap. What do I need for 3 screen gaming at ultra... Tri-Sli 580's? Bah why is the 7XXX series pushed back.


Tri-sli 580's that are OC'd might do it *3GB cards *

Im going to Quad-sli 480's with a good overclock too


----------



## tx-jose

serious hardware recommendations!! Hope i can afford a 580 soon!!

but remember guys they DID SAY that a PC that can max out BF3 has yet to be build and think of how many quad SLI 580s SR2s are out their?? Kinda makes you wonder what its going to take to surround this game in 3D on 3 30" monitors on max resolution!! GEZZUS!!! the VRAM CARNAGE!!!


----------



## Daingerfield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmL;15011113*
> Aw shi- My rig is scared.


Haha. This made me laugh. Feel the same way


----------



## Mongol

That's a pretty high recommendation...BF, you have come a long way.


----------



## ajresendez

hmm... guess i need to buy another 580


----------



## lightsout

So what do you guys think will look better (on a 1080p mon) 720p at ultra settings? Or 1080p and med-high?

I would prefer to just do the best I can at 720 but some may disagree?


----------



## boo

Gotta upgrade my rig


----------



## Mad Pistol

I think we can all agree, though.

BF3: Return of the King.

We missed you. Please rape my rig... hard.


----------



## tx-jose

If i remember correctly didn't BF2 rape hardware when it was launched?? Because I remember upgrading my P4 to be able to run it


----------



## DaClownie

Come on next generation of CPU/Video card... blow me away! Daddy needs a new rig!

I'll be enjoying some low settings


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose;15013322*
> If i remember correctly didn't BF2 rape hardware when it was launched?? Because I remember upgrading my P4 to be able to run it


Yea. my P4 2.8Ghz w/ 1GB of RAM and a Geforce 6800 GT lagged like a mofo. When I upgraded to 1.5GB of memory, it stopped lagging... but then BF2142 launched, and it was lagging again. I had to upgrade to 2GB of memory before 2142 played well. However, there wasn't a single time where BF2 and 2142 played flawlessly at 60FPS in a 64-man server. It wasn't until I upgraded to a C2D e6600 w/ 2GB DDR2 and an 8800 GTX that I was able to play both games flawlessly.

Amazingly enough, that 2GB DDR2 lasted me for the full 3 years I had that PC. That should tell you how far ahead of their time that BF2 and BF2142 were. They were EPIC memory hogs.









This time, I have 8GB DDR3. I don't think RAM is going to be the issue with BF3 on my rig.

*stares at 5870*


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol;15013479*
> Yea. my P4 2.8Ghz w/ 1GB of RAM and a Geforce 6800 GT lagged like a mofo. When I upgraded to 1.5GB of memory, it stopped lagging... but then BF2142 launched, and it was lagging again. I had to upgrade to 2GB of memory before 2142 played well. However, there wasn't a single time where BF2 and 2142 played flawlessly at 60FPS in a 64-man server. It wasn't until I upgraded to a C2D e6600 w/ 2GB DDR2 and an 8800 GTX that I was able to play both games flawlessly.
> 
> Amazingly enough, that 2GB DDR2 lasted me for the full 3 years I had that PC. That should tell you how far ahead of their time that BF2 and BF2142 were. They were EPIC memory hogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time, I have 8GB DDR3. I don't think RAM is going to be the issue this time.


hahaha you were prepared this time!! I remember upgrading RAM and video cards as well. not for 2142 as i didn't play it at all but just for BF2. I had to resort to playing in 16man servers to keep my rig from lagging too bad. Now i have a new upgrades to do to this rig....hope i can snagg a 570 for cheap!!!


----------



## dioxholster

I ran BF2 on a 7300 card just fine thank you.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol;15013479*
> Yea. my P4 2.8Ghz w/ 1GB of RAM and a Geforce 6800 GT lagged like a mofo. When I upgraded to 1.5GB of memory, it stopped lagging... but then BF2142 launched, and it was lagging again. I had to upgrade to 2GB of memory before 2142 played well. However, there wasn't a single time where BF2 and 2142 played flawlessly at 60FPS in a 64-man server. It wasn't until I upgraded to a C2D e6600 w/ 2GB DDR2 and an 8800 GTX that I was able to play both games flawlessly.
> 
> Amazingly enough, that 2GB DDR2 lasted me for the full 3 years I had that PC. That should tell you how far ahead of their time that BF2 and BF2142 were. They were EPIC memory hogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time, I have 8GB DDR3. I don't think RAM is going to be the issue with BF3 on my rig.
> 
> *stares at 5870*


Didn't have any issues with a Athlon XP Barton @ 2Ghz, 1GB DDR400 and a 6800GS 512MB AGP.

Ran fine, maxed out too.

Once I got 2GB DDR2 and a Core 2 Duo, it was even better.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;15012997*
> So what do you guys think will look better (on a 1080p mon) 720p at ultra settings? Or 1080p and med-high?
> 
> I would prefer to just do the best I can at 720 but some may disagree?


1080p unless you played 720 in a window. Running things at lower resolutions than your monitor just looks terrible.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dioxholster;15013546*
> I ran BF2 on a 7300 card just fine thank you.


It wasn't the video card that was the main culprit in BF2... it was the amount of RAM you had. Seeing how 8GB of memory can be had for around $50 now, I don't see RAM being much of a problem for BF3. People with weaker dual core CPU's and older video cards will have problems, though. Of course, BC2 was the same way, so that's nothing new. A quad core has been the standard for a good gaming system for several years now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brutuz;15013562*
> Didn't have any issues with a Athlon XP Barton @ 2Ghz, 1GB DDR400 and a 6800GS 512MB AGP.
> 
> Ran fine, maxed out too.


Notice, I had a Northwood Pentium 4 in a Dell Dimension 8300... not the best gaming setup. I needed all the extra memory I could get. Fortunately, the Core 2's had far superior memory controllers, and the Core 2 system was a fully customized build, so I could actually tweak and overclock to my heart's content.


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brutuz;15013562*
> Didn't have any issues with a Athlon XP Barton @ 2Ghz, 1GB DDR400 and a 6800GS 512MB AGP.
> 
> Ran fine, maxed out too.


in a 32 man online server on high settings???


----------



## Vagrant Storm

I really need to break down and pre-order this and have it done...I am all about gameplay, but my overclocked 580 is getting tired of playing old Sega and SNES games on an emulator (pretty sure the CPU is doing all the "work" actually).

It will be nice to have some good eye candy...I just hope it will deliver on the game play.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tx-jose*


in a 32 man online server on high settings???


32 man servers were easy. I could do that too.

The 64 man servers were the system killers.

My current system can play on a BC2 32 man server flawlessly. It scares me what's going to happen when you add another 32 players into the mix, increase map size, and crank up the graphics. My system is already stressed on BC2. BF3 is going to destroy my current setup.


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*


32 man servers were easy. I could do that too.

The 64 man servers were the system killers.

My current system can play on a BC2 32 man server flawlessly. It scares me what's going to happen when you add another 32 players into the mix, increase map size, and crank up the graphics. My system is already stressed on BC2. *BF3 is going to destroy my current setup*.


thats the point of BF3


----------



## Banzai?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*


32 man servers were easy. I could do that too.

The 64 man servers were the system killers.

My current system can play on a BC2 32 man server flawlessly. It scares me what's going to happen when you add another 32 players into the mix, increase map size, and crank up the graphics. My system is already stressed on BC2. BF3 is going to destroy my current setup.


Same, I'm sure the graphics card would handle it but I feel like the Athlons (Especially my Tri-core) could end-up struggling.


----------



## lightsout

Thanks rthats what I was thinking. 
Quote:



Originally Posted by *b.walker36*


1080p unless you played 720 in a window. Running things at lower resolutions than your monitor just looks terrible.



Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*


Notice, I had a Northwood Pentium 4 in a Dell Dimension 8300... not the best gaming setup. I needed all the extra memory I could get. Fortunately, the Core 2's had far superior memory controllers, and the Core 2 system was a fully customized build, so I could actually tweak and overclock to my heart's content.










That was purely down to the northbridge though, a P4 on a 965, P35, etc would perform just as well as a Core 2 Duo for memory intensive stuff.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tx-jose*


in a 32 man online server on high settings???


Yep, on Wake Island too.

Had some of the funnest fps action ever on that server.

Mind you, I was running a 1280x1024 screen I think.


----------



## Yvese

I think a good way to gauge performance in BF3 is to take your AVG fps in BC2 maxed, 32 players, now halve it due to double the players and better graphics.

That's just me atleast









Of course, I'm sure even on 'High' and not 'Ultra High' BF3 will still look amazing.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brutuz*


That was purely down to the northbridge though, a P4 on a 965, P35, etc would perform just as well as a Core 2 Duo for memory intensive stuff.


Let me rephrase that, because you are right. The memory controller was on the chipset, not the CPU.

The Core 2's made much better use of the available memory and bandwidth than the Northwood/Prescott Pentium 4's.


----------



## age_ruler1

I knew I should not have bought my violin -.- Now I need to save again por another 6950. Jeez, And I wanted to watercool my cpu. I guess that will have to wait.


----------



## age_ruler1

Anyone knows what are MW3 req. specs?

(Trolling)


----------



## pauly94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *age_ruler1;15014108*
> Anyone knows what are MW3 req. specs?
> 
> (Trolling)


radeon 9800 pro

(trolling)


----------



## RPXZ

BF3 - The heartbreaker.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *age_ruler1;15014108*
> Anyone knows what are MW3 req. specs?
> 
> (Trolling)


I bet I would do just fine with my 6600GT.


----------



## claymanhb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi;15009057*
> I max out BC2 but I put the 'level of detail' on medium for gameplay reasons lol.


What reason? just curious...

Looks like a should be able to play it on low on my lappy







makes me happy.


----------



## Oupavoc

beefy recommendation wow


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *age_ruler1;15014092*
> I knew I should not have bought my violin -.- Now I need to save again por another 6950. Jeez, And I wanted to watercool my cpu. I guess that will have to wait.


In all honesty dude, mastering that violin will give you more satisfaction over a longer period of time than even Battlefield~ and that's saying something. :3


----------



## golfergolfer

would an M14x run this game???


----------



## age_ruler1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15014434*
> In all honesty dude, mastering that violin will give you more satisfaction over a longer period of time than even Battlefield~ and that's saying something. :3


Yea, but its just like a hobby, I do master the piano tho and buying the violin was just something extra. Hahaha


----------



## dioxholster

A computer can play an instrument but it cant play a game as well as i do so im planning to master gaming. oh wait i suck.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *age_ruler1;15014529*
> Yea, but its just like a hobby, I do master the piano tho and buying the violin was just something extra. Hahaha


One day, you'll be in your sixties sitting on your balcony/porch during a clear morning~ and you'll spot your violin and be able to pick it up and play something soothing, and it'll be then that you'll realize how satisfying it was that you ever picked that up, while any computer tech you buy now or in the next few years will have become obsolete and worthless. x3~ Gaming is the hobby, music is a way of life. <3


----------



## criminal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr.X*


well time to see if my sli 470s are up to snuff.


Yep.

I think all will be good... or good enough.


----------



## iZZ

This game is the next crysis. It's gonna be so beast. I was never this excited for a video game


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


One day, you'll be in your sixties sitting on your balcony/porch during a clear morning~ and you'll spot your violin and be able to pick it up and play something soothing, and it'll be then that you'll realize how satisfying it was that you ever picked that up, while any computer tech you buy now or in the next few years will have become obsolete and worthless. x3~ Gaming is the hobby, music is a way of life. <3


Agreed. Music is timeless. Classical/Romantic era music from a couple hundred years ago is still used and studied today, while computers from 30 years ago aren't even given a second thought.

There's a reason why technology constantly changes, but art is truly timeless. As a holder of a degree in music education, I can tell you wholeheartedly that music shapes humanity more than any sort of technology does. Technology may make our lives easier or more interesting, but music describes us. Which one do you think will last longer?









If you want to know how this era will be remembered, go listen to some music by John Adams that has been written over the last 20-30 years. That's how our age will be remembered. Sorry, but Lady Gaga will only be remembered for her crazy outfits.

That being said, I'm still freaking out over Battlefield 3!


----------



## msremmert

System requirements...
Darn...


----------



## dioxholster

when the apocalpse happens knowing how to play music wont help you, but knowing how to play First person shooter, RTS and RPG will come handy when dealing with terrorists, aliens or orcs.


----------



## golfergolfer

So i guess that my desktop could run this (560ti oced) but i just got a alienware M14x and was wondering if the GT 555m would be able to run it as well??? what do u think???


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*


Let me rephrase that, because you are right. The memory controller was on the chipset, not the CPU.

The Core 2's made much better use of the available memory and bandwidth than the Northwood/Prescott Pentium 4's.


Mostly due to the higher FSB, 800Mhz RAM easily filled up the 800Mhz FSB of most of the P4s, whereas most of the C2Ds had a 1066Mhz FSB, giving a bit of extra overhead for faster access to other resources at the same time.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *age_ruler1*


Anyone knows what are MW3 req. specs?

(Trolling)


8088 @ 4.77Mhz
PC-DOS 2.0
20MB MFM HDD
640kB RAM

(Not trolling)









Quote:



Originally Posted by *dioxholster*


when the apocalpse happens knowing how to play music wont help you, but knowing how to play First person shooter, RTS and RPG will come handy when dealing with terrorists, aliens or orcs.


L4D is training I tells ya!


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*


So i guess that my desktop could run this (560ti oced) but i just got a alienware M14x and was wondering if the GT 555m would be able to run it as well??? what do u think???


That is well above the min spec. You will be fine on that laptop.

I remember back in my good old K6 days. I had a system that was under spec compared for all the modern games of the time, yet it still would always be able to play the games.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dioxholster*


when the apocalpse happens knowing how to play music wont help you, but knowing how to play First person shooter, RTS and RPG will come handy when dealing with terrorists, aliens or orcs.


Only if you can control yourself with a mouse and keyboard. Otherwise, I have a feeling that your future as a greasy spot on the bottom of their right boot is inevitable.

At least with music, you can play some slaughter music while they make you a greasy spot on the bottom of their right boot.


----------



## sacmo77

Will 1x580 3 gig and 1x580 1500 gig run the game at full settings with a 2560x1600 ?


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sacmo77*


Will 1x580 3 gig and 1x580 1500 gig run the game at full settings with a 2560x1600 ?


Well never had a hands on with a 1500gb gpu before. Travel 20 years in the future and ask?

Seriously though, you should be fine. I dont think your get 60fps+ but around 45-50. But the 3gb will only use 1.5gb if sli'd together.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sacmo77*


Will 1x580 3 gig and *1x580 1500 gig* run the game at full settings with a 2560x1600 ?


I'd be ok with a GTX 580 1.5TB card.


----------



## Xyxox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sacmo77*


Will 1x580 3 gig and 1x580 1500 gig run the game at full settings with a 2560x1600 ?


You do realize that if you SLI those two cards, the memory utilization is always the lower of the two. So given you have a 3GB card and a 1.5TB card (how much did that thing cost and who made it?), the lower of the two is 3GB, so you should be okay.

I'd be a little concerned at that resolution if you had, say, a 1.5GB card instead of a 1.5TB card.


----------



## eduardmc

I believe a GTX 580 SLI WILL NOT be able to maintain a steady 60fps at all time (1920x1080) and NO AA.

With such a big enviroment full of detail i believe there's no rig to get it above 60fps at all times. Metro map will be a piece of cake to run but a map enviroment like caspian will be hard on any rig. Smoke, explotions, lighting and particle effect will take a big hit which will cause a lot of frame drop.

Do not base your perfomance on Metro map. Also drivers will not be well optimize for the game and Frame rate will improve over the month.


----------



## CovertCover

I think you're all taking these recommendations way to seriously...I'm almost positive that when it comes out a single 580 will max it pretty easily


----------



## rocklobsta1109

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eduardmc*


I believe a GTX 580 SLI WILL NOT be able to maintain a steady 60fps at all time (1920x1080) and NO AA.

With such a big enviroment full of detail i believe there's no rig to get it above 60fps at all times. Metro map will be a piece of cake to run but a map enviroment like caspian will be hard on any rig. Smoke, explotions, lighting and particle effect will take a big hit which will cause a lot of frame drop.

Do not base your perfomance on Metro map. Also drivers will not be well optimize for the game and Frame rate will improve over the month.



Given that my single 580 can do 100ish FPS in BC2 maxxed with full 8xAA, I seriously doubt that 2 of them wouldn't be able to push 60 in BF3. I know frostbite 1.5 isn't the same as 2.0 but it shouldn't be that crazy. 2 580's should kill BF3. I think it's getting blow out of proportion right now.


----------



## -javier-

so will my rig be ok for this game? will i be able to pass 60fps?


----------



## rocklobsta1109

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-javier-*


so will my rig be ok for this game? will i be able to pass 60fps?


no you should upgrade


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CovertCover*


I think you're all taking these recommendations way to seriously...I'm almost positive that when it comes out a single 580 will max it pretty easily


I hope so..


----------



## Eduardv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eduardmc*


I believe a GTX 580 SLI WILL NOT be able to maintain a steady 60fps at all time (1920x1080) and NO AA.

With such a big enviroment full of detail i believe there's no rig to get it above 60fps at all times. Metro map will be a piece of cake to run but a map enviroment like caspian will be hard on any rig. Smoke, explotions, lighting and particle effect will take a big hit which will cause a lot of frame drop.

Do not base your perfomance on Metro map. Also drivers will not be well optimize for the game and Frame rate will improve over the month.


I tend to agree,i though the beta will have metro and capsian border maps?

+1


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rocklobsta1109*


Given that my single 580 can do 100ish FPS in BC2 maxxed with full 8xAA, I seriously doubt that 2 of them wouldn't be able to push 60 in BF3. I know frostbite 1.5 isn't the same as 2.0 but it shouldn't be that crazy. 2 580's should kill BF3. I think it's getting blow out of proportion right now.










Bad company 2 = console port direct x9
BF3 = New engine, first game to use it, directx 11, Most graphical game ever.

The game was run @ gamecom with a SLI gtx 580 1080p resolution and from what i heard it was running steady 40-60fps vsync ON maxout no AA.


----------



## -javier-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eduardmc*


Bad company 2 = console port direct x9
BF3 = New engine, first game to use it, directx 11, Most graphical game ever.

The game was run @ gamecom with a SLI gtx 580 1080p resolution and from what i heard it was running steady 40-60fps vsync ON maxout no AA.


then if SLI 580gtx can only run the game at 40-60fps then i feel sorry for the lesser cards, would they run it at 20-30fps or less?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-javier-*


then if SLI 580gtx can only run the game at 40-60fps then i feel sorry for the lesser cards, would they run it at 20-30fps or less?


Maybe?

In all honesty, I downgrade my game's options until it plays smooth as silk in multiplayer anyway. For single player, I can handle a slow down or two, because I want to be fully immersed into the game world. Multiplayer, I want my game to be fluid so while you're admiring crazy particle effects, my bullet is in your skull.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-javier-*


then if SLI 580gtx can only run the game at 40-60fps then i feel sorry for the lesser cards, would they run it at 20-30fps?


we are talking max out with every setting set to ultra except AA.

if you want smoother frame rate, switch a few options to high just like people did with the ubersample in the witcher 2.

My only concern is that we cannot base perfomance on anything since is a new engine writting from the ground up. If it was a game base for example unreal engine 3 (batman AC, max effect 3, bioshock 3 etc) even though it has not been release, we know it will play smooth on any rig cause there's a few games outhere base on such engine.


----------



## -javier-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaClownie*


Maybe?

In all honesty, I downgrade my game's options until it plays smooth as silk in multiplayer anyway. For single player, I can handle a slow down or two, because I want to be fully immersed into the game world. Multiplayer, I want my game to be fluid so while you're admiring crazy particle effects, my bullet is in your skull.










if thats the case ill look into TRI-SLI GTX580 then.


----------



## -javier-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eduardmc*


we are talking max out with every setting set to ultra except AA.

if you want smoother frame rate, switch a few options to high just like people did with the ubersample in the witcher.


i want to max out the game settings.


----------



## rocklobsta1109

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eduardmc*


Bad company 2 = console port direct x9
BF3 = New engine, first game to use it, directx 11, Most graphical game ever.

The game was run @ gamecom with a SLI gtx 580 1080p resolution and from what i heard it was running steady 40-60fps vsync ON maxout no AA.


I realize that it's a new game engine, but last time I checked BC2 did run DX11 as well. I just cant see a more than 60% reduction in FPS, but I guess we'll all find out come next week. I'm so pumped!!


----------



## adamwzl

hmm may have to play on one monitor now. Any good 27" out there that are 1920x1200 IPS or TN doesn't really matter. If i can find one that is a TN with at least that res would be great.


----------



## Da1Nonly

These requirements dont say which res...They dont say how many monitors. some one said, "You'll need 2 580's to max it out...." By maxing it out they could mean 3 30" monitors running at the highest res possible or it could even mean that this is with 3 3D monitors running at highest res possible. or 6 monitors for crying out loud. You guys need to take a chill pill. This will be just a little bit better then whatever engine battlefield bad company 2 used. So the requirements shouldnt be to far from bfbc2's requirements.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rocklobsta1109*


I realize that it's a new game engine, but last time I checked BC2 did run DX11 as well. I just cant see a more than 60% reduction in FPS, but I guess we'll all find out come next week. I'm so pumped!!










The game was not built on DX11 was only added to pc version which it did not do anything to the look of the game. The only thing you will notice is that the trees, plants etc has darker shadow but turning ON/OFF did not cause any noticeable graphical changes in the game. So it did not have DX11.

This is the first true game built from the ground up has a dx11 game, just like crysis was built has a dx10 game which it shows.


----------



## Amhro

will i be able to run it on low settings with at least 30-40 fps?
(im running bc2 @ medium with 2xAA at +- 75 fps)

and would it change if i play on 19" 1280x1024 display?


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro;15016028*
> will i be able to run it on low settings with at least 30-40 fps?
> (im running bc2 @ medium with 2xAA at +- 75 fps)
> 
> and would it change if i play on 19" 1280x1024 display?


I seriously doubt you won't be able to run it at its low-medium settings.


----------



## Abs.exe

Can't wait to spam smoke grenade so it lags people computers xD


----------



## InfamousLegend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abs.exe;15016272*
> Can't wait to spam smoke grenade so it lags people computers xD


Do it all you want, you'll lag before I will


----------



## doc2142

I really hope I can run it on high with 2x or 4x AA. I don't notice AA after 4x.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142;15016509*
> I really hope I can run it on high with 2x or 4x AA. I don't notice AA after 4x.


That is what i was hoping for so i really hope you can


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abs.exe;15016272*
> Can't wait to spam smoke grenade so it lags people computers xD


If you are planning on doing that on your sigrig then I think you will probably lag out before most people on OCN


----------



## tian105

finally i feel the pressure to oc my gtx 580...


----------



## Andr3az

I wonder if I can play it on low..








If only 29 september would come sooner.


----------



## alick

this is one of the reason i bought 6950







yeah!!


----------



## c0ld

Estimates on a GTX 570? High with 4X AA @(1680X1050)?


----------



## PhRe4k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0ld;15017582*
> Estimates on a GTX 570? High with 4X AA @(1680X1050)?


How about you just wait until the beta? It's not like anyone has a choice


----------



## c0ld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhRe4k;15017611*
> How about you just wait until the beta? It's not like anyone has a choice


Hahah I guess, was wondering if anyone that has alpha would chime in


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly;15015999*
> These requirements dont say which res...They dont say how many monitors. some one said, "You'll need 2 580's to max it out...." By maxing it out they could mean 3 30" monitors running at the highest res possible or it could even mean that this is with 3 3D monitors running at highest res possible. or 6 monitors for crying out loud. You guys need to take a chill pill. This will be just a little bit better then whatever engine battlefield bad company 2 used. So the requirements shouldnt be to far from bfbc2's requirements.


I'm sorry but if anyone ask me what does it take for a game on pc to be max out he meant all graphical setting max out. It is also obvious that the answer that would be giving is with the standard resolution 60-70% of people are using (1080p). The same resolution they are releasing the videos, same resolution monitor use in E3 with a single GTX 580, Same resolution monitor in gamecon using SLI GTX 580. Hardly anyone use 3 30"monitor and believe with those 3 monitor at such big resolution you will have problem running any modern game at a decent frame per second.

It is not about taking a chill pill. Its what the outcome might be with this game. This game is graphically better than metro 2033 (directx 11), metro does look beautifull but even with my rig (5ghz, SLI GTX 580) is impossible to maintain 60fps max out. In fact alot of area still deep BELOW 30FPS.


----------



## Liquidpain

Damn, I was praying at least a stable 60 fps.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liquidpain;15018276*
> Damn, I was praying at least a stable 60 fps.


It could happen. Hopefully Dice did not create a second version of the bad coded crysis engine which could not be play well in any modern rig. I'm hoping i'm wrong but why did they need to run SLI GTX580 in gamecon.


----------



## Liquidpain

You sure it was SLi? I swore it was a single.


----------



## MKHunt

Interesting, interesting. I fear it might be another horrifically inefficient engine; I hope my card can keep up/it gets optimized. If it's another Crysis then it will probably maintain its popularity, but not as a game.

I have little to no interest in maxing multiplayer which removes the tallest of the hurdles I suppose. You can't lower the difficulty of MP and take your time just admiring the graphics.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liquidpain;15018331*
> You sure it was SLi? I swore it was a single.


a quick google search

BF3Blog's GamesCom Battlefield 3 impressions
60
On August 20th, 2011 in Editorial
Our new writer, Dieter, got a chance to visit the Battlefield 3 booth at GamesCom in his home town Cologne, Germany. He played Battlefield 3 on two occasions, and he let us know of his impressions of the game. Without further ado:
Caspian Border map was detailed, lush, and just awesome to play in.
Flags are close together, felt about the same distance as the flags in Harvest Day from Bad Company 2. The rest of the map was very big.
The close proximity of the flags, coupled with a lot of players and vehicles resulted in some tense action between the flags, like a melting pot of vehicles, soldiers, explosions and gunfire.
Outside if the flag zones, there wasn't much action. But there is a lot of room for flanking, both on foot and in vehicles.
The game crashed once. My friend who played had it crash a lot more often.
Jets don't feel slow at all, feel about the same speed as in BF2. Jets aren't hard to control either - if you played BF2 and operated a jet with mouse and keyboard, BF3 is just as easy.
Controls and movement felt a lot like Battlefield 2, it definitely didn't feel like a "Bad Company 3″ game by any means.
The graphics are awesome, everything is detailed and crisp. The forest areas with a lot of trees and shadows looked just as good as Crysis. Water effects were the best I've ever seen.
Destruction is back and looked amazing, although you can't destroy everything (obviously).
*The PC system was powered by two Nvidia GTX 580 cards in SLI.*
Vehicles felt more responsive than in Bad Company 2.
Tanks are operated differently now, the MG isn't on secondary fire any longer, you have to use the "1″ and "2″ buttons to switch between main gun and MG.
You can spawn in vehicles now, e.g. you can spawn in a jet on the runway.
Weapons felt more realistic than Bad Company 2. They're less "violent", with less muzzle flash. They felt, sounded and handled realistically (BC2 weapons are almost cartoonish by comparison).
There were a lot of weapons available from the get to and there are a lot of customization options, even if the player I used was a level 1 Private. They might have added more guns just for this GamesCom preview.
The game just felt like a proper sequel to Battlefield 2. I played Bad Company 2 the night before, and BF3 is totally different. There's an atmosphere and feeling of war and combat that was in BF2 and something BC2 couldn't replicate.
It felt full of BF2 nostalgia when, as soon as I spawned, I could see and hear jets dog fighting in the sky above, see tanks blowing up far into the distance, see teammates running around me towards a flag&#8230; Just those 5 seconds made me feel what I felt when I played the BF2 demo for the first time in 2005. Just "wow".


----------



## paradox87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0ld;15017582*
> Estimates on a GTX 570? High with 4X AA @(1680X1050)?


Not sure how a single GTX 570 will run it but my system ran the Alpha fine with two GTX 570s in SLI.


----------



## SprayN'Pray

Worried about how my 5770 will run it at 1680x1050


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Hope my I5 and 550sli works out at Ultra max at 1080


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

the 550 is a lower end card it will def not play at ultra


----------



## Diminished

Just got my 560ti , and i think its going to do just fine in bf3


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

ill be happy with my 6850 @ 720p

the 560 is actually lower then a 460 you would have to ask others about it because i have no clue how it would run


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> @ChristinaCoffin so would 2xHD6970 run it on ultra?
> 
> @ChristinaCoffin Christina Ann Coffin
> @_Rituel you can run it on 'high' mixed w/ some ultra settings on a single card, it depends on resolution+other settings.


http://twitter.com/#!/ChristinaCoffin/status/116147224160911360

This statement is coming Frostbite Engine Coder, Who i believe was on a bash and slash show talking about SLI and Crossfire. That statement makes me feel a little better. Thought i share. I feel like repi just been giving the run around.


----------



## Eduardv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams;15019247*
> http://twitter.com/#!/ChristinaCoffin/status/116147224160911360
> 
> This statement is coming Frostbite Engine Coder, Who i believe was on a bash and slash show talking about SLI and Crossfire. That statement makes me feel a little better. Thought i share. I feel like repi just been giving the run around.


Now i feel better









I think i might be able to feel some of the maximum settings


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eduardv;15019303*
> Now i feel better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think i might be able to feel some of the maximum settings


I went ahead and ask her how she feels about 6990 and gtx 590 at 1080p, also ask her how well fxaa works. I actually like FXAA, I doesn't look blurry to me.


----------



## ArtistDeAlec

guess it's finally time to buy that gtx 580 I have been wanting.


----------



## CrAYoN_EaTeR

Hope my system holds up did fine in the Alpha but that's not saying much and i don't plan on upgrading for a little while


----------



## Spct

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrAYoN_EaTeR;15019388*
> Hope my system holds up did fine in the Alpha but that's not saying much and i don't plan on upgrading for a little while


Your fine


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iXVappzz649Xi;15019023*
> the 550 is a lower end card it will def not play at ultra


But its 2 in SLI, which is as good if not better then a 6970

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/3936/palit_geforce_gtx_550_ti_1gb_sonic_video_card_in_sli_review/index1.html


----------



## redsunx

GUYS, you don't need all of which they said to max this game out. They're saying that so you have a constant 60+ FPS with full AA and res. 100 bucks says after I upgrade my CPU my 4870 can max it out with no aa at my 1333x768 res.


----------



## kingkoopa95

anyone know how my system will put up? i hope i can do borderline low-mid...which honestly probably won't even be that bad


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redsunx;15019832*
> GUYS, you don't need all of which they said to max this game out. They're saying that so you have a constant 60+ FPS with full AA and res. 100 bucks says after I upgrade my CPU my 4870 can max it out with no aa at my 1333x768 res.


I'm pretty sure nearly anything could max it out at that res.


----------



## Liquidpain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redsunx*


GUYS, you don't need all of which they said to max this game out. They're saying that so you have a constant 60+ FPS with full AA and res. 100 bucks says after I upgrade my CPU my 4870 can max it out with no aa at my 1333x768 res.


I would not call that max.








"Oh wait, Not sure if serious."


----------



## nugget toes

20GB is pretty hefty... oh well on the SSD it goes


----------



## Gillos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redsunx*


GUYS, you don't need all of which they said to max this game out. They're saying that so you have a constant 60+ FPS with full AA and res. 100 bucks says after I upgrade my CPU my 4870 can max it out with no aa at my 1333x768 res.










"The alpha was not the final code - maxing out the alpha means nothing."








"We don't have any benchmarks for the final graphics code, and we won't until beta starts. So please, be quiet until you know something..."

.


----------



## dklimitless

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redsunx*


GUYS, you don't need all of which they said to max this game out. They're saying that so you have a constant 60+ FPS with full AA and res. 100 bucks says after I upgrade my CPU my 4870 can max it out with no aa at my 1333x768 res.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brutuz*


I'm pretty sure nearly anything could max it out at that res.


What he said.

Dude, at that rez and for a game as (potentially) well optimized as BF3, your only problem *might* be the 512MB vram that you have. Also, max is very very relative. Also, if you define 'max' as the best (noticeable) IQ the game as to offer, then you can't max it cos you will be lacking in the DX11 department.


----------



## redsunx

Wow...I get flamed for saying a 4870 can run at max settings? What's up everyone's ass? I can only max it out so far. My monitor is also only a 720p tv so um...yeah ill max it out. To MY capabilities. Sorry if that upsets you...?


----------



## ChosenLord

Lol, I think most people with mid-high dx10 gpus, ati 48xx and nv 260+ will not have a great problem getting good fps and decent quality as it will be in dx10

Only when you introduce dx11 the gap gets bigger, so those with low-mid dx11 cards - ati 57xx/67xx and nv 465/560 (non ti) will be the least happy,

If anyone starts getting shoddy fps then switch up to dx10 for some performance games, also 64 players is gonna **** all our **** up!!


----------



## Eduardv

I don't like to play any game under 1080p resolution,it looks like crap,there is nothing worthy about maxing out the game under 1080p

*In my books of course







*

An,the code designer of the Forstbite 2 Engine,told in twitter,than exisiting Single GTX 580 owners should be able to play in high with some settings at " ultra", we can also expect some driver optimization afterwards from NVIDIA that will give us a little push to add something else.


----------



## Zastugueen

Hopefully this game will run smoothly. I got my 560 Ti back from a long RMA, and it runs metro at 15-30FPS maxed out. It doesn't loook that great either, in fact, Crysis 2 looks better with Blackfire's mod 2 + DX11. Anyway, I don't mind lowering some settings for BF3. I'll most likely switch to my HDTV if I want some bigscreen action. 
720p Fixes everything!







but 1080p would be a nicer res.

On a side note: 
I got 30-40 more FPS on BC2 with DX 10. 
I think I'll do some visual comparisons to see if there's a big difference or not


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eduardv*


I don't like to play any game under 1080p resolution,it looks like crap,there is nothing worthy about maxing out the game under 1080p

*In my books of course







*

An,the code designer of the Forstbite 2 Engine,told in twitter,than exisiting Single GTX 580 owners should be able to play in high with some settings at " ultra", we can also expect some driver optimization afterwards from NVIDIA that will give us a little push to add something else.


That makes me happy. I'll try and roll high with slight AA. Since i believe my sli is slightly faster than a single 580.


----------



## ToxicAdam




----------



## Sazar

I'm going to laugh when this comes out and it's no where near the minimum or recommended req's you see here.
I bet i can play it on low-med settings.


----------



## Mad Pistol

I don't know why you guys are so upset over the minimum/recommended requirements. It was bound to happen eventually.

Look at it this way.

Low will look very good
Medium will look very very good
High will look amazing
Ultra will look epic
Maximum settings (Full AA, Full AF) will look pretty close to reality.

This is the best game to come out in years (graphics wise). I would celebrate the fact that our systems are going to take a beating. It means we have something to look forward to in the future when we get newer hardware.

Can it run BF3?


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

Mad,

Your right i mean it will beat up most of the peoples systems that are on a budget. yea i would love 2 580s but if i play it on low med with a 6870 i will be really happy or it i get the non ti because i cant afford the extra 40-50 i will be happy with that to. I usually turn my settings down alittle even if i can run it at full blast because i want to make sure i get no hiccups.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Exactly. I'm more worried about my processor (even though it is still a decent quad core) than I am about my GPU. If my CPU can run the game at 60 FPS average with my GPU on medium settings, I'm set. If, however, my CPU can only run the game at 30 FPS average and I can't get over that hump no matter what I set the settings at, that's when I've got a problem. As it stands, BC2 already uses roughly 80% of my CPU power. I know that BF3 is going to use more, and that's what concerns me. If I can get smooth gameplay, I'll be happy. In order to do that, your CPU has to be up to the task.

I'm all for the guys that have a 2600K @ 5Ghz and GTX 580 SLI setup, but I don't have the luxury of doing a complete rebuild right now. My only luxury is that I can put BF3 on my SSD, load it up, and hope that my 965BE @ 4Ghz runs well on 64-man maps.

If it doesn't, it's going to be a throwback to the days of BF2 again, and I do not want to have to deal with that feeling again. I was obsessed with upgrading my hardware for over a year to the point that I spent over $2k on a brand new custom built system. I never want to spend that much on a brand new build again until I have the cash to throw around. I simply do not have the funds to be "obsessed" over a brand new build because *1 GAME* doesn't run well.


----------



## ChosenLord

I think dice would be pretty stupid to expect high end requirements on the pc, I think 99% of people with recent gem CPU/gpu combos will be fine if you have a low end lga775/ ati equiv or earlier you may be disappointed, I expect with sli 285s to run at 1200p med to high some aa. I dont think its unreasonable...


----------



## claymanhb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*


Exactly. I'm more worried about my processor (even though it is still a decent quad core) than I am about my GPU. If my CPU can run the game at 60 FPS average with my GPU on medium settings, I'm set. If, however, my CPU can only run the game at 30 FPS average and I can't get over that hump no matter what I set the settings at, that's when I've got a problem. As it stands, BC2 already uses roughly 80% of my CPU power. I know that BF3 is going to use more, and that's what concerns me. If I can get smooth gameplay, I'll be happy. In order to do that, your CPU has to be up to the task.

I'm all for the guys that have a 2600K @ 5Ghz and GTX 580 SLI setup, but I don't have the luxury of doing a complete rebuild right now. My only luxury is that I can put BF3 on my SSD, load it up, and hope that my 965BE @ 4Ghz runs well on 64-man maps.

If it doesn't, it's going to be a throwback to the days of BF2 again, and I do not want to have to deal with that feeling again. I was obsessed with upgrading my hardware for over a year to the point that I spent over $2k on a brand new custom built system. I never want to spend that much on a brand new build again until I have the cash to throw around. I simply do not have the funds to be "obsessed" over a brand new build because *1 GAME* doesn't run well.



I was in the same boat with bf2. I think your 965 should be fine.


----------



## Drakenxile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ASSSETS*


Wow, RECOMMENDED. Don't remember games with top-line recommended hardware. I hope it will looks great!


you must not have seen Final Fantasy XIV recommended specs

these are it

Operating SystemWindows 7 32-bit / 64-bit *
ProcessorIntelÂ® Coreâ„¢ i7 (2.66 GHz) or faster
Memory4 GB or more
StorageInstall: 15 GB or more
Download: 6 GB or more
VideoNVIDIAÂ® GeForceÂ® GTX 460 with 768 MB VRAM or equivalent
SoundDirectSoundÂ® compatible sound card (DirectXÂ® 9.0c or higher)
InternetBroadband Internet connection
Resolution1280 x 720 or higher; 32-bit
DirectXÂ®DirectXÂ® 9.0c
ControlsMouse, Keyboard, Gamepad


----------



## tomsteel1

yeah, like every 5 years some super stunning game comes out which sets the benchmark for hardware and other games, just like Crysis 1 did, and now its BF3


----------



## Drakenxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomsteel1;15026063*
> yeah, like every 5 years some super stunning game comes out which sets the benchmark for hardware and other games, just like Crysis 1 did, and now its BF3


like i keep telling people recommended specs for FFXIV have been that high and the game was released a year ago

specs are in post a lil higher


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Looks sexy !


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol;15025414*
> Exactly. I'm more worried about my processor (even though it is still a decent quad core) than I am about my GPU. If my CPU can run the game at 60 FPS average with my GPU on medium settings, I'm set. If, however, my CPU can only run the game at 30 FPS average and I can't get over that hump no matter what I set the settings at, that's when I've got a problem. As it stands, BC2 already uses roughly 80% of my CPU power. I know that BF3 is going to use more, and that's what concerns me. If I can get smooth gameplay, I'll be happy. In order to do that, your CPU has to be up to the task.
> 
> I'm all for the guys that have a 2600K @ 5Ghz and GTX 580 SLI setup, but I don't have the luxury of doing a complete rebuild right now. My only luxury is that I can put BF3 on my SSD, load it up, and hope that my 965BE @ 4Ghz runs well on 64-man maps.
> 
> If it doesn't, it's going to be a throwback to the days of BF2 again, and I do not want to have to deal with that feeling again. I was obsessed with upgrading my hardware for over a year to the point that I spent over $2k on a brand new custom built system. I never want to spend that much on a brand new build again until I have the cash to throw around. I simply do not have the funds to be "obsessed" over a brand new build because *1 GAME* doesn't run well.


Also people are worried here and asking about there specs because they really like the looks of the game. People need to relax and stop getting on people who are asking. The beta will soon be here. Either it will be destroying peoples dreams of playing this game or they will be satisfied

I will try the game and if im happy i will get it for the pc if i am not i will just switch it over to the xbox 360 and just deal with it. I refuse to go out and buy higher then a 6870 that is oc and or crossfire them. I dont see the reason to when this is only 1 game. If all my games played like crap and i needed a 560ti or 6970 then i would do it. But i dont see the reason to upgrade to a 250-300 card for 1 60$ game

just my opinion


----------



## tango bango

Those are pretty high specs.And no XP support. This may kill the game for many players.


----------



## adamwzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iXVappzz649Xi;15026643*
> Also people are worried here and asking about there specs because they really like the looks of the game. People need to relax and stop getting on people who are asking. The beta will soon be here. Either it will be destroying peoples dreams of playing this game or they will be satisfied
> 
> I will try the game and if im happy i will get it for the pc if i am not i will just switch it over to the xbox 360 and just deal with it. I refuse to go out and buy higher then a 6870 that is oc and or crossfire them. I dont see the reason to when this is only 1 game. If all my games played like crap and i needed a 560ti or 6970 then i would do it. But i dont see the reason to upgrade to a 250-300 card for 1 60$ game
> 
> just my opinion


I see your point. But most people get that "high" when upgrading, hence it will never stop. I've done it before, playing a game and not enjoying its performance and need to upgrade to get that level I want. Even though all my other games played fine.

Though it was more like this "zomgggg I can't hit 60fps in PedoWars, ***mate, nooooo... damn sluggish computer youz are worthlessss fffuuuuuuuuuuuuu. Me must upgradez NEOWW!" then I upgrade and I'm like "yessssss WINNING"

But in all honestly, even BF3 on all low for pc should run better than the xbox. So "dont joinz the darkk side, k?"


----------



## y2kcamaross

Im actually hoping it smashes my 560 ti's, the last thing I really need to upgrade is my case, which is already ordered! motherboard, and video cards!


----------



## brandon6199

Would you guys consider a EVGA GTX 480 overclocked to 865 mhz on the core roughly equivalent to a stock GTX 580?

I'm debating whether or not to spend a few hundred more bucks to get a better GPU setup, or possibly buying another GTX 480 for SLI to run this game at ultra settings at 1080p...


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199;15027275*
> Would you guys consider a EVGA GTX 480 overclocked to 865 mhz on the core roughly equivalent to a stock GTX 580?
> 
> I'm debating whether or not to spend a few hundred more bucks to get a better GPU setup, or possibly buying another GTX 480 for SLI to run this game at ultra settings at 1080p...


definitely.


----------



## G woodlogger

For financial advice we need to know how much money you have.


----------



## kora04

Let's see how it preforms. BC2 said the same thing and ran like crap on my comp, soo we'll see.


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atennisplayah;14999992*
> 5870 should med-crush this!


Should max it as long as the CPU helps


----------



## pale_neon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brandon6199*


Would you guys consider a EVGA GTX 480 overclocked to 865 mhz on the core roughly equivalent to a stock GTX 580?

I'm debating whether or not to spend a few hundred more bucks to get a better GPU setup, or possibly buying another GTX 480 for SLI to run this game at ultra settings at 1080p...


could buy another used 480 for not too much $ and sli them. won't double your performance but will def be able to tell the difference.


----------



## jellis142

Grab a second GTX 480







Same VRAM as a 580, and not far behind a 580 itself. The only things you have to ask yourself is if you can handle the heat and power consumption of two. Other than that, it's not a bad decision at all.


----------



## Inverse

I'm worried, a tiny bit about my GTX 295. I destroy BC2. Easily get 120fps+ on this game. Still, not sure if it's going to do well. I have a feeling I will~ thanks to the 2500k, but wondering what your take is on it.


----------



## jellis142

If you don't run out of VRAM, it will handle it just fine







I guess it's good the 295 isn't DX11, would have just been more stress.


----------



## [email protected]

So it's true. Dice said 2 gtx 580's in Sli will make the game ULTRA settings. Oh man..

http://www.overclock.net/video-game-...will-need.html


----------



## jellis142

The DICE representative fails to understand the concept of enthusiast overclocking.


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

The only thing im glad about is that everyone with all different types of setups will be able to test the game and report back what kinda settings they used on there 5770,460 and other ati and nvidia graphic cards so we will know if we have to upgrade or not. At least we are not totally in the dark here.


----------



## Lhotse

The game is extremely scale-able, 1x 580 and your 6970 will play the game and it will still look AMAZING you only need to to run Ultra with AA at full. If you just turn down AA you will save most any computer from doom.


----------



## doc2142

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhotse*


The game is extremely scale-able, 1x 580 and your 6970 will play the game and it will still look AMAZING you only need to to run Ultra with AA at full. If you just turn down AA you will save most any computer from doom.


At 1080p anything above 4x is just useless imo.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doc2142*


At 1080p anything above 4x is just useless imo.


What if you are playing at 1080p on a 4k monitor?


----------



## doc2142

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


What if you are playing at 1080p on a 4k monitor?


I should have said one monitor which is what most of us run.


----------



## andrews2547

Ah fair enough







BTW in case you didn't know a 4k monitor is 1 monitor just at a resolution of 4096 x 2160


----------



## doc2142

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


Ah fair enough







BTW in case you didn't know a 4k monitor is 1 monitor just at a resolution of 4096 x 2160


I didn't know that I thought res was related directly with size of monitor.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doc2142*


At 1080p anything above 4x is just useless imo.


I never needed anything above 4xAA in BC2 either @ 1200p.
With FXAA/MLAA, performance will be even better.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doc2142*


I didn't know that I thought res was related directly with size of monitor.


The res is independent of the monitor size in general.
A 27" can have 1920x1080 or 2560x1400 resolution.


----------



## 8-Ball

Weren't the Alpha graphic pretty good to begin with? 
And people weren't even having issues running it..


----------



## dklimitless

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8-Ball*


Weren't the Alpha graphic pretty good to begin with? 
And people weren't even having issues running it..


lol, for the umpteenth time: The Alpha version is in no way representative of the graphical quality of the final product. In the Alpha, testers are stuck with just about the lowest settings of the game with advanced settings enabled. Eg, the lack of DX Tessellation, etc.

The closest we can get to the scaling/performance of the final release will be when the beta is released. Even with that, there is theoretically a little wiggle room for the developers to make final changes.


----------



## charlie97

Goddamn it.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dklimitless*


lol, for the umpteenth time: The Alpha version is in no way representative of the graphical quality of the final product. In the Alpha, testers are stuck with just about the lowest settings of the game with advanced settings enabled. Eg, the lack of DX Tessellation, etc.

The closest we can get to the scaling/performance of the final release will be when the beta is released. Even with that, there is theoretically a little wiggle room for the developers to make final changes.


THIS.. is true.

Beta will have more features so you can know what your video card is really able to run. Anyone could easily run the alpha cuz nothing special and stressful was added at that time.


----------



## DEEBS808

I feel an upgrade is coming soon for me or possibly going sli.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

The first page should have a disclaimer that says:

"Who knows if you need to upgrade. No body has played the beta, therefor no one can give you a correct answer.

Upgrade your system if you are running a single core CPU, you are running DDR Ram, you have a GPU that has no chance of playing BC2, you don't even have a dedicated GPU, you don't have a computer, or you are nowhere near the minimum specs required.

Other than that, don't upgrade until you have played the beta. Don't ask any one if you should upgrade or double up on card, because that can't give you a 100% correct answer."


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Biscuits_N_Gravy*


The first page should have a disclaimer that says:

"Who knows if you need to upgrade. No body *outside DICE* has played the beta, therefor no one can *will* give you a correct answer.

Upgrade your system if you are running a single core CPU, you are running DDR Ram, you have a GPU that has no chance of playing BC2, you don't even have a dedicated GPU, you don't have a computer, or you are nowhere near the minimum specs required.

Other than that, don't upgrade until you have played the beta. Don't ask any one if you should upgrade or double up on card, because that can't give you a 100% correct answer."


Fixed


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


Fixed










That is true.

But, it still stands that no one HERE can or will give a 100% answer.

That will all change in a few days anyways.


----------



## [email protected]

But i have played the alpha and graphics are fine and nothing much was added at that time. Beta will have dx11 and more which is why we may get different performances. Besides have you ran "can i run it" system? The game does REQUIRE gtx 580 to have recommended settings otherwise if those who refuse to or cannot afford an upgrade have to deal with Minimum system requirements instead of RECOMMENDED specs.

I am so glad i'm saving money from the last few months, now i have a good reason to finally reach the status of owning a GTX 580. I'm so getting one soon. Been wanting to go Sandy Bridge too but that has to wait til the holidays.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8-Ball*


Weren't the Alpha graphic pretty good to begin with? 
And people weren't even having issues running it..


That's because it's a alpha!! Have you even beta test before? When you play a alpha game, it means the game is unfinished, textures and effects and perhaps no dx11 also which is why you could play it just fine. I could play it Ultra and i bet in beta you'll totally see the difference! They are adding MORE stuff to it.


----------



## xion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*


The res is independent of the monitor size in general.
A 27" can have 1920x1080 or 2560x1400 resolution.


True, I run 1920x1200 res ona 27.5 inch.


----------



## xion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


I'm worried, a tiny bit about my GTX 295. I destroy BC2. Easily get 120fps+ on this game. Still, not sure if it's going to do well. I have a feeling I will~ thanks to the 2500k, but wondering what your take is on it.


I wouldn't be TOO worried, pretty sure a gtx 295 = 5870, which 5870 = what, like a 6950?

You just won't be able to run in DX11, obviously. Turn down the AA also, most of the time its not noticeable at higher resolutions anyways.


----------



## dklimitless

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


But i have played the alpha and graphics are fine and nothing much was added at that time. Beta will have dx11 and more which is why we may get different performances. Besides have you ran "can i run it" system? The game does *REQUIRE gtx 580* to have recommended settings otherwise if those who refuse to or cannot afford an upgrade have to deal with *Minimum system requirements* instead of *RECOMMENDED specs*.

I am so glad i'm saving money from the last few months, now i have a good reason to finally reach the status of owning a GTX 580. I'm so getting one soon. Been wanting to go Sandy Bridge too but that has to wait til the holidays.


*Minimum System Requirements*
OS: WINDOWS VISTA (SERVICE PACK 2) 32-BIT
PROCESSOR: 2 GHZ DUAL CORE (CORE 2 DUO 2.4 GHZ OR ATHLON X2 2.7 GHZ)
MEMORY: 2 GB
HARD DRIVE: 20 GB
*GRAPHICS CARD (AMD): DIRECTX 10.1 COMPATIBLE WITH 512 MB RAM (ATI RADEON 3000, 4000, 5000 OR 6000 SERIES, WITH ATI RADEON 3870 OR HIGHER PERFORMANCE)
GRAPHICS CARD (NVIDIA): DIRECTX 10.0 COMPATIBLE WITH 512 MB RAM (NVIDIA GEFORCE 8, 9, 200, 300, 400 OR 500 SERIES WITH NVIDIA GEFORCE 8800 GT OR HIGHER PERFORMANCE)*
SOUND CARD: DIRECTX COMPATIBLE
KEYBOARD AND MOUSE
DVD ROM DRIVE

*Recommended System Requirements*
OS: WINDOWS 7 64-BIT
PROCESSOR: QUAD-CORE CPU
MEMORY: 4 GB
HARD DRIVE: 20 GB
*GRAPHICS CARD: DIRECTX 11 COMPATIBLE WITH 1024 MB RAM (NVIDIA GEFORCE GTX 560 OR ATI RADEON 6950)*
SOUND CARD: DIRECTX COMPATIBLE
KEYBOARD AND MOUSE
DVD ROM DRIVE

I think we should trust the BF3 site much, much more than we trust "canyourunit"







.
Remember that the devs are only saying that you need GTX580's for max eyecandy. However, their language is WAY too vague for them to be taken too seriously. Max could either mean 8xAA, max AF @1080p or they could be saying Surround, 3D and 32x AA. I would hesitate with the GTX580 purchase at this point and wait for the beta (or better yet, the final game). I honestly don't think anything above a 6870/GTX460 will suffer much in the eyecandy department assuming they properly use DX11 [more performance @lesser cost and not unnecessary tessellation (read: Crysis 2) ]

Until we get the beta in the next 4 days, here is to patiently awaiting the dawn of one of the best shooters/best looking games of our time!


----------



## FLCLimax

FYI, recommended Nvidia card has been updated to GTX 570.

http://store.origin.com/store/ea/html/pbPage.battlefield3_US_LE/OMNITURE/sourceid=EASTORE_PaidSearch_DR_battlefield_3_

Nvidia advises GTX 570 for high @ 1920x1080

http://stagegeforce.geforce.com/GamesandApps/games/battlefield-3/GPUAnalyzer

GTX 560 = high quality 1680*1050

GTX 570 = high quality 1920*1080

GTX 580 = ultra quality 1980*1080


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax;15056126*
> FYI, recommended Nvidia card has been updated to GTX 570.
> 
> http://store.origin.com/store/ea/html/pbPage.battlefield3_US_LE/OMNITURE/sourceid=EASTORE_PaidSearch_DR_battlefield_3_
> 
> Nvidia advises GTX 570 for high @ 1920x1080
> 
> http://stagegeforce.geforce.com/GamesandApps/games/battlefield-3/GPUAnalyzer
> 
> GTX 560 = high quality 1680*1050
> 
> GTX 570 = high quality 1920*1080
> 
> GTX 580 = ultra quality 1980*1080


Wow that's good news for a lot of people.


----------



## dklimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax;15056126*
> FYI, recommended Nvidia card has been updated to GTX 570.
> 
> http://store.origin.com/store/ea/html/pbPage.battlefield3_US_LE/OMNITURE/sourceid=EASTORE_PaidSearch_DR_battlefield_3_
> 
> Nvidia advises GTX 570 for high @ 1920x1080
> 
> http://stagegeforce.geforce.com/GamesandApps/games/battlefield-3/GPUAnalyzer
> 
> GTX 560 = high quality 1680*1050
> 
> GTX 570 = high quality 1920*1080
> 
> GTX 580 = ultra quality 1980*1080


mmm, that makes me shudder a bit more lol. OP should be updated with this asap. Makes more sense than putting a GTX560 and HD6950 in the same class.

I still have a few reservations about AMD's DX performance in this title though, considering what Crysis 2 yielded. While it remains true that C2 was a sub optimal use of DX11, it still showed that under extreme conditions, Nvidia pulls ahead in the tessellation department (though this is debatable). Assuming BF3 pushes tessellation as far as C2 did (even if used optimally, i am referring to the sheer dose of it), we might see some oddities here and there. Anyways, this is still speculation until beta/retail shows up. *pumped*


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dklimitless;15056073*
> *Minimum System Requirements*
> OS: WINDOWS VISTA (SERVICE PACK 2) 32-BIT
> PROCESSOR: 2 GHZ DUAL CORE (CORE 2 DUO 2.4 GHZ OR ATHLON X2 2.7 GHZ)
> MEMORY: 2 GB
> HARD DRIVE: 20 GB
> *GRAPHICS CARD (AMD): DIRECTX 10.1 COMPATIBLE WITH 512 MB RAM (ATI RADEON 3000, 4000, 5000 OR 6000 SERIES, WITH ATI RADEON 3870 OR HIGHER PERFORMANCE)
> GRAPHICS CARD (NVIDIA): DIRECTX 10.0 COMPATIBLE WITH 512 MB RAM (NVIDIA GEFORCE 8, 9, 200, 300, 400 OR 500 SERIES WITH NVIDIA GEFORCE 8800 GT OR HIGHER PERFORMANCE)*
> SOUND CARD: DIRECTX COMPATIBLE
> KEYBOARD AND MOUSE
> DVD ROM DRIVE
> 
> *Recommended System Requirements*
> OS: WINDOWS 7 64-BIT
> PROCESSOR: QUAD-CORE CPU
> MEMORY: 4 GB
> HARD DRIVE: 20 GB
> *GRAPHICS CARD: DIRECTX 11 COMPATIBLE WITH 1024 MB RAM (NVIDIA GEFORCE GTX 560 OR ATI RADEON 6950)*
> SOUND CARD: DIRECTX COMPATIBLE
> KEYBOARD AND MOUSE
> DVD ROM DRIVE
> 
> I think we should trust the BF3 site much, much more than we trust "canyourunit"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Remember that the devs are only saying that you need GTX580's for max eyecandy. However, their language is WAY too vague for them to be taken too seriously. Max could either mean 8xAA, max AF @1080p or they could be saying Surround, 3D and 32x AA. I would hesitate with the GTX580 purchase at this point and wait for the beta (or better yet, the final game). I honestly don't think anything above a 6870/GTX460 will suffer much in the eyecandy department assuming they properly use DX11 [more performance @lesser cost and not unnecessary tessellation (read: Crysis 2) ]
> 
> Until we get the beta in the next 4 days, here is to patiently awaiting the dawn of one of the best shooters/best looking games of our time!


That doesn't matter to me though and i already know about Crysis 2 and been around Crysis 1 for years but back to the moot point, i had too plans to get a new monitor later down the road anyways cuz i had this one for three years and warranty is out on this merchandise and i wanna go for a bigger 1080p cuz i never had one. Likewise the reason to go gtx 580.

It's nice to know what i can plan ahead.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax;15056126*
> FYI, recommended Nvidia card has been updated to GTX 570.
> 
> http://store.origin.com/store/ea/html/pbPage.battlefield3_US_LE/OMNITURE/sourceid=EASTORE_PaidSearch_DR_battlefield_3_
> 
> Nvidia advises GTX 570 for high @ 1920x1080
> 
> http://stagegeforce.geforce.com/GamesandApps/games/battlefield-3/GPUAnalyzer
> 
> GTX 560 = high quality 1680*1050
> 
> GTX 570 = high quality 1920*1080
> 
> GTX 580 = ultra quality 1980*1080


That's actually a nice find. How do they know this? Did they test this too? Since Microsoft works with Nvidia also?

560 runs good at 1680x1050? Interesting when i had plans for 1080p lol.

Still would love to max it







Yes i wanna have something new. Had this monitor for three years and well.. i think 1 year or two i cannot remember on my gtx 460. Besides Nvidia stopped making Superclocked 768mb


----------



## Citra

It's upgrade time!


----------



## Hawk777th

Will be interesting to see how well the beta runs.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

The Nvidia site says my 5770 crossfire meets the recommended requirements. Guess I'm good for an optimal experience.









I still say we won't know until the beta comes out.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15057130*
> Will be interesting to see how well the beta runs.


Indeed.
I'm not worried about my 460 being able to run this game at all.
In-game I don't notice the difference between AA/AF being cranked up or at 1x or 32x so I don't see the need to drop a ton on a 580 for one game.

Then again this is OCN, where E-peen means everything.


----------



## olliiee

Not sure if thats all that reliable. Johan Andersson said 2x 580's are needed to max it at ultra but that is likely with mega AA.

I'm looking forward to his blog post that is supposed to contain a breakdown of the performance each card should be able to achieve.


----------



## InfamousLegend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax;15056126*
> FYI, recommended Nvidia card has been updated to GTX 570.
> 
> http://store.origin.com/store/ea/html/pbPage.battlefield3_US_LE/OMNITURE/sourceid=EASTORE_PaidSearch_DR_battlefield_3_
> 
> Nvidia advises GTX 570 for high @ 1920x1080
> 
> http://stagegeforce.geforce.com/GamesandApps/games/battlefield-3/GPUAnalyzer
> 
> GTX 560 = high quality 1680*1050
> 
> GTX 570 = high quality 1920*1080
> 
> GTX 580 = ultra quality 1980*1080


I have a feeling I'll be able to play on Ultra even with my GTX 570 considering a 570 can overclock to a 580, even slightly past it, and I'm running a 1280x1024 monitor. I just hope I right.


----------



## Shadowness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfamousLegend;15057345*
> I have a feeling I'll be able to play on Ultra even with my GTX 570 considering a 570 can overclock to a 580, even slightly past it, and I'm running a 1280x1024 monitor. I just hope I right.


Any source where can i read more about GTX570 OCing to GTX580 ?


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowness;15057390*
> Any source where can i read more about GTX570 OCing to GTX580 ?


I believe he is referring to the clock frequencies, which doesn't necessarily mean it will surpass the GTX 580 in overall performance..


----------



## InfamousLegend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199;15057519*
> I believe he is referring to the *stock* clock frequencies, which doesn't necessarily mean it will surpass the GTX 580 in overall performance..


Correct!


----------



## dafour

Your PC's NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 does not meet the game's recommended requirements.
The recommended GPU for Battlefield 3 is a GeForce GTX 560 or higher.

At 830 core its about a 560 right?


----------



## raizooor3

*yawn* activision


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dafour;15057576*
> Your PC's NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 does not meet the game's recommended requirements.
> The recommended GPU for Battlefield 3 is a GeForce GTX 560 or higher.
> 
> At 830 core its about a 560 right?


Marketing is wonderful isn't it? Now get a GTX 560 so you can really play the game









Seems like I'll be fine for this game. Ever since Crysis 2 w/ DX11 and high res textures and Witcher 2 w/ ubersampling, no game really strained my GPUs that much.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;15057157*
> Then again this is OCN, where E-peen means everything.


That's how I feel about a lot of the BF3 threads.


----------



## Sharang

recommended is 560 or a 6950? im confused, isn't a 6950 more powerful than a 560ti, im not too good with GPUs but i suspect a 560 is around the capabilities of a 6870


----------



## Cmdr.Shephard

This game can't scare my pc at all


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmdr.Shephard;15058209*
> This game can't scare my pc at all


your pc is scared of me tho.


----------



## ChicknWafflZ

Damn, looks like my motherboard won't be ready in time. Came with a goofy PCI-Express slot. Had to RMA. UPS will ship it out Monday and I'll be listening to my friends talk about BF3 Beta all week until I get my board back. Add a couple days for me to install all my programs back. I'll probably be on BF3 Beta over a week later.







Then I start work. Forever no BF3.


----------



## Astonished

http://store.origin.com/store/ea/html/pbPage.battlefield3_US_LE/?intcmp=eaint569
Quote:


> Recommended System Requirements
> 
> OS
> Windows 7 64-bit
> PROCESSOR
> Quad-core CPU
> MEMORY
> 4 GB
> HARD DRIVE
> 20 GB
> GRAPHICS CARD
> DirectX 11 compatible with 1024 MB RAM *(NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570* or ATI Radeon 6950)
> SOUND CARD
> DirectX Compatible
> KEYBOARD AND MOUSE
> DVD ROM DRIVE


Origin says 570


----------



## Amhro

^why does that page keep redirecting me to homepage...


----------



## KaHuNaZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro;15058426*
> ^why does that page keep redirecting me to homepage...


works for me. I didnt notice the specs when they were first posted last night, but I didnt scroll down far enough.


----------



## PringlesInisde

nop...

http://common.ea-europe.com/eastore/BF3/SR/index_EN.html


----------



## jellis142

It would make sense to use a GTX 570 though, it's closer to a 6950 performance-wise. Still, with Recommended that beefy, I may need to go Sandy Bridge...


----------



## doc2142

I will update the first post once I get home.


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

http://store.origin.com/store/ea/html/pbPage.battlefield3_US_LE/OMNITURE/sourceid=EASTORE_PaidSearch_DR_battlefield_3_

Minimum System Requirements

OS
Windows Vista (Service Pack 1) 32-bit
Processor
2 GHz Dual Core (Core 2 Duo 2.4 GHz or Athlon X2 2.7 GHz)
Memory
2 GB
Hard Drive
20 GB
Graphics card (AMD)
DirectX 10.1 compatible with 512 MB RAM (ATI Radeon 3000, 4000, 5000 or 6000 series, with ATI Radeon 3870 or higher performance)
Graphics card (NVIDIA)
DirectX 10.0 compatible with 512 MB RAM (NVIDIA GeForce 8, 9, 200, 300, 400 or 500 series with NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT or higher performance)
Sound card
DirectX Compatible
Keyboard and Mouse
DVD ROM Drive

Recommended System Requirements

OS
Windows 7 64-bit
Processor
Quad-core CPU
Memory
4 GB
Hard Drive
20 GB
_*Graphics card
DirectX 11 compatible with 1024 MB RAM (NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 or ATI Radeon 6950)*_
Sound card
DirectX Compatible
Keyboard and Mouse
DVD ROM Drive


----------



## criminal

Awesome.

Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

I think they should just put this game to a gtx 590. Sorry for making a new thread since the other one is not updated i decided to make a new one


----------



## olliiee

Yeah whats up with this. I think it might be because they decided recommended was high settings and the 560 couldn't cut that.


----------



## Zorginator

If it requires a 570 for medium settings they're going to lose a lot of people's vote...


----------



## Outcasst

Still shows as 560 on the UK Store


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Why don't developers tell us the resolutions/graphics settings these specs are for and for what fps target?

My guess is marketing, leaving it ambiguos so people make ill informed upgrade decisions, quite conspicuos that the NV specs changed from 560 ti to 570, but AMD stays the same.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

yea i mean really a 570 i think there getting paid off by nvidia. If i can play with a 460 like some people on youtube did on the alpha i would be happy because if there high is considered low on the actual game im happy.

I said it before i refuse to spend $300 for just 1 game. When i see a couple of games that i play that require a higher card like a 570 or 6950 then i spend the money but not for one game.


----------



## Kand

Quad Core eh?

So you mean an old Phenom (Barcelona)x4 can play it without hitches?


----------



## Outcasst

Can somebody screenshot it from the US Store? Can't see it over here.


----------



## supra_rz

time to get another 5870?


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorginator;15058766*
> If it requires a 570 for medium settings they're going to lose a lot of people's vote...


again... for that like the 1000th time......
Quote:


> @zh1nt0 @Lezziter that is wrong, the recommended settings are for High.


Rendering Architect at DICE working on Frostbite, Battlefield 3 and future DICE/EA games

Recommend means high settings..... not medium.... not over medium....not lowest.... not low.....not ultra.....not super ultra....not super high...... But HIGH SETTINGS.


----------



## Eagle1911

Well, few days left till we see the truth. I don't believe this 580 SLI story.

Anway smart people just wait till ATi 7000 or 600 GTX instead of believing this Nvidia marketing and buying one!


----------



## bluedevil

Hence Minimum Requirements. My GTX470 certainly is not a GTX570, however I'd bet I can play it on high with no problems.


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

i honestly think recommend should always be for mid settings at 1080p with 30+ fps so people will know what to get to play at decent settings


----------



## KaHuNaZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;15058786*
> Can somebody screenshot it from the US Store? Can't see it over here.


----------



## olliiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iXVappzz649Xi;15058804*
> i honestly think recommend should always be for mid settings at 1080p with 30+ fps so people will know what to get to play at decent settings


...but this way people know what to get to play on decent settings (high)

I prefer this way.

I just wish they could be more transparent and tell us what the deal is..


----------



## jellis142

I wonder if after the Beta, that creeps up to a 6970 as well... that would be scary







And yes, the fact they don't make a note of resolution and AA applied boils my water.

Just wait till games are 4Gb Minimum and 8Gb Recommended for system memory.


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

so if thats high settings whats min requirements? mid?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142;15058832*
> I wonder if after the Beta, that creeps up to a 6970 as well... that would be scary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, the fact they don't make a note of resolution and AA applied boils my water.
> 
> Just wait till games are 4Gb Minimum and 8Gb Recommended for system memory.


well only time i have to worry is at 16gig min *****


----------



## FLCLimax

http://stagegeforce.geforce.com/GamesandApps/games/battlefield-3/GPUAnalyzer

GTX 560 = high quality 1680*1050

GTX 570 = high quality 1920*1080

GTX 580 = ultra quality 1980*1080


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

link dont work also doesnt show mid 1080


----------



## jellis142

I have to ask...1980x1080? Is DICE running a secret HD resolution nobody else knows about?







Just playing.

Or how about when games come with their own HDD to install, because they can't fit that many DVD's into a case.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1911;15058799*
> Well, few days left till we see the truth. I don't believe this 580 SLI story.
> 
> Anway smart people just wait till ATi 7000 or 600 GTX instead of believing this Nvidia marketing and buying one!


I don't see why anyone would want to wait for that. The next gen high end GPUs aren't going to be released for many months after BF3.


----------



## Newbie2009

Well it's not going to be a bad thing if this games is insanely difficult yo max, well for EA anyway.

How many people bought crysis just for all the eye candy?

Also people always complaining about console ports. If DICE make a gorgeous game that needs a monster pc, aint this what a lot of people wanted?


----------



## KaHuNaZ

they should merge all these requirement threads.


----------



## Eduardv

Recommended are for all settings in high and ultra? or if it is for medium....

if it is for medium setting many people won't enjoy the greatness oif graphis in BF3 :S


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iXVappzz649Xi;15058868*
> link dont work also doesnt show mid 1080


fixed.


----------



## retrogreq

Ultra settings likely includes a "supersampling" or "ubersampling" like the witcher 2 had. This is probably where the SLI 580's come in.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iXVappzz649Xi;15058741*
> http://store.origin.com/store/ea/html/pbPage.battlefield3_US_LE/OMNITURE/sourceid=EASTORE_PaidSearch_DR_battlefield_3_
> 
> Minimum System Requirements
> 
> OS
> Windows Vista (Service Pack 1) 32-bit
> Processor
> 2 GHz Dual Core (Core 2 Duo 2.4 GHz or Athlon X2 2.7 GHz)
> Memory
> 2 GB
> Hard Drive
> 20 GB
> Graphics card (AMD)
> DirectX 10.1 compatible with 512 MB RAM (ATI Radeon 3000, 4000, 5000 or 6000 series, with ATI Radeon 3870 or higher performance)
> Graphics card (NVIDIA)
> DirectX 10.0 compatible with 512 MB RAM (NVIDIA GeForce 8, 9, 200, 300, 400 or 500 series with NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT or higher performance)
> Sound card
> DirectX Compatible
> Keyboard and Mouse
> DVD ROM Drive
> 
> Recommended System Requirements
> 
> OS
> Windows 7 64-bit
> *Processor
> Quad-core CPU*
> Memory
> 4 GB
> Hard Drive
> 20 GB
> _*Graphics card
> DirectX 11 compatible with 1024 MB RAM (NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 or* *ATI Radeon 6950*_)
> Sound card
> DirectX Compatible
> Keyboard and Mouse
> DVD ROM Drive


Nothing on GHz? Will a 2.4GHz quad run it on high, and it looks like I have to update my sigrig


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

Im really interested in seeing what a GTX 460 SSC will be. I am not done with my new build yet


----------



## Saizer

The next update:

Recommended GPU: GTX590 in quad sli


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15058947*
> Nothing on GHz? Will a 2.4GHz quad run it on high, and it looks like I have to update my sigrig


2 GHz Dual Core (Core 2 Duo 2.4 GHz or Athlon X2 2.7 GHz)

minimal requirements
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saizer;15058966*
> The next update_
> 
> Recommended GPU: GTX590 in quad sli


Nah def GTX 790


----------



## luanswan2002

A gtx 570? Are you kidding?


----------



## Diminished

The 570's have more problems then the 560ti's it seems liike lol. It should be 560ti btw. It still says on http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/1/beta


----------



## Jimbags

my gtx 460 2G runs crysis 2 on highest settings , high res and DX11 texture packs no probs at all would like to give it a run on this too


----------



## CattleCorn




----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn;15058995*


bloody funny as ****


----------



## jellis142

That dude with the "Body that is ready" reminds me of the guy on YouTube that just smiles at the camera... It's creepy... But I can't look away.


----------



## Eduardv

Wait

The requirements have not changed
Quote:


> Minimum System Requirements
> 
> OS: Windows Vista (Service Pack 1) 32-bit
> Processor: 2 GHz Dual Core (Core 2 Duo 2.4 GHz or Althon X2 2.7 GHz)
> Memory: 2 GB
> Hard Drive: 20 GB
> Graphics card (AMD): DirectX 10.1 compatible with 512 MB RAM (ATI Radeon 3000, 4000, 5000 or 6000 series, with ATI Radeon 3870 or higher performance)
> Graphics card (NVIDIA): DirectX 10.0 compatible with 512 MB RAM (NVIDIA GeForce 8, 9, 200, 300, 400 or 500 series with NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT or higher performance)
> Sound card: DirectX Compatible
> Keyboard and Mouse
> DVD Rom Drive
> 
> Recommended System Requirements
> 
> OS: Windows 7 64-bit
> Processor: Quad-core CPU
> Memory: 4 GB
> Hard Drive: 20 GB
> Graphics Card: DirectX 11 compatible with 1024 MB RAM (NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 or ATI Radeon 6950)
> Sound Card: DirectX Compatible
> Keyboard and Mouse
> DVD Rom Drive


http://common.ea-europe.com/eastore/BF3/SR/index_EN.html


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

Thank god ill be seeing reports how each system runs with the beta of all sorts of graphic cards. Would love to see a thread made to show the cpu/gpu and how it plays the game.

I will be trying out the xbox version while i wait for the updates


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

i think after the beta there site will be changed to a 570


----------



## Diminished

Who knows heh. The beta is very close so we will see if my 560ti is good enough :\


----------



## Smoblikat

Well those reqs are way too high, either this game has zero optimization or its got great graphics.

The funny thing is that neither of those cards usually have 1gb RAM.


----------



## Saizer




----------



## Zastugueen

Interesting.
I posted in another thread about how I'd post some comparisons. Might as well do framerate tests as well.

Hopefully they'll allow us to change DX levels the settings path will be in my documents again


----------



## IXcrispyXI

i just hope my 560 ti will be fine @ 1080p with some of the goodies turned off then







if not its another upgrade for me then


----------



## Liquidpain

There goes me running it at 120 fps.


----------



## bluedevil

Lol....


----------



## De-Zant

As long as I can run high textures and object details with everything else low or nonexistent and AA at 0 at 2560x1600, I'm happy enough.


----------



## aaron_uf_law

I am sure my 560ti will be fine on high at 1600x900 . . .


----------



## bluedevil

Ouch..


----------



## eduardmc

Time to buy another GTX 580 for Tri-sli. i want to max out this game @ 800x600.....


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil;15059186*
> Ouch..


pff you think you have it tough..

my q6600 is cowering in the corner, right behind my HD5770


----------



## mega_option101

Interesting change...


----------



## james_ant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eduardv;15058914*
> Recommended are for all settings in high and ultra? or if it is for medium....
> 
> if it is for medium setting many people won't enjoy the greatness oif graphis in BF3 :S


Honestly are you really asking this? Why the hell would they give us the recommended settings for medium?


----------



## Capwn

Got a bit worried for a minute..








All better now


----------



## Liquidpain

I really don't see why people are upset.
1. It seems like most people here can run the game according to their set ups.
2. People were tired of seeing console ports so DICE gave us what we wished for.

Seems like people are biting the hand that feed to me.


----------



## [Water]

Now where did I put those spare 590's I had?


----------



## Shodhanth

Wait, why is the GTX570 compared to the 6950?
I thought the GTX560Ti was the competitor?
I just bought the GTX560Ti because it was on the recommended requirements.
*flail around in rage*


----------



## 21276

Really hoping my 5850's can handle this game..


----------



## jellythecake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Water];15059413*
> Now where did I put those spare 590's I had?


You gave'em to me, remember?


----------



## gtsteviiee

Why! I was just about to buy a 560ti


----------



## Birdy1337

Why the sudden change? I'm thinking that other lower cards like 470's will prob still run this game fine on high. Sure not everything like AA maxed and whatnot but still high enough to make everything look pretty.


----------



## Razi3l

Eeh.. Not sure what the recommended specs are they seem to change them every week but the beta isn't far away now anyway. As long as it looks good enough to have such requirements I'm fine with it.


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn;15059265*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a bit worried for a minute..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All better now


Where's that "test"?


----------



## dklimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trogdor;15059567*
> Where's that "test"?


http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri/


----------



## IXcrispyXI

well according to can u run it my pc will be fine


----------



## Birdy1337

SRTest is like right almost 80% of the time. And thats because SRTest still reads 560 as recommended.


----------



## civilian_pr0ject

guys, please realize that the origonal specs of a 560 (non Ti) or AMD 6950 were obviously inaccurate to begin with because the 6950 is a comparable GPU to a gtx570 in terms of performance, not a 560.


----------



## EfemaN

These spec requirement threads really should not have this much attention. Speculation is running awry and people are freaking out over nothing.

The beta is this week; it might not be 100% indicative of final performance, but it'll still give you a good idea of what to expect for release, only to get better from there with patches and improved drivers. If it doesn't run the way you want it to, upgrade; if it does, you saved yourself a few hundred dollars and a bunch of stress.

Sheesh.

P.S. I'm waiting for Kepler before I even consider upgrading. The game won't run at max on a GTX 560 Ti, but it'll still look damn good.


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

I mean honestly i really glad a game needs a high gpu i mean with newer gpu coming out soon we wont have a problem playing this game if we decide to upgrade to the HD 7000 series or the GTX 6 series. I can't wait to play this with everyone here. Maybe one night all ocn members can jump into a game and go head to head with each other.























For some people the requirements suck because they dont have the money.

Anyone with a 460 SC able to test it on that system requirements test site


----------



## consume

Looks like I upgraded just in time...


----------



## C4D0Z

sounds like a 2500k and 460 sli should do pretty good, i just gotta scrounge for the second one


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

*Is concerned that I will not be able to play it on High Settings







*

I need that second 560 now









I guess that it will require less power when better drivers come out


----------



## Narzon

So all of the sudden medium settings have went from a GTX 560 to a GTX 570? I'm seriously skeptical of anything DICE says about requirements at this point. Honestly I understand a lot of you guys want a game to really "push" the limits of hardware, but if they wanna make this a competitive, mass market multiplayer title to compete with COD, they better make sure the game can look pretty damn good with a "medium" GPU (AKA 460). A lot of people buying BF3 for the PC aren't "PC gamers", and won't be willing to shell out hundreds of dollars to make this game look good.


----------



## Saizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narzon;15060028*
> So all of the sudden *medium settings* have went from a GTX 560 to a GTX 570? I'm seriously skeptical of anything DICE says about requirements at this point. Honestly I understand a lot of you guys want a game to really "push" the limits of hardware, but if they wanna make this a competitive, mass market multiplayer title to compete with COD, they better make sure the game can look pretty damn good with a "medium" GPU (AKA 460). A lot of people buying BF3 for the PC aren't "PC gamers", and won't be willing to shell out hundreds of dollars to make this game look good.


They aren't medium ¬¬


----------



## james8

recommended specs is for high settings, as tweeted by a DICE staff


----------



## trendy

I don't know why everyone is worried about the game requiring high end hardware. This is what we wanted, something to tax our systems and to be proud of in terms of graphics quality. Not to mention, when games like this came out before, and barely ran on high end systems, they were probably the driving factor that caused nvidia and amd to create much better hardware.

I'm excited that we have a new game that's going to make my setup use every ounce of power!

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## bojinglebells

where is 28nm









Want to push 100fps for my 120Hz, so all I can do is lower settings until then I suppose, SLI/CF is not an option. If its not microstutter ruining the experience, its extra input lag. Generally its both.


----------



## Narzon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saizer;15060120*
> They aren't medium ¬¬


It's incredible how often different tweets from DICE happen to contradict each other. If that's the case, the situation's better than I thought.


----------



## Eduardv

Johan Andersson already said thet it will run well on a GTX 560 ,you guys are fine

http://twitter.com/#!/repi


----------



## PringlesInisde

u guys wrong origin in UK says 560ti


----------



## twalsh

I am glad gives me reason to purchase a second 560ti


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trendy;15060284*
> I don't know why everyone is worried about the game requiring high end hardware. This is what we wanted, something to tax our systems and to be proud of in terms of graphics quality. Not to mention, when games like this came out before, and barely ran on high end systems, they were probably the driving factor that caused nvidia and amd to create much better hardware.
> 
> I'm excited that we have a new game that's going to make my setup use every ounce of power!
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


Agreed.

Why are people angry when a game finally makes full use of our hardware AND DX11?

This is one of the biggest advantages of our platform, yet most of you are QQing about it.


----------



## Narzon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PringlesInisde;15060381*
> u guys wrong origin in UK says 560ti


Tweets from an hour ago still say 560 is "recommended" for high.


----------



## Deverica Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax;15058853*
> http://stagegeforce.geforce.com/GamesandApps/games/battlefield-3/GPUAnalyzer
> 
> GTX 580 = ultra quality 1980*1080


*Your PC's NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 meets the game's recommended requirements.
To see other system requirements for Battlefield 3, please click here.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dklimitless;15059582*
> http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri/












And yet I am still miserable!


----------



## pengs

The 'Can You Run It' sites are generic. They don't take clock speed into consideration, they just poll to see what proc and card you have and give you 1 of 6 possible graphics.

Can't wait. Looks like BF3 is living up to it's brother as far as being a system crippler.


----------



## PandaAttack

I'm hoping two 570s will be able to max this at 1920x1080, otherwise I'm going to have to dip in to my lens budget.


----------



## xPwn

A GTX560 is a GTX460 wich is equal to a HD6850.


----------



## frankth3frizz

holy FFFFFFFFFFFruits. 570 to run medium?!?!?! omgggggggg


----------



## secretsexyninja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*


again... for that like the 1000th time......

Rendering Architect at DICE working on Frostbite, Battlefield 3 and future DICE/EA games

Recommend means high settings..... not medium.... not over medium....not lowest.... not low.....not ultra.....not super ultra....not super high...... But HIGH SETTINGS.


Soo... this is for... medium settings?

I think my 580 is going to be just fine







Can't wait to hear the audio through my Denon 5.1 setup


----------



## Anish

i hope i can play it properly


----------



## ehpexs

Looks like I'll need a new GPU with either the 600 or and 700 series. At least mine is overclocked a bit.

http://d1ylr6sba64qi3.cloudfront.net...hs/mp_rf_3.gif

Quote:



CPU
Recommended: QUAD-CORE
You Have: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz
PASS

RAM
Recommended: 4 GB
You Have: 16.0 GB
PASS

OS
Recommended: Windows 7 64-Bit
You Have: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate Edition Service Pack 1 (build 7601), 64-bit
PASS

Video Card
Recommended: DirectX 11 compatible with 1024 MB RAM (NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 or ATI Radeon HD 6950)
You Have: GeForce GTX 460
Upgrade Suggested: Unfortunately, your Video Card does not meet this requirement. Click here to see some recommendations.
Features: Recommended attributes of your Video Card
Required You Have
Video RAM 1 GB 4.0 GB
Pixel Shader version 5.0 5.0
Vertex Shader version 5.0 5.0

Sound Card
Recommended: Yes
You Have: NVIDIA High Definition Audio
PASS

Free Disk Space
Recommended: 20 GB
You Have: 388.1 GB
PASS


I've logged hundreds of hours on BC2, but until they make another decent cyclone card or something quiet that doesn't put out too much heat, I'm fine with my 460 on 95% of my games.


----------



## Firebeard

remember this is OCN, the developers only account what everything does at stock. so expect a little more gain if you're right on the recommended specs


----------



## Diminished

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xPwn;15060537*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A GTX560 is a GTX460 wich is equal to a HD6850.


I dont know about the 460 equal to the 560. Atleast its not equal to my 560ti version. It surpasses the 460 by a lot.


----------



## ehpexs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Diminished*


I dont know about the 460 equal to the 560. Atleast its not equal to my 560ti version. It surpasses the 460 by a lot.


A 560/560ti has around the same performance as a 470.


----------



## Diminished

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehpexs*


A 560/560ti has around the same performance as a 470.


It's actually a little better then the 470 also, but yeah its basicly in between a 470 and 480 which is awsome for the price.


----------



## Spct

I'm curious to understand why 6950 amd equates to a 570. 570 compares more to a 6970. I wonder if the game plays better on amd.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spct;15060703*
> I'm curious to understand why 6950 amd equates to a 570. 570 compares more to a 6970. I wonder if the game plays better on amd.


This is also what I was wondering.. Its either it plays better on AMD or nVidia is tossing money around..

I don't know if this will be good or bad news.. do you guys think i'll be fine @ ultra maxed? I really need to upgrade to a 64bit


----------



## Canadarocker

Wow just wow a 570? I wonder if its recommended for like 60 fps or just playable fps


----------



## ehpexs

To be honest though putting a 570 on the sheet makes a lot more sense, in my mind it's more in line with a 69x0 card than the 560. And though it says 1GB of vram required, there are versions of the 6950 that come with 1GB of video ram, so that does make some sense.


----------



## ShiftedReality

I ran the Geforce GPU Analyzer, said mine met the requirements. I was expecting to recommend card of the Nvidia variety.. oh well









i was also wondering the same thing why change it to a 570 and leave it at 6950? Well its 560 < 6950 < 6970/570 < 580. Maybe they changed it to be more closer to same performance?.. who knows, just ready to play open beta and see how it runs.


----------



## Nano5656

This marketing garbage cracks me up, and its even better cause everyone eats it up.


----------



## JonnyBigBoss

Looks like it'll scale well. They mention the 3000 series for crying out loud. I hope my 5770 can run it moderately well.


----------



## Greg0986

I bet anyone that my dual 6870's will max it. I can not see it being _that_ power hungry. Typical marketing it typical.


----------



## BrutusMaximus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*


Well it's not going to be a bad thing if this games is insanely difficult yo max, well for EA anyway.

How many people bought crysis just for all the eye candy?

Also people always complaining about console ports. If DICE make a gorgeous game that needs a monster pc, aint this what a lot of people wanted?


 I like your Crysis referance. Why are people complaining this is a great thing one game that could show other game developers that the pc crowd does want to take advantage of our computers. That we are fed up with the console ports and we want to take advantage of our high performance pc. I just find it really ironic that everyone complains about console ports, and finally a game that will take advantage of our computing power comes out and everyone complains I think its rediculous. What did you guys expect, you saw the excellent looking trailers of the game play obviously your going to need a high performing computer to pull of those types of graphics. I for one can't wait, hopefully this will start a new wave of great looking pc games. Games that will take advantage of DX11. Although I'm not going to hold my breath!


----------



## huhh

Yay i can still play it. Meh, getting a 580 soon anyways.

edit
I bet because of the requirement specs that even at the medium settings it will still look better than the console ports. High will be very pretty still.


----------



## ShiftedReality

Quote:



Originally Posted by *huhh*


Yay i can still play it. Meh, getting a 580 soon anyways.

edit
I bet because of the requirement specs that even at the *low* settings it will still look better than the console ports. High will be */drool*


Fixed it for you


----------



## Flying Toilet

Sweet rig... But can it play BF3?


----------



## Razi3l

Whats up with the whole "Can you run it" thing?.. I always found that "test" useless. Can we really not wait a few days until the beta?


----------



## pale_neon

i can't wait to see how this game looks maxed out.

Sent from my DesktopPC using Fingers


----------



## obsidian86

hmmm

another 6970 or straight for 6990


----------



## Vagrant Storm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eagle1911*


Well, few days left till we see the truth. I don't believe this 580 SLI story.

Anway smart people just wait till ATi 7000 or 600 GTX instead of believing this Nvidia marketing and buying one!


No, smart people will wait for the game to come out...play it...and then detiremine if they need a hardware upgrade. Yet we see all these posts, "Will my rig play BF3?" or "What to upgrade for BF3"...ect.

A machine with five year old parts will be able to play the game at least on lowest settings. So it isn't like you would sitting there looking at the box and be left wanting. For those in the US48, Newegg can get you new parts in about three or four days. So even if you could not play the game you would at most have to only wait a few more days.

So get the game...install the game...and then play around with settings to see if you need/want an upgrade.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

They should just say it will take 2 GTX 590's or 6990's to play at 60FPS.

ATI/Nvidia/Newegg would love that. People would flock to the sites to buy them all up.


----------



## piskooooo

I wonder what it'll take to max the game out at 60FPS. I don't feel like spending more money


----------



## Cyrilmak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Hence Minimum Requirements. My GTX470 certainly is not a GTX570, however I'd bet I can play it on high with no problems.


My thoughts exactly. Our 470's should have zero issues playing it on high. I remember when people said the same thing about BC2 as well. My GTX 470 eats BC2 for breakfast at 1080p completely maxed with every single option on and maxed.

I think the CPU will be bigger factor than the GPU. I bet a SB 2500k or 2600k with a GTX 460 could probably nearly max it out.


----------



## ajresendez

I'm selling my iPhone 4 locally to have the cash to buy another gtx 580







. My wife thinks I'm an idiot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EVILNOK

(some) Gamers complained before that no developers were making games to fully utilize the PC capabilities. Now (some) gamers are complaining that BF3 requirements are too high. Has anyone else noticed this after reading other posts on the internet regarding BF3?


----------



## Capwn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ajresendez*


I'm selling my iPhone 4 locally to have the cash to buy another gtx 580







. My wife thinks I'm an idiot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not when you take that money, buy a used 580, and still have money for a used android


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ajresendez*


I'm selling my iPhone 4 locally to have the cash to buy another gtx 580







. My wife thinks I'm an idiot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Someone posted a link from the Nvidia showing that only 1 580 was needed to play with Ultra settings at 1080p.

You might need more power if playing at a higher resolution.


----------



## Sylon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ajresendez*


I'm selling my iPhone 4 locally to have the cash to buy another gtx 580







. My wife thinks I'm an idiot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do it fast! As soon as the new ones are out the 4 will crash in pricing.


----------



## piskooooo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ajresendez*


I'm selling my iPhone 4 locally to have the cash to buy another gtx 580







. My wife thinks I'm an idiot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally worth it.


----------



## znd

40 euros for the game

1000 to be able to run it


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Cool. I want this game's graphics to last more than a year. I'm not complaining about awesome graphics. Go play minecraft if you can't handle the new Crysis of 2011.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *znd*


40 euros for the game

1000 to be able to run it


Chances are someone with a $1000 PC aren't just going to use it for 1 game.


----------



## Cranapple

Wow, this game is going to take a crap and smear its feces all over my computer. Looks like I'll be holding off until I upgrade before I buy this game. Pretty insane requirements.


----------



## ALiShaikh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cranapple*


Wow, this game is going to take a crap and smear its feces all over my computer. Looks like I'll be holding off until I upgrade before I buy this game. Pretty insane requirements.


Haha I like how you worded that! I'm in the same boat specs wise except for a much better CPU.


----------



## robwadeson

so it's not supported by amd cards  lol nvidia is paying off DICE again.


----------



## Yvese

Quote:



Originally Posted by *znd*


40 euros for the game

1000 to be able to run it


Because that 1000 is only usable for BF3 right?


----------



## wot

lol a 570!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robwadeson*


so it's not supported by amd cards  lol nvidia is paying off DICE again.


AMD and ATI are the same thing.


----------



## Liquidpain

Any of my 120hz brothers feeling the pressure?


----------



## StarDestroyer

with i5-2500k and 6950 2gb CF on the way I better be able to max it at 1080p and get a solid +50fps


----------



## patawic

it appears that Johan Andersson has said that this change is incorrect.
http://twitter.com/#!/repi/status/118056350654808064


----------



## [email protected]

LOL you 775 socket boys







I cannot believe you stayed with those! Glad i upgraded mine a long time ago. At least those 775 socket eras are still good but they're in for a long haul but a good build for at least a regular system for a child or so.

Sucks b3 is forcing a lot of people to upgrade and have phase changes but that's good for a cause lmao.


----------



## Dmac73

Still extremely curious of how well my 470 @ 875/2000 will do on ultra /2xAA /1080p.... Time shall tell.


----------



## InfamousLegend

Aren't there 2 other threads in the news section already about BF3 minimum requirements?


----------



## tx-jose

ahhh dam







looks like i better save up for a 570 lol

Curious to as why my dual core i5 passed the recommended quadcore....yayy 2C/4T i5???

*looks at GTX460* you can do it buddy i believe in you.... ****opens MSI afterburner and clocks to 890/1790 and 2000 on the mem







********


----------



## alltoasters

I fail to see why having high system requirements is a good thing. A good engine should be scalable, working smoothly on older hardware while looking great on newer stuff, not sacrificing one for the other. It's difficult, but been done before.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dmac73*


Still extremely curious of how well my 470 @ 875/2000 will do on ultra /2xAA /1080p.... Time shall tell.


lol im curious about how my 6950 will run ultra at 1680x1050 and if i will OC it more or not. XD i will probably end up with Ultra but with lower Tessellation settings.


----------



## InfamousLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alltoasters*


I fail to see why having high system requirements is a good thing. A good engine should be scalable, working smoothly on older hardware while looking great on newer stuff, not sacrificing one for the other. It's difficult, but been done before.


The minimum requirements are quit reasonable, so they did do a good job with scalability, its the reccomended settings everyone is up in arms about because they don't feel they should have to pay $1,200 to max out a game. They're basically saying you have to have the best of the best to see this game in all its glory.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tx-jose*











ahhh dam







looks like i better save up for a 570 lol

Curious to as why my dual core i5 passed the recommended quadcore....yayy 2C/4T i5???

*looks at GTX460* you can do it buddy i believe in you.... ****opens MSI afterburner and clocks to 890/1790 and 2000 on the mem







********



Mine is the same it must only detect 1 card because if tri 480's can't max it 580's won't be able to either.








*Battlefield 3*









*Battlefield: Bad Company 2*


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


Mine is the same it must only detect 1 card because if tri 480's can't max it 580's won't be able to either.


















I noticed that too. Nvidias site says I meet the recommended settings for optimal performance. This site says the same as yours since the 2nd card isn't detected.

I'll know for sure in 2 days.

I like how it only thinks I have 85GB of HDD space left.


----------



## BloodyRory

I'm pretty sure I'll still be able to run this if I buy another gtx 460 for sli. I don't need max out AA, 2x would honestly be fine for me. Currently my card can max out Bad Company 2 at 1080p. I'll buy the game, see if it runs well, and then see if I'm going to be buying another card or not.


----------



## alltoasters

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InfamousLegend*


The minimum requirements are quit reasonable, so they did do a good job with scalability, its the reccomended settings everyone is up in arms about because they don't feel they should have to pay $1,200 to max out a game. They're basically saying you have to have the best of the best to see this game in all its glory.


Not really. BC2 would run fine on a machine like that, and that still looks pretty good.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Why OCN feeds into these kinds of things so easily?
You would think a PC site of this size would be more savvy about PC building and requirements.


----------



## IcyPimpHand

Loosely worded my 460 will do fine at 1440x900. They NEED to start putting at least the res.


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kevlo*


lol im curious about how my 6950 will run ultra at 1680x1050 and if i will OC it more or not. XD i will probably end up with Ultra but with lower Tessellation settings.


I think youll be fine @ that resolution. Maybe not 60+fps fine, but fine


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*


Why OCN feeds into these kinds of things so easily?
You would think a PC site of this size would be more savvy about PC building and requirements.


For me it's more of a joke.

You can try out all the "requirements checking" websites you want, but you won't know for sure until you try the beta. It's only 2 days away for early access.


----------



## InfamousLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*


Why OCN feeds into these kinds of things so easily?
You would think a PC site of this size would be more savvy about PC building and requirements.


If you don't like the site you can leave then, the senior group on this forum are very good at building machines, although EA's and Dice's vauge statements about the requirements are hard to determine. Not to mention each developer has it's own view of recommended requirements.

On top of that you can include the fact no game has had requirements this high, and it's hard to judge it's performance when there is nothing to compare it too.

Edit: Anyone get emails for those of us that Pre-Ordered off Origin, I haven't gotten mine yet.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Biscuits_N_Gravy*


I noticed that too. Nvidias site says I meet the recommended settings for optimal performance. This site says the same as yours since the 2nd card isn't detected.

I'll know for sure in 2 days.

I like how it only thinks I have 85GB of HDD space left.


This is what having a AMD card gets you:


----------



## uA-

I hope I'm able to run Battlefield 3 at ultra on 1680 x 1050.


----------



## InfamousLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


This is what having a AMD card gets you:










Man you must be special, there's no way a Nvidia card could score that high, I am so jealous. >.>










Oh wait, I did....


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InfamousLegend*


If you don't like the site you can leave then, the senior group on this forum are very good at building machines, although EA's and Dice's vauge statements about the requirements are hard to determine. Not to mention each developer has it's own view of recommended requirements.

On top of that you can include the fact no game has had requirements this high, and it's hard to judge it's performance when there is nothing to compare it too.

Edit: Anyone get emails for those of us that Pre-Ordered off Origin, I haven't gotten mine yet.


Not talking about the senior staff, but the members. 
You just got here. You have no idea how many runaway threads about nothing go on and on here.

I can leave or stay, my choice not yours.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InfamousLegend*


Man you must be special, there's no way a Nvidia card could score that high, I am so jealous. >.>










Oh wait, I did....


lol i really need some more ram


----------



## InfamousLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *disturbed117*


lol i really need some more ram 










Ram is cheap now a days, get 8GB and you'll be fine.


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *disturbed117*


lol i really need some more ram 










ill give u my ram if u trade me video cards?? deal


----------



## Xyxox

Can't wait until the Beta is released and we start seeing some benchmarks from real gamers. I know my 560tis in SLI will try the highest settings in 3D and will drop from there until I can get 30FPS or better (30FPS in 3D = 60 FPS in 2D, IMNSHO).


----------



## sockpirate

i dont know why people ar surprised, i mean stop lying to yourselves. ONE 580 with bfbc2 on ultra the game plays a bit sluggish, throw in 2 580s, it plays better, and 3 its like creamy butter.

With my single 580 on ultra for bfbc2 i didn't think the game could play better, got a second 580 it played better, and with 3 its like i said buttery smooth.

When you play games a certain way for a while you think that's how they are supposed to feel and blame the company, when in fact more hardware power is needed.


----------



## evilnome

I'm all for them making a demanding PC game that is made for PCs. But I can't wrap my head around needing near top end consumer level video card to make the game look nice. And why would they use directX 10/10.1 for minimum over directX 9? DirectX 10 is insignifient and shouldn't even be bothered with, any _improvements_ over 9 are minisqual at best and require a newer generation of hardware. By doing this there losing so many customers with under a ~Gefore 200 series card (to my knowledge gefore 9 series and below can't run directX 10).

Cyriss 1 did a lot of things right. It released a game that the current hardware generation just couldn't handle at absolute max settings. But at the same time, you didn't need a powerhouse machine to still have a good looking game. I know we haven't seen the game run on many different configurations, but I can see this generating a lot of bad PR.

edit: My machine handles bfbc2 fine at near max settings with a 560 TI and a Q8300 @1080p.


----------



## sockpirate

It is kinda what happened with final fantasy 14....game is still ridiculously hard to pay on ultra max settings. A lot of people don't play the game for various reasons (like its still broken) but yeah, it being so demanding is a reason.

It seems like there is a double standard sometimes, people whine and moan when a game isn't optimized for the PC community, when this game is being made to utilize the best hardware out at the moment to get the best visual experience yet people are still crying about it.

I mean c'mon people a 570 is a mid level card not top of the line like everyone is making it out to be! You will STILL be able to play the game on high/medium settings with a 460 or better at 1080p.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OrangeBunnies*


Why don't developers tell us the resolutions/graphics settings these specs are for and for what fps target?

My guess is marketing, leaving it ambiguos so people make ill informed upgrade decisions, quite conspicuos that the NV specs changed from 560 ti to 570, but AMD stays the same.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


It didn't say 560 Ti before, just plain 560.


----------



## [email protected]

I still think 3D is pointless but might be interesting and nice though.


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OrangeBunnies*


My guess is marketing, leaving it ambiguos so people make ill informed upgrade decisions, quite conspicuos that the NV specs changed from 560 ti to 570, but AMD stays the same.


So? System requirements were and still are just rough guidelines for the kind of hardware you should have for a certain program.

The fact that so many people are taking the requirements of BF3 so seriously is shocking.


----------



## InfamousLegend

How is a GTX 570 only a mid tier card? Only thing above that is a GTX 580, the GTX 590 technically is, but due to poor optimization the GTX 580 and GTX 570 has actually scored higher on some benches than the GTX 590. So, how is a GTX 570 a mid tier card when it's second in line in performance compared to the rest of Nvidia's lineup?


----------



## Peremptor

I'll just have to crank my OC on the 560 ti then.


----------



## InfamousLegend

Do you think the beta will have a benchmark built into the game kinda like Metro 2033 did?


----------



## Deverica Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *patawic*


it appears that Johan Andersson has said that this change is incorrect.
http://twitter.com/#!/repi/status/118056350654808064



Quote:



brammante _what is this_ 
@repi you guys changed the recommended specs for bf3 again? on the origin page for bf3, the card for recommended is now gtx 570, not 560.
4 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply
in reply to @brammante ↑

@repi
_Johan Andersson_
@brammante *that would be wrong, do you have a link?*
3 hours ago via Twitter for iPhone Favorite Retweet Reply



Quote:



Renewman _Danual Stinnette _
@repi Sorry to bother you but BF3 is so awesome I built my first computer to play it! However, I heard 560 Ti cards won't run well. True?








9 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply
in reply to ↑

@repi
_Johan Andersson_
@Renewman *no that is false, will run well. Otherwise we wouldn't have the 560 as recommended card*
8 hours ago via Twitter for iPhone


Did you guys miss this?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

I'm actually kinda disappointed that this won't require Kepler/Tahiti to max out with. What's with all the people want a state of the art game to play on high with 2 generations old video cards? Play on low or upgrade already. Quit trying to hold people back.


----------



## reflex99

i think i need to upgrade


----------



## trees415

I'm curious why the recommended settings for this game list the 3rd best cards currently on the market for both AMD and Nvidia. Though to be fair, I don't think this should necessarily be a surprise to most people, considering the Battlefield 2 minimum specs were pretty darn high at that time. My rig nearly caught on fire one time when I was playing that game for an extended period of time. 
In any case, I think its fantastic to see that BF3 will raise the bar with regards to performance quality. This tactic will probably hurt sales, so I respect Dice for putting quality of the game ahead of $$. Not many other game companies are willing to do that, even companies that have far more money and market dominance.


----------



## Brulf

Waiting for the final release of game to be as demanding as they are stating and everyone saying there rigs below recommended have problems running it, then proceed to blame bad coding









ehehehe


----------



## olliiee

brammante what is this 
@repi you guys changed the recommended specs for bf3 again? on the origin page for bf3, the card for recommended is now gtx 570, not 560.
5 hours ago

Johan Andersson
@brammante that would be wrong, do you have a link?
3 hours ago via Twitter for iPhone

brammante what is this 
@repi store.origin.com/store/ea/html/&#8230; scroll down to near the bottom under recommended specs, it lists the 570 as the recommended card.
3 hours ago


----------



## L36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


I still think 3D is pointless but might be interesting and nice though.


It all depends if implemented right.


----------



## HWI

Damn, I shouldn't have sold off my 2nd 580. lol


----------



## jellis142

I hope it has a benchmark too, a thread should be made showing performance between Memory, GPU and CPU. Then OCN can dictate what is required (or might be required) to run the game at the preset Low, Medium, High and Ultra (as well as custom settings; for example, the highest possible).


----------



## Calipso

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InfamousLegend*


If you don't like the site you can leave then, the senior group on this forum are very good at building machines, although EA's and Dice's vauge statements about the requirements are hard to determine. Not to mention each developer has it's own view of recommended requirements.

On top of that you can include the fact no game has had requirements this high, and it's hard to judge it's performance when there is nothing to compare it too.

Edit: Anyone get emails for those of us that Pre-Ordered off Origin, I haven't gotten mine yet.


WorldExclusive 
Intel Overclocker

Join Date: Apr 2009
Location: Miami, FL USA
Posts: 1,729

____

InfamousLegend 
New to Overclock.net
Join Date: Jul 2011
Posts: 382

Trololol. A 2011 trying to tell someone who has been here two and a half years to ****. Hilarious.


----------



## amd-dude

Huh...i guess BF3 will take the crown from crysis and the famous line will now be changed to "Yes but can it run BF3"


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olliiee*


brammante what is this 
@repi you guys changed the recommended specs for bf3 again? on the origin page for bf3, the card for recommended is now gtx 570, not 560.
5 hours ago

Johan Andersson
@brammante that would be wrong, do you have a link?
3 hours ago via Twitter for iPhone

brammante what is this 
@repi store.origin.com/store/ea/html/â€¦ scroll down to near the bottom under recommended specs, it lists the 570 as the recommended card.
3 hours ago



so between this tweet meaning the 560 is still recommended and the other one stating that the recommended is to play it on high. This is a great thing


----------



## rivaldog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trees415*


I'm curious why the recommended settings for this game list the 3rd best cards currently on the market for both AMD and Nvidia. Though to be fair, I don't think this should necessarily be a surprise to most people, considering the Battlefield 2 minimum specs were pretty darn high at that time. *My rig nearly caught on fire one time when I was playing that game for an extended period of time. *
In any case, I think its fantastic to see that BF3 will raise the bar with regards to performance quality. This tactic will probably hurt sales, so I respect Dice for putting quality of the game ahead of $$. Not many other game companies are willing to do that, even companies that have far more money and market dominance.


You have my praise. That's when you know you're a gamer. lol


----------



## n0ypi

Omg this is a scary thing! I was thinking since ok recommended is a GTX 560 not bad I'll be able to play it on High to ultra but not max since I'm getting a 570... but now the recommended is a 570... =(


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:



Originally Posted by *n0ypi*


Omg this is a scary thing! I was thinking since ok recommended is a GTX 560 not bad I'll be able to play it on High to ultra but not max since I'm getting a 570... but now the recommended is a 570... =(


Recommended for high settings dude!

Pretty much meaning youl be able to play on high settings at 1080p with a gtx 570!


----------



## USFORCES

To tell the truth I hope no cards at the moment can run it all on ultra or maybe a patch that increases the graphics later.


----------



## piskooooo

Well I just got really lucky and found a GTX 580 on eBay for $350 so it looks like I'm upgrading lol!


----------



## [email protected]

What a waste of money. The game isn't even out til Oct 25th and you could have beta tested it with what you currently have. I'd wait for benchmarks. Smarter that way.


----------



## allupinya

everyone makes it seem like playing on med-high is something terrible...

myself? im working in ultra and i think i need another 6970.


----------



## Capwn

GUYs guys guys, calm down, It has been changed back to a 560 on both origin's website, and on the origin store page..
Quote:


> Recommended System Requirements
> OS: Windows 7 64-bit
> Processor: Quad-core CPU
> Memory: 4 GB
> Hard Drive: 20 GB
> Graphics Card: DirectX 11 compatible with 1024 MB RAM (NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 or ATI Radeon 6950)
> Sound Card: DirectX Compatible
> Keyboard and Mouse
> DVD Rom Drive


----------



## [email protected]

That's origin website dude, doesn't mean it can run ULTRA. Dice said it themselves even in twitter they used GTX 580 to MAX it. I'd wait for benchmarks before we fully know the TRUE details.


----------



## BizzareRide

What if DICE is in cahoots with graphics card makers to sell more hardware? Someone else mentioned this on another page and it got me thinking.

I mean if I can play Crysis 1 on an 8500GT(Far below recommended) at medium settings, then I'm sure these specs are grossly exaggerated.


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15066348*
> That's origin website dude, doesn't mean it can run ULTRA. Dice said it themselves even in twitter they used GTX 580 to MAX it. I'd wait for benchmarks before we fully know the TRUE details.


I'm sorry, I fail to see where I said it will run Ultra...









What I did say is that it had been changed back to a 560, so people can stop freaking out about NOTHING.


----------



## [email protected]

Crysis 1 is a very very OLD game man. This is 2011. Expect the difference. Crysis 1 doesn't have DX11 btw.


----------



## ajresendez

I just got a buyer for my phone so I am currently on the lookout for a gtx 580







sli is going to be SWEET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn;15066361*
> I'm sorry, I fail to see where I said it will run Ultra...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I did say is that it had been changed back to a 560, so people can stop freaking out about NOTHING.


Haven't you read the other threads and actual articles based on Dice's interview about maxing it to Ultra? It could be marketing scheme but i believe it does take a bit more than a gtx 570 to go ULTRA all the way imo.

Here is your proof from the man himself.

https://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/status/116140729864159232
Still i smell marketing ploy








Don't get mad at me.


----------



## piskooooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15066239*
> What a waste of money. The game isn't even out til Oct 25th and you could have beta tested it with what you currently have. I'd wait for benchmarks. Smarter that way.


I'm assuming my 470 can't play on max at 45~ fps minimum, so it's gotta go.


----------



## SprayN'Pray

Assuming the recommended specs are Medium - High, consoles will probably run at Low - Medium?


----------



## bojinglebells

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liquidpain;15062168*
> Any of my 120hz brothers feeling the pressure?


no, I'll just turn settings down until Southern Islands or Kepler arrives (I won't consider multi GPU any more after turning away from GTX470 SLI for single GTX580). For me, motion clarity and input response vastly outweighs image quality when I balance my graphics settings. Recent rumors of SI being delayed isn't fun though, thought I could grab one to hold me over in a gaming rig until Kepler (need nVidia for work with CUDA as much as I need it for play







).

I'm also actually very curious about CPU performance. I could see the CPU becoming the bottleneck on the larger 64 player modes/maps with plenty of aerial action going on, and considering how well BC2 scales with cores, BF3 might just be able to push an Intel 6-core, and of course Ivy Bridge won't be here until late spring 2012.


----------



## jellis142

It makes me laugh that out of the 77 pages, there are people here completely ditching their entire graphics setup over one game. Keyword there, *game*. I seem to remember a time when a majority of OCN cared about the GAMEPLAY over VISUALS. It's gone completely off the rails with this news, where a GTX 580 isn't enough.

It makes me sad. The people that won't accept anything less then the absolute maximum. Because you will totally have time to stop completely, stare at a brick, and hate what your seeing because it's only on High, and not Ultra.

/rant.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

You only need good GPU for SP which i not the main focus of BF3. MP its mostly CPU demanding with all the tanks and explosions and planes.


----------



## SprayN'Pray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er;15066738*
> You only need good GPU for SP which i not the main focus of BF3. MP its mostly CPU demanding with all the tanks and explosions and planes.


But that doesn't mean graphics aren't as important in MP as in SP.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SprayN'Pray;15066759*
> But that doesn't mean graphics aren't as important in MP as in SP.


In MP i would not run anything over high. Not for fps sake but ability to play better with less detail.


----------



## piskooooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142;15066689*
> It makes me laugh that out of the 77 pages, there are people here completely ditching their entire graphics setup over one game. Keyword there, *game*. I seem to remember a time when a majority of OCN cared about the GAMEPLAY over VISUALS. It's gone completely off the rails with this news, where a GTX 580 isn't enough.
> 
> It makes me sad. The people that won't accept anything less then the absolute maximum. Because you will totally have time to stop completely, stare at a brick, and hate what your seeing because it's only on High, and not Ultra.
> 
> /rant.


I'm getting BF3 because it's extremely pretty, not because it's known for it's gameplay. If I wanted a god tier FPS where visuals were irrelevant I'd go play CS or Quake, which I already do.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142;15066689*
> It makes me laugh that out of the 77 pages, there are people here completely ditching their entire graphics setup over one game. Keyword there, *game*. I seem to remember a time when a majority of OCN cared about the GAMEPLAY over VISUALS. It's gone completely off the rails with this news, where a GTX 580 isn't enough.
> 
> It makes me sad. The people that won't accept anything less then the absolute maximum. Because you will totally have time to stop completely, stare at a brick, and hate what your seeing because it's only on High, and not Ultra.
> 
> /rant.


more that i'm tired of lazy console ports, games using engines from almost 10 years ago, low res textures, cruddy models, DX9, etc.

I wan't something to stress the $2000 box that sits by my feet. Kind of like crysis did 4 years ago. It wasn't able to be played at max settings until a good 3 generations of video cards later. If i wanted to play cruddy looking games with great gameplay, i would buy an xbox for $200 and be done.

/counterrant


----------



## jellis142

Which is why I said /rant







I never get games for the visuals, I get them because it's fun. If I got games just to look at it, I would be wasting money and taking away quality time standing outside looking at the sunset, or Googling sunset and looking at them that way lol.


----------



## consume

When I played the Alpha trial, it was using a really crappy version of FXAA instead of the usual AA you see in games. I wonder how much of a performance hit the usual AA will take. Perhaps these requirements are actually right?


----------



## being that guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SprayN'Pray;15066648*
> Assuming the recommended specs are Medium - High, consoles will probably run at Low - Medium?


Consoles will run at really low resolutions, not just settings. Consoles would not even meet the minimum requirements (of course PC also requires DX10 or DX11).


----------



## swindle

Glad i'm running some 6950s in crossfire tbh.

Wish I had 580s though...

Oh well. They should suffice. Besides, 7 series not to far away. Would be a good time to upgrade or buy a 6990 perhaps.


----------



## t0ni

gtx 580 all the way, nothing wrong with buying a video card that will last me a while.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0ni;15067071*
> gtx 580 all the way, nothing wrong with buying a video card that will last me a while.


Plus a quad core cpu!


----------



## passey

Am i right that its only a gtx 560 not 560ti to play at high settings at 1050?

Is so a 560ti at 768 will deff play at high wont it?


----------



## Calipso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biscuits_N_Gravy;15067155*
> Plus a quad core cpu!


Good eyes lol.


----------



## [email protected]

https://twitter.com/#!/flamingcarr0t/status/118217106486595584

It's been confirmed. MOH LE Owners get the key first thing Tuesday morning. Hold your pants and be patience!

Wouldn't hurt if they would at least pre-load it early for us Monday lol


----------



## [email protected]

https://twitter.com/#!/repi

Video card debunked stories.

http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/15/7559578.page


----------



## being that guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *passey;15067532*
> Am i right that its only a gtx 560 not 560ti to play at high settings at 1050?
> 
> Is so a 560ti at 768 will deff play at high wont it?


you are kind of all over the place there. Yes, a 560Ti at 768 will play at high. It should play at high for 1080.

I am personally fine playing at high settings vs. ultra. I used to have a top of the line rig years ago. During gameplay I couldn't tell much difference between high and ultra. As long as draw distance was maxed, I didn't really care much about tons of AA and maybe some better shadows. I don't even notice the tiny little jaggies that AA might smooth out while I am playing a hectic multiplayer. Just look at the reviews where settings are compared. It takes screenshots with closeups to show most of the differences.

I understand if you have multiple monitors or really high resolution. Yet if you are playing at 1920x1080 or 1920x1200 on a single monitor, I don't really see the appeal (at least anymore) of having maxed out AA and a few more things turned up to ultra. Oh well, to each their own.


----------



## Ganglartoronto

For recommended when it says 560, do they mean the 336 shader one, or the ti with 384?

I think my 460 will be okay. I want to run it with high textures and medium/low all else anyway at 1080p will i be ok?


----------



## Allen86

Looks like they're replaying the system requirements from BF2 back in the day. Everyone thought they were insane recommending 1gb of ram! haha...

Those are pretty beasty requirements though...curious to see how it'll run on my dinosaur..lol


----------



## jacobrjett

The recommended settings are probably the ones they recommend to run it on higher settings, I imagine gtx 560 owners etc. wont have a problem playing it at all if they turn the settings down! Mind you, their probably already accustomed to turning settings down with the latest games so it shouldnt be a biggie.


----------



## passey

I have a friend who was at eurogammer at the weekend and said he was on bf3 using a 560ti on ultra settings


----------



## Zippyduda

*Looks at rig/sig.*










Origin though...


----------



## MrHarris

I hope my semi OC'd 470 can run it at 1680x1050 at high


----------



## Scorpion87




----------



## LuZmA

Good news







, a single gtx 580 is able to run bf3 in ultra high quality : http://www.geforce.com/GamesandApps/games/battlefield-3/GPUAnalyzer

If i am confused please tell me.


----------



## Outcasst

Repi confirmed on Twitter that the GTX 570 requirement on the US Origin store is false. It should be 560 like everywhere else.


----------



## Kosire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;15068613*
> Repi confirmed on Twitter that the GTX 570 requirement on the US Origin store is false. It should be 560 like everywhere else.


This.

Fix the OP instead of that nonsense..


----------



## rocstar96

Holy tits.


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.gamersnexus.net/news-pc/612-players-dont-meet-bf3-recommended-spec


----------



## redsunx

I wonder if it'll still look damn good on low. I'm upgrading for this game, due to the fact that I just need to upgrade lol


----------



## rocstar96

noway.jpg


----------



## Shadowness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax;15069040*
> http://www.gamersnexus.net/news-pc/612-players-dont-meet-bf3-recommended-spec


Quote:


> *GTX 570/AMD 6970: You can play at near-max, if not max, settings but will not easily support multi-monitor or 3D effects without decreasing quality.*


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I like to believe that most people here are waiting to play BF3 for these reasons.

1) Something to justify their expensive system.
2) Something to justify a system upgrade.
3) So sick of of COD because of graphics making BF3 look 1000% better then it really is forget that its game-play over graphics for most people in reality.
4) Most people here joined OCN or overclocking community because of game like Crysis which were hard to run and BF3 seems to be the same.
5) They love BF.
6) Want to try something new.

All ranked to most likely to least likely.


----------



## toX0rz

580 is enough for max already? wow, considering how awesome the game looks, it seems like a nicely optimized engine when comparing to other games like Metro for example where you need Multi-GPU setups to max it out with AA/AF and whatnot.

One thing that bugs me though is that they put the GTX 580 on par with a HD 6990 for max settings. Seems like nVidia cards will perform A LOT better in that game.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;15063153*
> *i dont know why people ar surprised, i mean stop lying to yourselves. ONE 580 with bfbc2 on ultra the game plays a bit sluggish, throw in 2 580s, it plays better, and 3 its like creamy butter.*
> 
> With my single 580 on ultra for bfbc2 i didn't think the game could play better, got a second 580 it played better, and with 3 its like i said buttery smooth.
> 
> When you play games a certain way for a while you think that's how they are supposed to feel and blame the company, when in fact more hardware power is needed.


I play BC2 maxed out, AA and all, at my resolution and i rarely go below 60 frames.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfamousLegend;15063531*
> How is a GTX 570 only a mid tier card? Only thing above that is a GTX 580, the GTX 590 technically is, but due to poor optimization the GTX 580 and GTX 570 has actually scored higher on some benches than the GTX 590. So, how is a GTX 570 a mid tier card when it's second in line in performance compared to the rest of Nvidia's lineup?


I agree. A 570 and 6950 are both high-end cards they are only the second place card in the lineup, excluding Dual GPU cards because very few ever buy them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calipso;15064339*
> WorldExclusive
> Intel Overclocker
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2009
> Location: Miami, FL USA
> Posts: 1,729
> 
> ____
> 
> InfamousLegend
> New to Overclock.net
> Join Date: Jul 2011
> Posts: 382
> 
> Trololol. A 2011 trying to tell someone who has been here two and a half years to ****. Hilarious.


Age on the site doesnt really mean anything, not saying i don't agree with you but still.


----------



## jellythecake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er;15069193*
> I like to believe that most people here are waiting to play BF3 for these reasons.
> 
> *1) Something to justify their expensive system.
> 2) Something to justify a system upgrade.
> *


----------



## dklimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er;15069193*
> I like to believe that most people here are waiting to play BF3 for these reasons.
> 
> 1) Something to justify their expensive system.
> 2) Something to justify a system upgrade.
> 3) So sick of of COD because of graphics making BF3 look 1000% better then it really is forget that its game-play over graphics for most people in reality.
> 4) Most people here joined OCN or overclocking community because of game like Crysis which were hard to run and BF3 seems to be the same.
> 5) They love BF.
> 6) Want to try something new.
> 
> All ranked to most likely to least likely.


7) Others have "developed" a "love" for BF3 simply because a lot of PC forums swear by heaven, earth and bananaland that it is better than CoD.


----------



## Strat79

I'm not worried honestly. They are trying to hype it as much as possible and probably getting paid to push it as being a GPU killer by the GPU manufacturers as well. 2x 5770's or my 2x 460's should both be just fine with some things turned down/off. Some of the stuff will probably offer very little improvement graphically but kill FPS in return for turning it up/on. Those things will probably be what will require "the killer rig" to play.


----------



## Carlos Hilgert Ferrari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dklimitless;15069583*
> 7) Others have "developed" a "love" for BF3 simply because a lot of PC forums swear by heaven, earth and bananaland that it is better than CoD.


CoD is dead since it was created.

That game sucks in every single way possible.

From multiplayer to single player, graphics, history.

This game is revolutionary. People want this to crack the entire world with a bazuca or a F-16 (example, i don`t know the jet). Realism is the future for games, beeing console (with knetic or the ps3 one) or 3D vision, surround and FROSTBITE II.

ActionVision and others developers are lightyears behind DICE and EA now, and will until they create something that can compete with this new engine.

Consoles will be limited, that`s why i hate consoles, always pushing back games, because of their poorly setup`s.

_________________________________________________________________

Tomorrow i`ll be playing BF3 BETA STAGE, WHAT ABOUT YOU PEOPLE!???


----------



## SSquared

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RPXZ;15003978*
> Medium/Low is going to be my guess.


Ha! You had me all worried my 560 wouldn't be able to play it at high. at 1680x1050. Im excited








I thought I was going to have to spend another $300 lol


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strat79;15069653*
> I'm not worried honestly. They are trying to hype it as much as possible and probably getting paid to push it as being a GPU killer by the GPU manufacturers as well. 2x 5770's or my 2x 460's should both be just fine with some things turned down/off. Some of the stuff will probably offer very little improvement graphically but kill FPS in return for turning it up/on. Those things will probably be what will require "the killer rig" to play.


That might be fine for you but I'm not OK with turning anything down on my games (and I suspect I'm far from alone on this one). By all means, if you are happy playing with sub-par graphics on the most technically brilliant graphical game ever made then more power to you. I, however, want to experience the true bleeding-edge of next-gen graphics.....


----------



## LuZmA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SSquared*


Ha! You had me all worried my 560 wouldn't be able to play it at high. at 1680x1050. Im excited








I thought I was going to have to spend another $300 lol










Yeah, i'm excited too, i have a gtx 580 but i tested it on the laptop and thanks god we donÂ´t have to spend more money


----------



## uncholowapo

Looks like the GTX 580 lightning I'm getting will make sweet love to the Frostbite engine


----------



## Strat79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*


That might be fine for you but I'm not OK with turning anything down on my games (and I suspect I'm far from alone on this one). By all means, if you are happy playing with sub-par graphics on the most technically brilliant graphical game ever made then more power to you. I, however, want to experience the true bleeding-edge of next-gen graphics.....


Oh, I understand the want for everything maxx on a game. Some people are OCD-like about it I'm sure. They could put something called mega-ultra high that showed no discernible difference but dropped FPS by over 75% and some would go out and buy another $1000 worth of gear to be able to turn them on/up. I don't put people down that want everything high as it will go. I just don't think it will be all that graphically different with a few of the FPS killer settings turned down slightly, while allowing mid tier GPU's to play it just fine at a comfortable FPS.

I was just trying to ease some peoples minds that are worried that they won't be able to play it at all or if they can they will have to turn it so far down that it will look like poo. I don't think that will be the case. They would be shooting themselves in the foot if it wouldn't play on the hardware that the majority of the people have, and still look near as good as maxx.


----------



## Liquidpain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;15070017*
> That might be fine for you but I'm not OK with turning anything down on my games (and I suspect I'm far from alone on this one). By all means, if you are happy playing with sub-par graphics on the most technically brilliant graphical game ever made then more power to you. I, however, want to experience the true bleeding-edge of next-gen graphics.....


I have to agree with this. As a first time PC gamer, I had to go hard or go home.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liquidpain*


I have to agree with this. As a first time PC gamer, I had to go hard or go home.










Lol, I have bills to pay. It's either pay bills or don't go home.


----------



## unknownmember

IMO I actually don't mind such high system requirements or recommended at all. Coz now I'll actually have a war shooter that I like to play that actually looks really amazing. Not only that, we'll have a new yard stick other than Crysis to measure with.


----------



## Liquidpain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Biscuits_N_Gravy*


Lol, I have bills to pay. It's either pay bills or don't go home.










I hear ya on that









I just downloaded the BF3 beta driver so all I need now is my early access code!









It's ok do install new drivers over old ones right?


----------



## funky882

How do you think meh 5850 will do? From what i read the 560 and 5850 are about even, and if i overclock, the 5850 will be even faster.


----------



## bluedevil

Lol.... I think they dropped the Recommended down to a GTX 560.


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Biscuits_N_Gravy*


Lol, I have bills to pay. It's either pay bills or NO HOME!!










edited for you!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Buy GTX 580 > Play BF3 on Ultra > Sell GPU > Pay bills

The end.


----------



## charlesquik

fuuuu my laptop









Close, but the Game-o-Meter estimates that the overall performance of your system is slightly under the publisher's minimum requirements.
Even though your computer has all the required hardware features, performance may be poor and it is likely that you will need to use the lowest possible visual settings in order to get the game to run.

Hopefully I build something cool XD


----------



## Frankzro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liquidpain*


I have to agree with this. As a first time PC gamer, I had to go hard or go home.










Go Card or go home?


----------



## SacredChaos

Seems that my 2x 6870s should be able to handle this just fine.


----------



## caleb

That's the requirements for a single screen right at 60fps right?


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redsunx*


I wonder if it'll still look damn good on low. I'm upgrading for this game, due to the fact that I just need to upgrade lol


The Witcher 2 looks amazing even on low. I'm not really worried. lol


----------



## Carlos Hilgert Ferrari

less than 6 hrs to beta release for those who pre-pushcased.

[email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]@[email protected]!

So excited.


----------



## dan_ep82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Carlos Hilgert Ferrari*


less than 6 hrs to beta release for those who pre-pushcased.

[email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]@[email protected]!

So excited.


6 hours? more like 16?


----------



## clerick

Neat.


----------



## Carlos Hilgert Ferrari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dan_ep82*


6 hours? more like 16?


I presume it`s 27 september GMT time,

http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Carlos Hilgert Ferrari*


less than 6 hrs to beta release for those who pre-pushcased.

[email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]@[email protected]!

So excited.


I have a little bit longer than that left.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Carlos Hilgert Ferrari*


I presume it`s 27 september GMT time,

http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/


Nope still 26th and it is for another 2 hours and 35 minutes.


----------



## Carlos Hilgert Ferrari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


Nope still 26th and it is for another 2 hours and 35 minutes.


ye i know...

but still, some1 said 16hrs up there :X


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Carlos Hilgert Ferrari*


ye i know...

but still, some1 said 16hrs up there :X


Oh right now I see what you meant


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Carlos Hilgert Ferrari*


ye i know...

but still, some1 said 16hrs up there :X


I know is off topic but,
Carlos Hilgert Ferrari, I'm curious about your RiG, did you spent $2600 to build it ?


----------



## ColdCircuitCash

Can this PC haz Bf3s?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ColdCircuitCash*


Can this PC haz Bf3s?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I can't see any graphics card/s so probably not lol


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ColdCircuitCash*


Can this PC haz Bf3s?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


LOL.

DO WANT the original The Matrix theatrical poster in the background though.


----------



## ColdCircuitCash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*


LOL.

DO WANT the original The Matrix theatrical poster in the background though.



Wow good eye.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ColdCircuitCash*


Can this PC haz Bf3s?

]


Hell, I bet it can play it on ULTRA!


----------



## clerick

How about this?









or this?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*


LOL.

DO WANT the original The Matrix theatrical poster in the background though.


I thought i was the Matrix City project all wired and broken old style


----------



## ColdCircuitCash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clerick;15074680*
> How about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this?


Can't have any AA bro..


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clerick;15074680*
> How about this?
> 
> or this?


No crossfire bridges!

But with the help of that pencil, you might stand a chance.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clerick;15074680*
> How about this?


Still can't see the graphics card. Oh wait there it is.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15074746*
> Still can't see the graphics card. Oh wait there it is.


I know! All I could see was wires!


----------



## rocstar96

I hope my C2Q Can handle this too


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er;15069193*
> 5) They love BF.


Me, easily.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toX0rz;15069202*
> 580 is enough for max already? wow, considering how awesome the game looks, it seems like a nicely optimized engine when comparing to other games like Metro for example where you need Multi-GPU setups to max it out with AA/AF and whatnot.
> 
> One thing that bugs me though is that they put the GTX 580 on par with a HD 6990 for max settings. Seems like nVidia cards will perform A LOT better in that game.


nVidia's architecture is superior at DX11, especially tessellation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strat79;15069653*
> I'm not worried honestly. They are trying to hype it as much as possible and probably getting paid to push it as being a GPU killer by the GPU manufacturers as well. 2x 5770's or my 2x 460's should both be just fine with some things turned down/off. Some of the stuff will probably offer very little improvement graphically but kill FPS in return for turning it up/on. Those things will probably be what will require "the killer rig" to play.


SLI 460s is a bit faster than a 580, that'll max it out.
CFX HD5770s is about equal to a HD5870 iirc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdCircuitCash;15074535*
> Can this PC haz Bf3s?
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Considering that's 4x Athlon XPs or 4x socket 478 Pentiums/Celerons running on their IGP. No. It can't.


----------



## crucifix85

hmm my athlon 2 x4 @3.2 and 6850 shouldnt have any problems running high at 1440x900. Cant wait for tomorrow!


----------



## Jump3r

Hope all the Nvidia guys are rockin the new 285 drivers.


----------



## shinigamibob

Any idea how it'll run on SLI 450's? Obviously not max, but considering that 2x 450 = 470 = 560 (roughly, dont start the flame war), I'm assuming high at 1680x1050?

BTW, what is the frame rate they refer to as "playable" in the OP? 30 FPS? 45? or 60?


----------



## ajresendez

Do you absolutely need to get these new drivers?

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;15078509*
> Any idea how it'll run on SLI 450's? Obviously not max, but considering that 2x 450 = 470 = 560 (roughly, dont start the flame war), I'm assuming high at 1680x1050?
> 
> BTW, what is the frame rate they refer to as "playable" in the OP? 30 FPS? 45? or 60?


At that res they scaled great in BFBC2, so they should be good.


----------



## jellis142

Not necessary, and not a promise to improve performance.

And about the GTS 450's, yes, it will have a good performance increase, but the 450 is in itself a mid-range card at best, and putting two together still only has so much memory bandwidth and power







But it will be very smoothly, not maxed, but with most settings at High. I hope.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142;15078615*
> Not necessary, and not a promise to improve performance.
> 
> And about the GTS 450's, yes, it will have a good performance increase, but the 450 is in itself a mid-range card at best, and putting two together still only has so much memory bandwidth and power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it will be very smoothly, not maxed, but with most settings at High. I hope.


If it scales as well as in BFBC2, then I'll be happy. I ran BFBC2 with a GTS 250 and it wasn't all that bad. Drop the AA, and some of the post-FX and it would run at a very nice 35+ FPS with the occasional drop @ 1200p. Not bad I'd say.

Just curious as to the FPS range I should be getting.


----------



## being that guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er;15069193*
> I like to believe that most people here are waiting to play BF3 for these reasons.
> 
> 1) Something to justify their expensive system.
> 2) Something to justify a system upgrade.
> 3) So sick of of COD because of graphics making BF3 look 1000% better then it really is forget that its game-play over graphics for most people in reality.
> 4) Most people here joined OCN or overclocking community because of game like Crysis which were hard to run and BF3 seems to be the same.
> 5) They love BF.
> 6) Want to try something new.
> 
> All ranked to most likely to least likely.


Yeah, that would be wrong. #5 is really #1. Battlefield has not been some minor game in the past. Most people here are PC gamers, and if you are a PC gamer who likes first person shooters (especially military style shooters), then you most likely love the Battlefield series.

Heck, before these requirements were known BF3 dominated this forum. So I think you are way, way off (or just trolling).


----------



## skyn3t

For Everyone that need's a config check requirements for BF3 click Bellow
IS YOUR PC READY FOR BATTLEFIELD 3? GPU Analyzer!


----------



## Spectrum

So how will a 5870 fare? I get at least 50fps in BC2 maxed at 1080p so hopefully it won't be far off max with BF3. I'm good with 35+ fps. The Nvidia analyzer disregards all AMD cards and says you need to upgrade







.


----------



## jellis142

Negative, it says my card meets the Recommended. A 5870 isn't far off, you will definitely be able to sustain at least 35fps







Not maxed by any means, but with most settings set to "Pretty" and not "Ugly"!


----------



## Spectrum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142;15079795*
> Negative, it says my card meets the Recommended. A 5870 isn't far off, you will definitely be able to sustain at least 35fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not maxed by any means, but with most settings set to "Pretty" and not "Ugly"!


Well thats dumb because a 5870 ~ a 560ti but its marketing i suppose...AMD cards have to be significantly better than their recommended in order to be satisfactory







.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spectrum*


Well thats dumb because a 5870 ~ a 560ti but its marketing i suppose...AMD cards have to be significantly better than their recommended in order to be satisfactory







.


does this tell you something??? maybe amd needs to improve?


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jimbags*


does this tell you something??? maybe amd needs to improve?


Nvidia marketing machine more than anything.


----------



## Jimbags

it says i dont meet the required standard with my GTX460?? yet down bottom says 560M graphics will do??? im sure i would out do any laptop with that card


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


Nvidia marketing machine more than anything.


yeah was just kidding the link is to a geforce sight of course nvidia cards will win


----------



## biltong

So where does that leave my little 460? Mind you, if I get it I'd probably run on the lowest settings I can to get a stable 100+ fps. 60fps isn't good enough for me anymore after getting cod4 @ constant 125fps.

Still can't decide if I'm getting this.


----------



## Jimbags

u cant even see the difference between 60fps and 100fps with the human eye???


----------



## Neroh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jimbags*


does this tell you something??? maybe amd needs to improve?


What on earth lol


----------



## biltong

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jimbags*


u cant even see the difference between 60fps and 100fps with the human eye???


You can't see it but you can feel it







believe me it makes a difference in pretty much every FPS I've played. High fps = quick input response and lower ping.


----------



## ljason8eg

Yeah it seems like some game engines "feel" smoother at FPS higher than 60. Source games are like this and so is iRacing. Then there's games like Crysis that 40-50 FPS feels fine to me.


----------



## HaVoK C89

Oh wow didn't know there was a change....hopefully my card can churn thru high no problem then


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

With the game coming up do you think a seperate thread in the general forums for video cards would be nice. Like i make one where everyone post there specs and tells us there settings ?


----------



## caleb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biltong*


So where does that leave my little 460? Mind you, if I get it I'd probably run on the lowest settings I can to get a stable 100+ fps. 60fps isn't good enough for me anymore after getting cod4 @ constant 125fps.

Still can't decide if I'm getting this.


You realize that unless you are playing on a monitor with a refresh rate of 120hz or higher, that 125hz you play at is only relayed to 60hz on the screen, because it is impossible for the screen to go any higher.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jimbags*


it says i dont meet the required standard with my GTX460?? yet down bottom says 560M graphics will do??? im sure i would out do any laptop with that card


wat u guys think


----------



## caleb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jimbags*


wat u guys think


Well of course it will do better than any laptop, but with these specs that they put out would any cost efficient laptop be able to play it? I would guess that you would be able to run it at least medium if you back it down to dx10, remember that is for dx11, so a lot of us might be able to get a lot better performance and make the game look better by backing it down to dx 10.


----------



## Nemesis158

Here's hoping that my Dual 5870's CRUSH the max settings


----------



## Cmdr.Shephard

Everything maxed out AA 4x AF 16x Motion Blur 80% HBAO ON every details on Ultra 1920x1080 resolution 60-180 fps


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

Everyone who has played where are you going to post how ur specs are running


----------



## adamwzl

For all those that play at 1920x1080, you should be fine and stop worrying. I just tested the game with dual 6950s and it pwns at that resolution. I average about 120, all ultra 4xaa, 16xaf HBAO on.

Now for eyefinity thats another story. I was averaging 30fps on same settings. Still doing a lot of testing though.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adamwzl*


For all those that play at 1920x1080, you should be fine and stop worrying. I just tested the game with dual 6950s and it pwns at that resolution. I average about 120, all ultra 4xaa, 16xaf HBAO on.

Now for eyefinity thats another story. I was averaging 30fps on same settings. Still doing a lot of testing though.


lol if you are telling the turth, which you probably are, i am going to be fine all ultra, 1680x1050 with AA off, and possibly HBAO off, not sure aobut that yet, it added little things in BC2 that made it better. Worst case scenario, i cant run it at 30+ frames stable, and i try OCing my card more, or lower some settings.


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adamwzl*


For all those that play at 1920x1080, you should be fine and stop worrying. I just tested the game with dual 6950s and it pwns at that resolution. I average about 120, all ultra 4xaa, 16xaf HBAO on.

Now for eyefinity thats another story. I was averaging 30fps on same settings. Still doing a lot of testing though.


How about me?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adamwzl*


For all those that play at 1920x1080, you should be fine and stop worrying. I just tested the game with dual 6950s and it pwns at that resolution. I average about 120, all ultra 4xaa, 16xaf HBAO on.

Now for eyefinity thats another story. I was averaging 30fps on same settings. Still doing a lot of testing though.


So you have the full game then? 3/4 of the time beta doesn't have the proper full version graphics. and BF3 is rumoured to have better graphics in the full version than in the beta.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rocstar96*


How about me?


i would assume you could run it with a mix of High and Ultra settings, considering a 470 is slower to about equal to a 6950 and since yours is overclocked a decent amount, high with some ultra at 1080p. \\

Just a guess, i haven't played the game yet, just figuring based on what I've heard and seen.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Somebody just posted that he's getting 40-45fps at fully maxed with 2x GTX 580's.....


----------



## Cmdr.Shephard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*


Somebody just posted that he's getting 40-45fps at fully maxed with 2x GTX 580's.....


On what resolution? I think BF3 favors AMD cards but I could be wrong


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kevlo*


i would assume you could run it with a mix of High and Ultra settings, considering a 470 is slower to about equal to a 6950 and since yours is overclocked a decent amount, high with some ultra at 1080p. \\

Just a guess, i haven't played the game yet, just figuring based on what I've heard and seen.


Thanks brotha


----------



## Narzon

With everything at Ultra except shadows at medium, 4x AA, HBAO, no motion blur, and high post-processing AA, I'm getting average of 45 FPS, low of 30, sometimes 55-60. This is at 1920x1080, one GTX 560 Ti. Better than I thought I would get.


----------



## Xyxox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narzon;15085832*
> With everything at Ultra except shadows at medium, 4x AA, HBAO, no motion blur, and high post-processing AA, I'm getting average of 45 FPS, low of 30, sometimes 55-60. This is at 1920x1080, one GTX 560 Ti. Better than I thought I would get.


That's good news. I hope my SLI setup with 560ti cards can do similar in 3D.


----------



## Cmdr.Shephard

No way you need more then 1 gtx580 for this game for 1080p.
Also tested with 1 AMD gpu it's still playable.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dl2Igy_11BE[/ame]


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narzon;15085832*
> With everything at Ultra except shadows at medium, 4x AA, HBAO, no motion blur, and high post-processing AA, I'm getting average of 45 FPS, low of 30, sometimes 55-60. This is at 1920x1080, one GTX 560 Ti. Better than I thought I would get.


Good news!


----------



## doomlord52

Im getting 90-140FPS @ Ultra @ 1920x1200. Im happy


----------



## iscariot

Low to medium settings for me for the next 6 months I think.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

I cannot stand that they didn't fix the settings problem from the alpha.
You can't change your resolution or graphical settings until you're spawned in a game. That's HALF-ASSED.

The worst part is, if you get shot or killed, it kicks you out of the settings page too. ******ed! Get rid of this crappy ass browser integration or fix the damn menu system!


----------



## ColoursTCMZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;15085266*
> Somebody just posted that he's getting 40-45fps at fully maxed with 2x GTX 580's.....


That's pretty much what I get on all ultra with one 580, I guess either he doesn't have the beta drivers or SLi isn't very well supported yet.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Finally got performance sorted out. For some reason the first few games I joined would only run 5 FPS. Then suddenly I'm at 30~FPS all the time. Not sure what happened.

I'm running eyefinity 3 portrait monitors @ 3492x1920, running at Ultra with 2x AA and Medium AA post, getting roughly ~30FPS solid with vsync. I have my 6990 with OC switch on but stock clocks.
The only problem I have visually is that vsync does not work. Screen tearing out the ass.


----------



## adamwzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15085145*
> So you have the full game then? 3/4 of the time beta doesn't have the proper full version graphics. and BF3 is rumoured to have better graphics in the full version than in the beta.


I don't have the full game no, just the beta. I feel as the actual game 1-2 months after release should start running well. The beta is great buts it feels very choppy, at least to me. We all know how long it took for BC2 to perform well.

But from the looks of this game so far. It doesn't seem light years beyond BC2. So i do believe it can and will be better optimized in the future.


----------



## adamwzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo;15085013*
> lol if you are telling the turth, which you probably are, i am going to be fine all ultra, 1680x1050 with AA off, and possibly HBAO off, not sure aobut that yet, it added little things in BC2 that made it better. Worst case scenario, i cant run it at 30+ frames stable, and i try OCing my card more, or lower some settings.


Yea you should be good, I can't really tell the difference between high and ultra image quality except for the 10-20 fps dip. But the beta is only restricted to 32 players so who knows what will happen when we get into a 64 slot server.


----------



## adamwzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28;15087823*
> I cannot stand that they didn't fix the settings problem from the alpha.
> You can't change your resolution or graphical settings until you're spawned in a game. That's HALF-ASSED.
> 
> The worst part is, if you get shot or killed, it kicks you out of the settings page too. ******ed! Get rid of this crappy ass browser integration or fix the damn menu system!


I agree man, it's really annoying. I also noticed that you have to exit out of game for most of the graphics options to take affect. It really blows.


----------



## adamwzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28;15088460*
> Finally got performance sorted out. For some reason the first few games I joined would only run 5 FPS. Then suddenly I'm at 30~FPS all the time. Not sure what happened.
> 
> I'm running eyefinity 3 portrait monitors @ 3492x1920, running at Ultra with 2x AA and Medium AA post, getting roughly ~30FPS solid with vsync. I have my 6990 with OC switch on but stock clocks.
> The only problem I have visually is that vsync does not work. Screen tearing out the ass.


I was running eyefinity at 5760x1080 and Outside i would get 25-30 fps and in the tunnels 55-60 average on ultra with 2x/4x/8xaa 4/8/16af. Didn't really matter I would get the same performance. I believe something is borking the high resolution performance.


----------



## caleb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28;15088460*
> Finally got performance sorted out. For some reason the first few games I joined would only run 5 FPS. Then suddenly I'm at 30~FPS all the time. Not sure what happened.
> 
> I'm running eyefinity 3 portrait monitors @ 3492x1920, running at Ultra with 2x AA and Medium AA post, getting roughly ~30FPS solid with vsync. I have my 6990 with OC switch on but stock clocks.
> The only problem I have visually is that vsync does not work. Screen tearing out the ass.


are you on 2d clocks?


----------



## Riou

@OmegaNemesis: Do you have the Cat 11.10 BF3 preview drivers installed?


----------



## blogger

damn i lack a decent graphics card for this, do u guys know where i can get some good ones at a good price?


----------



## caleb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blogger*


damn i lack a decent graphics card for this, do u guys know where i can get some good ones at a good price?


newegg, they are always a pretty penny.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blogger*


damn i lack a decent graphics card for this, do u guys know where i can get some good ones at a good price?


If you are in the US then newegg


----------



## charlesquik

Well I can run bf3 at 1336 *768 on my really bad gts360m laptop graphic on low setting at 40 fps









The game still look badass


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *charlesquik*


Well I can run bf3 at 1336 *768 on my really bad gts360m laptop graphic on low setting at 40 fps









The game still look badass










Doubt it lol just play it on your sigrig


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


Doubt it lol just play it on your sigrig










still need power supply and h100 and hdd to be shipped and its the truth i can provide proof if i figure how to open console and write the command for fps


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *charlesquik*


still need power supply and h100 and hdd to be shipped and its the truth i can provide proof if i figure how to open console and write the command for fps


No need for proof







but if you are going to get it then just wait until you have finished your sigrig then install it. BF3 won't really be that good on a laptop unless you have an alienware or some other high end gaming laptop. If you do manage to get it to work on your laptop then you will be lucky to get any more than 10fps on the lowest settings (including resolution)


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


No need for proof







but if you are going to get it then just wait until you have finished your sigrig then install it. BF3 won't really be that good on a laptop unless you have an alienware or some other high end gaming laptop. If you do manage to get it to work on your laptop then you will be lucky to get any more than 10fps on the lowest settings (including resolution)



You dont understand uh? I just said I was getting 40 fps with my laptop lol


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

20gb big? dam. My SSD's are only 120gb big and I've already used one of them fully just for my steam games. 
Does anyone know if origin is like steam where you can't use multiple hard drives for your games, and have to put it on a single one?
SSD's







Steam


----------



## caleb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Neo_Morpheus*


20gb big? dam. My SSD's are only 120gb big and I've already used one of them fully just for my steam games. 
Does anyone know if origin is like steam where you can't use multiple hard drives for your games, and have to put it on a single one?
SSD's







Steam


Looks like you may have to uninstall some games....


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cmdr.Shephard*


No way you need more then 1 gtx580 for this game for 1080p.
Also tested with 1 AMD gpu it's still playable.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dl2Igy_11BE


It looks like your getting about 30-40 fps. Maybe because you were recording
I run on medium settings because I cant stand anything lower than 60 with FPS.
Also I dont think im getting full utilization out of my 2nd card =(


----------



## frankth3frizz

my 460 gets about 35-50 frames on high. Not noticable low frame rate,everything is smooth except for the glitchy game itself. I did try ulta and it dips to 25-35,but high and ultra doesn't have very big differences, everything is just a wee bit smoother. Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Pott

I JUST ordered a 560ti Hawk hoping it would take me through the game correctly... My 460 768MB gets me around 45 fps average with 8xAA/16xAF on max at 1920*1080 but it's looking like the 560 will struggle to bring me the same performances...


----------



## Mactox

My 2 Asus GTX580 DirectCUII's have arrived, waiting on notification that the HX850 is delivered and then I can rip this game to shreds


----------



## Infinite Jest

It ought to be interesting what kind of drivers ATI and nVidia can churn out in the next week or so to try to accommodate this. Hopefully with nVidia this game won't be another bfbc2 story of driver compatibility and performance issues.


----------



## Shadowness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mactox;15097328*
> My 2 Asus GTX580 DirectCUII's have arrived, waiting on notification that the HX850 is delivered and then I can rip this game to shreds


Good for your 3D Monitor. Have the same, its awesome. Guess that 3D means High/Very high. Otherwise Ultra. Well, you pay for the 3D quite a lot.


----------



## Mactox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowness;15097854*
> Good for your 3D Monitor. Have the same, its awesome. Guess that 3D means High/Very high. Otherwise Ultra. Well, you pay for the 3D quite a lot.


I will probably just stick to 2D gaming (only bought the monitor for 120Hz







)


----------



## Shadowness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mactox;15097925*
> I will probably just stick to 2D gaming (only bought the monitor for 120Hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Okey then







Enjoy


----------



## kikkO

I can tell you now all we're gonna see in BF3 chat is a bunch of kids with insecure epeens going off on how they have quad SLI/Crossfire and how they're getting 100+ fps when all they can afford is low-medium settings.

That also brings to question how many people on this forum actually post their real sys. specs.


----------



## caleb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kikkO*


I can tell you now all we're gonna see in BF3 chat is a bunch of kids with insecure epeens going off on how they have quad SLI/Crossfire and how they're getting 100+ fps when all they can afford is low-medium settings.

That also brings to question how many people on this forum actually post their real sys. specs.


check out my sig.... then my sig rig..... they are all real, I think people post what they plan to get, but in reality have much different set-ups. I would love another 570, but I don't put 2x GTX570 SLI...... Also why I have CPUZ validate in my sig.


----------



## adamwzl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kikkO*


I can tell you now all we're gonna see in BF3 chat is a bunch of kids with insecure epeens going off on how they have quad SLI/Crossfire and how they're getting 100+ fps when all they can afford is low-medium settings.

That also brings to question how many people on this forum actually post their real sys. specs.


Who really cares man, let them "kids" stress how well their system runs or how much $$ they have into their system. Just worry about yourself and all will be well. I found its very easy to block out the chat in BF3, its such a small box anyway I barely notice it.

Also who in the world would lie about their PC spec's, I mean seriously who are you trying to impress. Its not like we're going to get the hotties running quad 590/6990 sli/crossfire with dual socket 8 core xeons and 64GB of ram. Yea that system maybe badass, but its not gonna help you much in the social aspect.

**By the way that was not directed towards you personally, more so to the person that would lie about such nonsense.


----------



## Jump3r

Im getting like 45-70fps with my setup.

Everything ultra
2xMSAA
4xAF
5760x1080 resolution

Ordering another gtx480 for quad sli and a hex core cpu and 12gb of ram.


----------



## dioxholster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jump3r*


Im getting like 45-70fps with my setup.

Everything ultra
2xMSAA
4xAF
5760x1080 resolution

Ordering another gtx480 for quad sli and a hex core cpu and 12gb of ram.


quad? id go for a single card at this point if three cards cant do the trick.


----------



## caleb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dioxholster*


quad? id go for a single card at this point if three cards cant do the trick.


he is on three screens. He would probably need 2 580's to max it out on three screens, that's my guess at least...

The 480's are comparable to the 570's right? If so, me and my 570 are afraid....


----------



## Jump3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caleb;15101723*
> he is on three screens. He would probably need 2 580's to max it out on three screens, that's my guess at least...
> 
> The 480's are comparable to the 570's right? If so, me and my 570 are afraid....


Lol my GTX480's prob pack a little bit more punch than your 570 at stock speeds, but iv overclocked mine so prob only like 10% less than a 580.

Im pretty sure im been bottlenecked somewhere, but GPU usage is up at 97% and GDDR5 memory around 1400mbs.

Im ordering system ram first i could be hitting a wall there, but if that dosent fix it the 480 and hex core are coming.

And yeah 3 screens is like running tripple HD, massive load on gpu's and cpu because my feild of veiw is alot more.


----------



## skyn3t

me and my 570's we going to kick some a.s.s on BF3 , i'm not afraid on this, i hope my card burn Da hell down. ahahaha i really dont care EVGA will send another and than i burn da F down again and so so soooo... on............


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t;15106863*
> me and my 570's we going to kick some a.s.s on BF3 , i'm not afraid on this, i hope my card burn Da hell down. ahahaha i really dont care EVGA will send another and than i burn da F down again and so so soooo... on............


Sounds like a lot of downtime and shipping costs. I'd hope EVGA cards are better than that.


----------



## charlie97

What settings would you guys reccomend on my System with a 1366x768 Res?


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

My cards get raped when playing Caspian. I go between 32 and 45 FPS.

Mix of high and Ultra. 1920x1200


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ljason8eg;15106927*
> Sounds like a lot of downtime and shipping costs. I'd hope EVGA cards are better than that.


for sure yes EVGA card rocks, i mean *IF* it burn's they going to send another one. everything here is under water so only if my volt blow up 900 MHz at 1.056 I'm safe


----------



## Modz

Waiting is hard, wanted to replace my 460 sli with the new 7xxx series ati card, but sli msi 580 3gb extreme edition is look pretty appealing right about now!


----------



## Jump3r

Heres an interesting comparision.

Everything ultra
2xMSAA
4xAF
5760x1080 resolution
Im getting like 45-70fps with my setup @100% gpu usage

Everything ultra and maxed
1920x1080 resolution
150+fps @ 70% gpu usage

Lol you can see what Surround does to fps


----------



## caleb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jump3r;15106625*
> Lol my GTX480's prob pack a little bit more punch than your 570 at stock speeds, but iv overclocked mine so prob only like 10% less than a 580.
> 
> Im pretty sure im been bottlenecked somewhere, but GPU usage is up at 97% and GDDR5 memory around 1400mbs.
> 
> Im ordering system ram first i could be hitting a wall there, but if that dosent fix it the 480 and hex core are coming.
> 
> And yeah 3 screens is like running tripple HD, massive load on gpu's and cpu because my feild of veiw is alot more.


Um..... no..... proof?.... click here.


----------



## Jump3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caleb;15107997*
> Um..... no..... proof?.... click here.


lol soz didnt see you had a SC card, anyways dosent matter much because if you run at ultra and max everything i think you will go over your GDDR5 memory capacity and drop to like 10fps with swap, i know i was at 1450Mb or something memory usage.

Guess you could disable aero or something, has anyone tried a 570 at Ultra and Maxed?


----------



## eduardmc

i don't know about this. i played caspian and metro. Graphically they look like to completly different game. Caspian max out look just like the videos, high res texture, explotions effects, lighting. Metro look very low quality low res polygon, almost no lighting (ugly looking compare to caspian)

gtx 580 SLI and 2600k @ 5ghz

METRO average 121fps
Caspian average 77fps


----------



## Maverickj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *charlie97*


What settings would you guys reccomend on my System with a 1366x768 Res?


I'm playing on that res with high settings, getting 50-60 FPS no problem


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eduardmc*


i don't know about this. i played caspian and metro. Graphically they look like to completly different game. Caspian max out look just like the videos, high res texture, explotions effects, lighting. Metro look very low quality low res polygon, almost no lighting (ugly looking compare to caspian)

gtx 580 SLI and 2600k @ 5ghz

METRO average 121fps
Caspian average 77fps


Definitely. Metro was a smaller map with less going on. I have absolutely no problems playing it with a mix of High/Ultra.

Caspian is another story. Crazy large map with a ton of stuff going on. Pretty much rapes my cards at High/Ultra. Might have to actually upgrade to a 6970/GTX570.

All at 1920x1200.


----------



## caleb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jump3r*


lol soz didnt see you had a SC card, anyways dosent matter much because if you run at ultra and max everything i think you will go over your GDDR5 memory capacity and drop to like 10fps with swap, i know i was at 1450Mb or something memory usage.

Guess you could disable aero or something, has anyone tried a 570 at Ultra and Maxed?


So you are saying that I could get 50fps? If so I find that hard to believe.... I was thinking 45ish....


----------



## iscariot

Anyone tried it with two 4890s yet? I am still at work so have not had the chance.


----------



## Jump3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caleb;15116093*
> So you are saying that I could get 50fps? If so I find that hard to believe.... I was thinking 45ish....


No im saying you might get 10fps with ultra and everything else maxed (AA and AF) because you might run out of GDDR5 and end up in SWAP memory.

Im not sure of the raw memory usage but for me with aero and a few programs open already at 1450Mb of memory usage with all maxed and ultra.


----------



## caleb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jump3r;15126235*
> No im saying you might get 10fps with ultra and everything else maxed (AA and AF) because you might run out of GDDR5 and end up in SWAP memory.
> 
> Im not sure of the raw memory usage but for me with aero and a few programs open already at 1450Mb of memory usage with all maxed and ultra.


I am running the beta 40-50 constant on ultra and things maxed out.... no problems here... inside the tunnel I am 55-74, I'm content until winter when I can afford to buy another 570.... I was afraid for a while, that is at 1920x1080 and the drivers are just going to get better. I have an issue with these new drivers where it trys to open every game in a window then I have to maximize it...I don't know whats up with that, but I have it fixed now.. my max was 1257mb... so you may be right, but the games runs pretty smooth with me, and I can gladly back down some options so that I am running at a smooth 60fps, but otherwise, I don't see a problem with them maxed out.


----------



## Piegoodman

I'm mad because I struggle to run the game at High with my 560 Ti @ 950 Mhz.

I get about 40 FPS outside with bumps to 80-90 FPS. I have the latest Beta drivers.

The funny thing is, if I disable HSAO and post processing, I get around 50-120 FPS.


----------



## Droo k6

radeon 6850 OCed to 950/1200 with a phenom II 955 x4 @ 3.2ghz and i got around 30-65 fps with all ultra and AA/AF off or low. 1920x1080 60hz.


----------



## rushthezeppelin

Anyone know if running Eyefinity with a 1100t at stock will bottleneck at the cpu? I know I was seeing 75-80% on all 6 cores in just 1920x1080 (woulda tested eyefinity if I wasn't waiting for a newegg rma on my 3rd monitor).....but was 85%ish on both my 6950s (in metro). Im almost wondering if this game is gonna require at least a mild OC on my gpus and cpu.


----------



## eduardmc

Did DICE do an update to the beta graphically. Cause 2 days ago the game looked it nothing like this. Metro NOW looks wonderfull with high res polygon and full of effect. This is not the game i played 2 days ago. Before my SLI gtx 580 were running this game 120fps almost all the time, now i only getting 70-100fps which means the games is indeed more graphical.


----------



## mtbiker033

with 570SLI i am liking all high with no AA for smooth over 100fps


----------



## Jump3r

Im getting 25-40fps on my G73 laptop with the following settings.


----------



## datamonarch

my sig rig is getting 90 fps average, 70 minimum with everything maxed. cards are ocd to 950/1450 and cpu is at 3.9ghz.


----------



## SprayN'Pray

Don't see why a 6950/570 is recommended unless the graphics are significantly better in the final release. Running the beta at ultra averaging 40 fps (which is similar to what I get with Crysis 1's "High" graphics).


----------



## dioxholster

for 1650x1080 resolution, can i max it and get avg 60fps or is that too optimistic? Im talking aa, HBAO all on.


----------



## SprayN'Pray

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dioxholster*


for 1650x1080 resolution, can i max it and get avg 60fps or is that too optimistic? Im talking aa, HBAO all on.


It's 1680x1050, and I would say yes to that, considering how well me 5770 can run it at those settings.


----------



## ESP

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Piegoodman*


I'm mad because I struggle to run the game at High with my 560 Ti @ 950 Mhz.

I get about 40 FPS outside with bumps to 80-90 FPS. I have the latest Beta drivers.

The funny thing is, if I disable HSAO and post processing, I get around 50-120 FPS.


CPU makes a big difference in this game.


----------



## dioxholster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SprayN'Pray*


It's 1680x1050, and I would say yes to that, considering how well me 5770 can run it at those settings.


not sure, there isnt a consensus all the performance charts contradict each other and everyone gets a different experience even when they share the same hardware. i cant trust DICE either because i get the sense they just helping nvidia sell more.


----------



## boom50cal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SprayN'Pray*


It's 1680x1050, and I would say yes to that, considering how well me 5770 can run it at those settings.


5750 running at 850/1300, all high. Like a champ at 35-40 average


----------

